# Malaysian airliner missing with 239 people on board



## JimH52 (Mar 7, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines Flight With 239 Aboard Goes Missing - NBC News

It may have been over Vietnam airspace when it disappeared.  Very troubling....


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 7, 2014)

They expect it crashed someplace.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope they find them soon and many are still alive.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 7, 2014)

You'd think the ELT would have been located by now.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> You'd think the ELT would have been located by now.



Looking at the graph you posted it seems strange they took so long to get to FL35. It crashed 2hrs after takeoff... But your chart shows it at 22 thousand feet, hours into the flight. Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sad. Why I don't fly. Like my chances more being in a car crash than plane crash.


----------



## Politico (Mar 8, 2014)

It's 2014. You don't just lose planes.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 8, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8739369 said:
			
		

> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > You'd think the ELT would have been located by now.
> ...



I thought I did post a thumbnail. Was that in another thread? Did it get removed? copyright stuff?


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2014)

Politico said:


> It's 2014. You don't just lose planes.



It happens.  Flying is relatively safe, but there are so many things that can go wrong.  Hopefully, these people lost consciousness long before that plane plunged into the ocean.  Very sad...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 8, 2014)

Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.

Stolen European passports on missing plane


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 8, 2014)

Politico said:


> It's 2014. You don't just lose planes.



There are many places on the planet where there is no radar.  And the crew doesn't converse with air traffic controllers except to take off and land, or report a problem.  When I went to Egypt a plane went down in the Atlantic at the same time I was over the Atlantic in a different plane.  When we got home, families were about standing on their ears thinking it was us.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 8, 2014)

Was Capt. Sum Ting Wong in the pilots seat again ?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 8, 2014)

Mostly chinx in the plane, so no biggie, there's lots more where they came from.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Mostly chinx in the plane, so no biggie, there's lots more where they came from.



Really?  That was rather scum of you....


----------



## blastoff (Mar 8, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sad. Why I don't fly. Like my chances more being in a car crash than plane crash.



Yet your chances of dying in a car crash far exceed those of dying in a plane crash.


----------



## norwegen (Mar 8, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Stolen passports were used to board that plane. It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> 
> Stolen European passports on missing plane


I heard.  Suspicious, to say the least.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 8, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> 
> Stolen European passports on missing plane



Some of my relatives gave up flying after 9-11 and after this, I'm not sure I can blame them.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> 
> Stolen European passports on missing plane





Strange.... there were no warning signals from the aircraft  and it all happened very suddenly...  because of the stolen passports could be drugs related, could be terrorism ....  all that is  known is that the plane has vanished. I   do  hope the families get an answer soon.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

skye said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> ...



Given the recent terrorist knife attack in China leaving 33 dead and over 100 wounded which is blamed on Muslim terrorists from the  Xinjiang region, I hope this plane crash is not terrorist related. I wonder since the plane held a majority of Chinese people.  

Deadly Terrorist Attack in Southwestern China Blamed on Separatist Muslim Uighurs

China: Deadly Terrorist Attack in Kunming Blamed on Uighurs - TIME

I hope this is not terrorist related... the passports make me think about it harder though.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 8, 2014)

The oil slick expanded to 80km







Vietnamese rescuers prepare life jackets, life buoys, compass, flashlight, whistle, sun glasses, knives, dry food, drinking water, shark-repellent spray, hooks, and fishing line for fishing.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 8, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> They expect it crashed someplace.




NO SHIT !! that was a brilliant deduction.  ...  ...  ...  ...   ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 8, 2014)

If the plane was hijacked and stolen they've got big problems.  There was a missing jet years ago that was never recovered.  If it is a hijacking I hope they let the passengers go.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 8, 2014)

I think I'll go watch the news, so I can see them spend a few hours saying "We still don't know anything." They'll even bring on a couple experts to tell us how we still don't know anything.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 8, 2014)

As a former pilot and student of aviation, I can assure you that the truth will out.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Mar 8, 2014)

This particular plane is (or was) a Boeing 777.

The majority of plane crashes the past 10-15 years have involved Airbus planes.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> As a former pilot and student of aviation, I can assure you that the truth will out.



Did you ever find that chart you posted?


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> CaféAuLait;8739369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found it. 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/8738920-post2.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...s-on-board-missing-malaysia-airlines-jet.html


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

Magicknight94 said:


>



Is there a location?


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 8, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8743519 said:
			
		

> Magicknight94 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nah, just another pic of the oil slick...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you..


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 9, 2014)

More and more this sounds so strange. 


Air Force Chief: Malaysia Jet May Have Turned Back 

Air Force Chief: Malaysia Jet May Have Turned Back - ABC News 

Why not radio in? Did they lose communication systems?


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vietnam is deploying a seaplane DHC-6 coded "VNT 777" from Cam Ranh Bay for rescue mission.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the 777 have 3 back ups for every system?

and poor vietnam...right when they think its all good....they are being slammed for the jet crashing in their air space...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

why is no one making the obvious statement...this most likely is terrorism

planes dont just fall out of the sky without warning....pilots just dont stop communication....i keep thinking..could it be possible that both pilots were in on it...the co pilot was 27 ...i think ...seems that is the damned age they go all jihad and all...


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Singapore detected a suspected object at 08o21'36 E, 103o13'30 N, 153 miles off Tho Chu island. They requested Vietnamese investigation. Vietnam's seaplane DHC6 is on its way.


----------



## Politico (Mar 9, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > It's 2014. You don't just lose planes.
> ...



Not 777s.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

American force says that the suspected object is UNrelated.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

It seems that USA and Singapore detected diff objects. USA confirmed their object is unrelated, while Vietnam force is still on the way to the object detected by Singapore.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

The suspected oil slicks are merely a backshore


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

blastoff said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Sad. Why I don't fly. Like my chances more being in a car crash than plane crash.
> ...



Not really. Reason that stat is cited is because numerically, there aren't many plane crashes, but lots of car crashes. But comparing the physics involved, you have a much higher probability of surviving an impact at freeway speed than of terminal, or propelled jet velocity.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vietnam's seaplane detected a suspected object at 8o47'32'' N, 103o22'26'' E, off Tho Chu Island 80km. But because of the night, the salvage cannot be done. The object is said to be "composite", suspected to be a plane's window.

Some other objects are reported to be detected too.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Image of the suspected object detected by Vietnamese seaplane:


----------



## jillian (Mar 9, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.



it's possible although i wouldn't put much stock in anything fake news' says

they're saying now that the plane may have turned around before disappearing.

mostly, speculation isn't helpful especially by something that pretends to be a news outlet


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

Just because it's Fox doesn't mean it's untrue. In this case was some interview guest they had last night who suggested the scenario.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

We Vietnameses are wasting our resources to help them, and this is all we got from the Chineses:



> One woman, whose mother was on the plane, said: &#8220;We hope the Chinese government sends search teams as soon as possible.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;We don&#8217;t trust the Vietnamese people.&#8221;



Beijing: Anxious wait for relatives of passengers on missing jet | euronews, world news


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2014)

This is still a mystery.

Sources tell Reuters that the investigation is centring in the possibility that the jet disintegrated in mid air but at the moment all is  speculation.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 9, 2014)

11 minutes ago...

*Vietnam Says It May Have Found Missing Jet's Door*


Vietnam Says It May Have Found Missing Jet's Door - ABC News


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 9, 2014)

Coming so soon after the knife attack in China this may very well be terrorism even if no one has claimed responsibility that we know of.  Our government is certainly capable of burying such information because of the close alliance obama has with terrorists.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 9, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Coming so soon after the knife attack in China this may very well be terrorism even if no one has claimed responsibility that we know of.  Our government is certainly capable of burying such information because of the close alliance obama has with terrorists.



I just read an article where the Chinese are upset at western media for changing what they defined as a terrorist attack. Newsweek, and Time both questioned if it was a terrorist attack even tough committed by Muslim extremists.


----------



## namvet (Mar 9, 2014)

not uncommon for it to take several days to find the wreckage of an aircraft floating on the ocean. Locating and then recovering the flight data recorders, vital to any investigation, can take months or even years. the stolen passports add a terrorist mix to it. 
the oil slick stretch's some 9 miles and the cabin door close by.

there were 152 passengers from China, 38 from Malaysia, seven from Indonesia, six from Australia, five from India and three from the U.S. and others from Indonesia, France, New Zealand, Canada, Ukraine, Russia, Taiwan and the Netherlands.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

namvet said:


> the oil slick stretch's some 9 miles and the cabin door close by.



The oil slick is merely a shoal. It is now focused on the suspected "cabin door".


----------



## namvet (Mar 9, 2014)

Magicknight94 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > the oil slick stretch's some 9 miles and the cabin door close by.
> ...



now report of 2nd oil slick. both shoals???


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

shoal?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 9, 2014)

This is just very sad story.


----------



## namvet (Mar 9, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> shoal?



 typically composed of sand, although could be of any granular matter that the moving water has access to and is capable of shifting around (for example, soil, silt, gravel, cobble, shingle, or even boulders). The grain size of the material comprising a bar is related to the size of the waves or the strength of the currents moving the material, but the availability of material to be worked by waves and currents is also important.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

okay so they dont really know much at this point...and i see an article saying the two passengers with false id's had booked seats on a 2nd flight...could they simply be drug dealers who picked the wrong flight?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 9, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> okay so they dont really know much at this point...and i see an article saying the two passengers with false id's had booked seats on a 2nd flight...could they simply be drug dealers who picked the wrong flight?



Wow, I had not seen that story yet. The whole thing is heartbreaking.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 9, 2014)

I heard that the plane may have made a 180 before disappearing.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

Stolen passports booked onto second flight - Yahoo!7


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

30 days ....that is all they have to find the black box


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 9, 2014)

namvet said:


> now report of 2nd oil slick. both shoals???



No information for that. Like I said, Vietnamese force are focusing on the "door".

P/S: Our seaplane and helicopter are preparing and taking-off

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-QP_pDVAg4]Qu?n th?o khu v?c máy bay Malaisia m?t tích - YouTube[/ame]



strollingbones said:


> shoal?



I think it is something like this, an underwater island, suitable to build an outpost


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 10, 2014)

[MENTION=46726]Magicknight94[/MENTION]  have you heard anything about this, since you are in HCMC?  

Breaking: 

Report: Vietnam Helicopters To Check Sighting of Possible Life Raft From Missing Jet


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

jillian said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.
> ...



Fox news is trying to plant an idea so, whatever the real reason, it will always sit in the minds of idiots, it was a bomb.
There is always that possibility but bombers are usually proud of their stupidity and rant on about how great they are to anyone that'll listen.
There has been no claim to this so I'm inclined to think it less likely.

However, it's all speculation, guess work and lies at the moment, so just let's hang on for real facts - not fox fuckups.

Assuming there was some other cause, MAS should consider giving fox a serious fucking in the courts for spreading pointless shit.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8748804 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=46726]Magicknight94[/MENTION]  have you heard anything about this, since you are in HCMC?
> 
> Breaking:
> 
> Report: Vietnam Helicopters To Check Sighting of Possible Life Raft From Missing Jet



A moss-covered object has been salvaged, but it seems to be unrelated.

2 CASA C-212 Aviocar of Vietname are deployed from Ha Phong.






A Hong Kong plane reported that they have seen many large metal pieces in Vung Tau's sea, away from the missing point 500km, at 09o43&#8217;N-107o25&#8217;E.

Conspiracy theory: Malaysian government are trying to hid something.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 10, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the 777 have 3 back ups for every system?
> 
> and poor vietnam...right when they think its all good....they are being slammed for the jet crashing in their air space...



If there was a crash, it is more likely that it crashed into the ground or the sea.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 10, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I can't recall the joke exactly but there was one going around when I was a kid.  Something about 'if it's not your time to go.'  And then the punch line was, 'well what if it's the pilot's time to go and you just happen to be on the plane with him.'  Too much water over the dam to remember it precisely.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 10, 2014)

Yellow object was not door:  MSN.com

speculation, here in America I believe they are not reporting acts of terror.  Such as the Fort Hood shooting, the multiple shooters who shot up an electric sub-station for no apparent reason, and I think some of the wild fires we see.

So obviously unless the plane was taken by aliens it crashed.  The plane was rated as a safe plane with a good record, if it had experienced mechanical problems or even electrical one would think that an SOS could have been sent.   So the logical conclusion is that there was rapid depressurization of the plane.  The most likely of causes would be a bomb although it seems strange no one is taking credit but maybe it just isn't being reported as such.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 10, 2014)

Indofred said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



And if it proves to be true should FOX then sue you for this diatribe?  I can see grounds to sue you, you are definitely trying to hurt FOX.  But FOX is only speculating and not blaming anyone.  A bomb is perfectly logical there is nothing wrong with saying so.

I don't listen to fox news as apparently you seem to do.  But a review of their web site produces this article that does seem fair and balanced:  http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/03/08/why-malaysia-airlines-jet-might-have-disappeared/

BTW a terror bomb would be, in my opinion, a better alternative then a mechanical or electrical break down since this isn't the only 777 flying today and we don't know and won't know for years what really happened.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8748804 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=46726]Magicknight94[/MENTION]  have you heard anything about this, since you are in HCMC?
> 
> Breaking:
> 
> Report: Vietnam Helicopters To Check Sighting of Possible Life Raft From Missing Jet



So far, it's just an unidentified "yellow object", so better not to create too much hope.
I have to admit, it would be nice to hear of survivors but I'm not expecting any.

On a personal note, a teacher I know has friends on the aircraft.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Fuck Fox.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Yellow object was not door:  MSN.com
> 
> speculation, here in America I believe they are not reporting acts of terror.  Such as the Fort Hood shooting, the multiple shooters who shot up an electric sub-station for no apparent reason, and I think some of the wild fires we see.
> 
> So obviously unless the plane was taken by aliens it crashed.  The plane was rated as a safe plane with a good record, if it had experienced mechanical problems or even electrical one would think that an SOS could have been sent.   So the logical conclusion is that there was rapid depressurization of the plane.  The most likely of causes would be a bomb although it seems strange no one is taking credit but maybe it just isn't being reported as such.



There have been very few high level crashes caused by bombs and a lot from other reasons.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 10, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



If that is the way you feel you ought to quit watching Fox.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 10, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow object was not door:  MSN.com
> ...



Not on a 777.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Of the ones that lost wing parts in accidents two years ago, yes, they have.
What, you didn't take possible terminal damage and the aircraft's history into account?
What a silly bastard.

Missing Malaysian Airlines Boeing 777 plane collided with another plane 2 years ago | Mail Online


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Alien abduction


----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

You also have to consider the history of the Trent 892 engines.
These have also had serious problems in the past, one leading to total loss of an aircraft.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 10, 2014)

20 of the passengers worked for Freescale Semiconductors:

Welcome to Freescale Semiconductor - Media Center - News Release


----------



## Freewill (Mar 10, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



If you had read your own link it said they think it is the same plane.  Seems like you are doing what you accuse FOX of doing, must be where you learned it.

Here is the history of the 777:  The Boeing 777 has one of the best safety records in aviation history. It first carried passengers in June 1995 and went 18 years without a fatal accident. That streak came to an end with the July 2013 Asiana crash. Three of the 307 people aboard that flight died. Saturday's Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 239 passengers and crew would only be the second fatal incident for the aircraft type.

"It's one of the most reliable airplanes ever built," said John Goglia, a former member of the U.S. National Transportation Safety Board.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

The authorities are too afraid to come out and say the men traveling on the stolen passports are black.

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: 'Mario Balotelli' Lookalikes had Stolen Passports


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

its Obama's fault


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope a commie was involved or someone from Saudi. I'd love to see Saudi carpet bombed day and night for 30 days.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

When the possible is eliminated, the impossible, no matter how improbable is what the truth is.   Maybe the aircraft didn't crash at all.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I hope a commie was involved or someone from Saudi. I'd love to see Saudi carpet bombed day and night for 30 days.



Did you forget that obama is still presidunce?


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

maybe there are little green men from mars


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> When the possible is eliminated, the impossible, no matter how improbable is what the truth is.   Maybe the aircraft didn't crash at all.



Ever see the movie Millennium?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Relatives are saying the cell phones of their missing loved ones are ringing when they try to call them.

Uber creepy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

When a phone is off or destroyed it goes straight to voicemail it doesn't ring


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The authorities are too afraid to come out and say the men traveling on the stolen passports are black.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: 'Mario Balotelli' Lookalikes had Stolen Passports



Too scared?  Maybe they are being prudent and remember how a right wing asshole in Arizona shot and killed a Sikh, husband and father who was working in a gas station because he wore a turban and the moron believed that made him a Muslim.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Relatives are saying the cell phones of their missing loved ones are ringing when they try to call them.
> 
> Uber creepy



It's only creepy if they answer, from beyond the grave.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Relatives are saying the cell phones of their missing loved ones are ringing when they try to call them.
> ...



You can't get a ring if the tower cant connect. It will go straight to voicemail


----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2014)

No trace of the plane yet.

From today's news:

"Taiwan authorities have said they received information about a possible terrorist attack on Beijings airport just four days before the Malaysian flight disappeared. They believe it is unrelated but are still investigating.
Anything is possible. But I want to say that we should not jump to conclusions. However we do need to pay attention to any connections with this incident."


Warning of ?possible terrorist attack on China? received by Taiwan days before Malaysia Airlines jet vanished | South China Morning Post


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 10, 2014)

I started following this

How the fuck does an airliner just disappear?

It sounds like Bermuda Triangle stuff


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2014)

"Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"

Some of the phones could have been thrown from the plane and are just lying somewhere ringing.  Connecting but nobody to answer.  The plane must have gone down.

Sad.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> "Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"
> 
> Some of the phones could have been thrown from the plane and are just lying somewhere ringing.  Connecting but nobody to answer.  The plane must have gone down.
> 
> Sad.



Broken phones can't connect to a tower and therefore you will get voicemail not ringing when you call.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Coming so soon after the knife attack in China this may very well be terrorism even if no one has claimed responsibility that we know of.  Our government is certainly capable of burying such information because of the close alliance obama has with terrorists.




Gosh.....don't you ever feel bad for posting such crap?  What alliance does Obama have with terrorists.....Bush used to do business with Osama Bin Ladin's family.....I guess you could say they had an alliance...maybe that's what you meant?

Some of you on the right have really lost your minds....freaking looney.


----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I started following this
> 
> How the fuck does an airliner just disappear?
> 
> It sounds like Bermuda Triangle stuff



Sometimes it takes months or years to find the debris, particularly if the plane was flying over sea... sometimes it disintegrates in the air... there are many scenarios of what possibly happened.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Have we ever had a similar occurrence?  A plane just disappearing out at sea......?  It just seems really odd, considering the plane had no sign of problems....since no one has come forth bragging about being responsible, I'm not sure it is terrorists, but then, the two people boarding with stolen passports does raise questions.

I just hope we hear something positive soon.


----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2014)

This news reinforces the speculation of foul play on that fateful flight ...  but there is no confirmation of anything so far.

"The FBI, Interpol, Malaysia and Beijing are investigating whether the flight was blown up or crashed following a botched hijacking, reports The Times."



Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: FBI Launch Terrorist Attack Probe into Vanished Plane


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

My guess.

Plane hijacked.  Phones & other wireless devices confiscated.  Plane diverted to a predetermined location where passengers are either executed or confined. Plane retrofitted with major explosives for a future attack. 

Just my guess and connecting to cell phones certainly fits.

One thing is for sure. The plane isn't at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> "Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"
> 
> Some of the phones could have been thrown from the plane and are just lying somewhere ringing.  Connecting but nobody to answer.  The plane must have gone down.
> 
> Sad.



Or the phones are destroyed and the ringing sound has nothing to do with the phones.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> My guess.
> 
> Plane hijacked.  Phones & other wireless devices confiscated.  Plane diverted to a predetermined location where passengers are either executed or confined. Plane retrofitted with major explosives for a future attack.
> 
> ...



Not to be discounted, but it would take a very sophisticated device that would make the plane electronically invisible.   There are such "cloaking devices" it's not science fiction any more.

New advance made in cloaking technology - Charlotte Mathematical Science | Examiner.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > "Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"
> ...



The ringing sound is on the callers end. It can't be faked. It is real. One of the phones was called on the air on tv & it rang.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > My guess.
> ...



Two things

I can buy a radar jammer that blocks/confuses police radar so im sure it's possible.

Second, can they fly below radar so to speak? Where the plane is so low the radar misinterpretes it for land/sea?


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

if it was a bomb it would have to be very powerful to leave no trace. did the box's survive???


----------



## Lipush (Mar 10, 2014)

Hearing about fake passports being payed by Iranian fellow got me thinking 'bout maybe a "work accident" of some sort. Attempt to pass explosive failed and those were activated in the plane by mistake instead of being transferred someplace else.

Still doesn't explain the fact that they found no remains or metal fragments or basically anything from the aircraft.

This is just weird.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.

The plane is not blown up or destroyed. It's not underwater. It is on the ground somewhere, likely in operable condition. 

A couple cell phones could have survived a crash but not the amount being reported as functional.


----------



## bianco (Mar 10, 2014)

namvet said:


> maybe there are little green men from mars



Anything seems possible these days.

A man rang my radio station today and suggested that there is some way that carbon monoxide can flood the passenger cabin and pilot cabin rendering all to sleep, no chance for an emergency call, and the plane would then fall out of the sky and enter the ocean and plunge to the ocean floor like a diving bird, with no debris.

Do cell/mobile phones ring from the ocean floor?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.
> 
> The plane is not blown up or destroyed. It's not underwater. It is on the ground somewhere, likely in operable condition.
> 
> A couple cell phones could have survived a crash but not the amount being reported as functional.



The hijackers probably had the pilots turn off the transponders and radios, then had them land in Vietnam or Cambodia.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

bianco said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > maybe there are little green men from mars
> ...



No they do not. And the sea is only 250 ft deep in that area. Essentially making it possible to see the outline of the plane from the surface in calm seas


----------



## bianco (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.
> 
> *The plane is not blown up or destroyed. It's not underwater. It is on the ground somewhere, likely in operable condition. *
> 
> A couple cell phones could have survived a crash but not the amount being reported as functional.



It must be, you'd think, if the phones are ringing.

Maybe the hijackers have all the phones.
Who knows.
It sure is one big mystery.

Moral of this story...stay right away from Asia.


----------



## bianco (Mar 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.
> ...



Then that means all the passengers are at the mercy of the terrible hijackers.
God help the passengers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

bianco said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



If it was hijacked and diverted, the pax and crew are probably dead. Otherwise, there would be ransom demands.

IMO, they only wanted the bird for some other purpose.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 10, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I started following this
> 
> How the fuck does an airliner just disappear?
> 
> It sounds like Bermuda Triangle stuff





> Even with a dual engine failure, a Boeing 777 is capable of gliding about 120 miles from that altitude. This yields a search area roughly the size of Pennsylvania, with few clues within that area where remains of the aircraft might be.



Opinion: Why so few clues about missing Malaysia flight? - CNN.com

I've only flown in the cockpit of smaller aircraft like a Cesna and Piper Cherokee Warrior.
Not everywhere you fly were we being tracked by radar.

I'm not sure but in some places we may have been responsible for initiating contact with airports.  I don't know what the rules are after 9-11 as I haven't flown in a private plane.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The ringing sound is on the callers end. It can't be faked. It is real. One of the phones was called on the air on tv & it rang.



Meaning ... a voicemail system glitched.

Either that, or a hijacked 777 is being hidden somewhere that has excellent cellphone reception, by criminal masterminds who aren't smart enough to destroy the cellphones that could pinpoint their location.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > "Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"
> ...



Nobody said anything about "ringing sounds" - ...if the phone's ringing could be heard, don't you think they would be able to locate them....she meant the calls are going through.....ergo, ringing.....or connecting....not that the sound on the other end can be heard...duh!


----------



## justonemorevoice (Mar 10, 2014)

bianco said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.
> ...



amen to the last sentence.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The ringing sound is on the callers end. It can't be faked. It is real. One of the phones was called on the air on tv & it rang.
> ...



Hahaha 

A voicemail system glitched? So you think all those passengers belong to the same carrier?  Or are you suggesting that all the carriers had a voicemail glitch at the same time but it was confined to only the passengers of this flight?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 10, 2014)

Indofred said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



It has been more than Fox speculating such. Not sure why Fox is the bad guy here TBH.


What I find interesting is a terrorist group, "Chinese Martyrs&#8217; brigade"  DID claim responsibility several hours after the flight disappeared and this has been under-reported. 

'Mid-air disintegration' possible cause of Malaysian crash - Channel 4 News


¡°ÖÐ¹úÁÒÊ¿ÂÃÁìµ¼ÈË¡±·¢ÐÅ³Æ¶ÔÂíº½¿Í»úÊ§ÊÂ¸ºÔð

Translated Document:

Google Translate


http://abcnews.go.com/International/still-no-clues-missing-plane/story?id=22842452

Interestingly enough they are connected with the same group of knife wielding terrorists that just killed 33 and left 100 injured in China. 

Who knows if it is true if they were responsible, but terrorism has been on the lips of every news outlet I watch and I don't watch Fox.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> A voicemail system glitched? So you think all those passengers belong to the same carrier?



I think you seem to be confusing rumors with facts.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > A voicemail system glitched? So you think all those passengers belong to the same carrier?
> ...



I think if you check the link I provided you won't continue to look foolish.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 10, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > A voicemail system glitched? So you think all those passengers belong to the same carrier?
> ...



It's not a rumor its being reported. Unfortunately, I believe these phone calls are nothing more than loved ones clinging to hope and relying on the strange anomaly that their loved ones are alive. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/03/09/china-malaysia-airlines-plane-missing/6228007/

OTOH if the phones are ringing I would suspect that authorities have tried to trace them through GPS, and assume they probably already did such before loved ones heard what they believe to be an open line. 

Just very sad all around.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 10, 2014)

Could the flight have been flown to a secret location maybe, and therefore all aboard might be held captive until demands are to be met once the terrorist plan is possibly completed ? That would be hopeful for the passengers families maybe, but it is a long shot in this sort of thinking. Could a nation or island be a place that these people and the plane are maybe being held, and so they have been looking in the wrong places so far maybe ?


----------



## pvsi (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm starting to get suspicious - it was a clear weather, they say it was the safest point in flight, and all communications lost without warning. Starting to sound fishy.

CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 10, 2014)

Someone or something on the plane was designated not to reach it's destination.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it was hijacked and stolen.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 10, 2014)

Aliens transported it to the next universe!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think it was hijacked and stolen.



I agree if there was safe flying space under the radar.


----------



## American4Americ (Mar 10, 2014)

Infowars.com tells me that it was stolen by George Soros, and commandeered to his head quarters, the Bermuda Triangle, to be retrofitted as a super drone that can communicate directly with Hussein Obama.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Hijacked

Hostages dead

Plane being retrofitted with major explosives for future attack


----------



## pvsi (Mar 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Aliens transported it to the next universe!


Maybe Snowden could have told us the secrets, but in other thread you just stated that you want him killed.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 10, 2014)

I think US had it shot down with some kind of laser gun of some sorts,it will blame Iran or Russia.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 10, 2014)

It go boom.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 10, 2014)

Most likely a bomb.

If not, then a missile.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Hijacked
> 
> Hostages dead
> 
> Plane being retrofitted with major explosives for future attack



This ^


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Hijacked
> ...



Then how did it simply vanish from radar?

Though the COMPLETE absence of any wreckage or even a fuel slick (They analyzed the one they found, it's not jet fuel) is very curious.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)

An explosion, followed by the disintegration of the airplane while airborne.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> An explosion, followed by the disintegration of the airplane while airborne.



Searchers would find SOME pieces floating on the surface.

They've found nothing.

Looking in completely the wrong area, maybe?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Someone would have seen or heard an explosion. Debris would be everywhere. Not everything sinks, ya know. 
If it was flying low enough, it would be under radar and not detected...except by those who knew what to expect. Nobody has reported anything, so I think this was planned out very carefully, it landed somewhere known to those privy to that info, the hostages killed and the plane is in a hangar somewhere. And....some top folks know exactly where it is but are playing dumb.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Planes can fly below radar


----------



## darroll (Mar 10, 2014)

If you blow up a plane midair, there would be debris.


----------



## Howey (Mar 10, 2014)

It's obvious. 

It crash landed on a mysterious island with polar bears and a smoke monster.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't seen all the coverage.
But what I keep hearing is they have no idea where the plane went down.
Didn't air traffic control from somewhere have them on their screen.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 10, 2014)

NTG said:


> It's obvious.
> 
> It crash landed on a mysterious island with polar bears and a smoke monster.



Hmmm 

This sounds familiar.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 10, 2014)

darroll said:


> If you blow up a plane midair, there would be debris.



Like Lockerbie, 80 mile stretch of debris. I do find it strange that nothing has been found, however, what if the captain pulled off a miracle landing like the Hudson landing? but it sunk immediately. Then this would lead to the question of why no distress calls? Maybe the search and rescue is in the wrong area? 

The news is reporting that they have partial names of the men using stolen passports and they are not connected to terrorism. BUT may be connected to human trafficking and it was just a coincidence they were on this plane. 

 Complete malfunction of all systems to include communication systems or a mid air explosion, but no debris? 



Strange case.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > An explosion, followed by the disintegration of the airplane while airborne.
> ...


By the way, did anyone determine if fuel in the water was from the airplane?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



It was ruled out. So was the random trash they found floating.

Cell phones however were recieving calls AFTER the disappearance which would not be possible if the phones were destroyed or submerged or outside of a cell phone towers range.

It was hijacked


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Yes.  It was not jet fuel.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's all Putin's fault.
Or maybe Bush's.
I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



No the person calling the phone would still hear it ring and still hear the announcement.  The broken phone would be a little pile of junk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



That is not how cell phones work. In order for you to hear ringing when you call one a tower MUST be able to send a signal to the phone. If the phone is off, destroyed or out of range the call is AUTOMATICALLY rerouted to the carriers servers where the voicemail database is and it goes straight to voicemail without rings.

Don't believe me, turn off your cell and call it. Still don't believe me you're beyond help


----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...


I didn't know about the cell phones. I agree that if the cell phones were still receiving calls, then the plane was hijacked. If the hijackers new anything about avionics, they likely turned off the ATC transponder (pulled the circuit breaker). This way, the airplane remains off the radar.

Question is, if it was hijacked, where is it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > An explosion, followed by the disintegration of the airplane while airborne.
> ...



*Looking in completely the wrong area, maybe?*

most likely


----------



## whitehall (Mar 10, 2014)

It's busy ocean and Vietnam is heavily populated so it's hard to understand how a plane can burst into flames or dive into the ocean or jungle without someone seeing the fireball. It had to be sudden and so catastrophic that the cockpit crew didn't have a chance to say a word on the radio and the GPS was disabled. Imagine the airline's surprise when they notified the families and found that two of the passengers were safe at home. Initial reports are that an Iranian purchased tickets for the two people flying with stolen passports.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's busy ocean and Vietnam is heavily populated so it's hard to understand how a plane can burst into flames or dive into the ocean or jungle without someone seeing the fireball. It had to be sudden and so catastrophic that the cockpit crew didn't have a chance to say a word on the radio and the GPS was disabled. Imagine the airline's surprise when they notified the families and found that two of the passengers were safe at home. Initial reports are that an Iranian purchased tickets for the two people flying with stolen passports.



Imagine the surprise if Iran puts a dirty bomb on that plane and sends it into a city a few months from now.

Pure speculation of course


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's busy ocean and Vietnam is heavily populated so it's hard to understand how a plane can burst into flames or dive into the ocean or jungle without someone seeing the fireball. It had to be sudden and so catastrophic that the cockpit crew didn't have a chance to say a word on the radio and the GPS was disabled. Imagine the airline's surprise when they notified the families and found that two of the passengers were safe at home. Initial reports are that an Iranian purchased tickets for the two people flying with stolen passports.



the pilots may have been to busy trying to fly the plane to radio a mayday


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty sure we will see that plane again. Heading our way.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 10, 2014)

You almost gotta laugh in exasperation. The international airlines security seems to spend it's time creatively groping passengers but it never occurred to them to flag stolen passports.


----------



## Nutz (Mar 10, 2014)

plane was hijacked to advance the gay agenda


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pretty sure we will see that plane again. Heading our way.



on a trailer flatbed


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 10, 2014)

*d.w.a.​*


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm glad I fly private. All of NetJet's Pilots are tall enough to see out the windshield.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It's busy ocean and Vietnam is heavily populated so it's hard to understand how a plane can burst into flames or dive into the ocean or jungle without someone seeing the fireball. It had to be sudden and so catastrophic that the cockpit crew didn't have a chance to say a word on the radio and the GPS was disabled. Imagine the airline's surprise when they notified the families and found that two of the passengers were safe at home. Initial reports are that an Iranian purchased tickets for the two people flying with stolen passports.
> ...



not very likely


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



True but not out of the realm of possibility.  Were I in Israel I'd be a bit more concerned.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xsDiZXWgII]UFO Captures Plane Approaching Davis Monthan Air Force Base 4:15 PM August 8 2009 Could Be CGI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 10, 2014)

I bet that nutjob whoblewtong in North Korea sent one of his midgets down and they flew that beast to a place unknown

-Geaux


----------



## Luissa (Mar 10, 2014)

Lost. There is a secret number. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 10, 2014)

The plane was set on a 2% glide slope and the crew didn't notice, nor could they see over the dashboard.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Lost. There is a secret number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.



I know the hatch code but you have to decend first. Deal?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> I bet that nutjob whoblewtong in North Korea sent one of his midgets down and they flew that beast to a place unknown
> 
> -Geaux



*that nutjob whoblewtong in North Korea*

won his election today 

100 percent turnout 

100 percent of the vote


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Indofred (Mar 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8752363 said:
			
		

> What I find interesting is a terrorist group, "Chinese Martyrs brigade"  DID claim responsibility several hours after the flight disappeared and this has been under-reported.[/url]
> 
> Interestingly enough they are connected with the same group of knife wielding terrorists that just killed 33 and left 100 injured in China.
> 
> Who knows if it is true if they were responsible, but terrorism has been on the lips of every news outlet I watch and I don't watch Fox.



The news outlets love terrorism because it makes a good story out of nothing.
meanwhile, the Israel propaganda machine is making a lot out of the Iranian connection.
Of course, the man is only known as Mr. Ali but he's clearly a terrorist because Israeli newspapers infer it to be so.
Iranian man bought tickets for Malaysia Air passengers using stolen passports - World Israel News | Haaretz

However, the men seem to be less Chinese and more black footballer in appearance. 
Flight MH370: passengers on stolen passports 'not Asian looking' | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

Ancient





CrusaderFrank said:


>


----------



## Luissa (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lost. There is a secret number.
> ...




Oh! Okay. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 10, 2014)

It was Obama. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 10, 2014)

They had his Kenyan birth certificate 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 10, 2014)

pvsi said:


> I'm starting to get suspicious - it was a clear weather, they say it was the safest point in flight, and all communications lost without warning. Starting to sound fishy.
> 
> CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News



Let me guess you believe it's a conspiracy! Most likely a Jewish conspiracy!!!


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Mar 10, 2014)

If the phones are ringing, but not one message came out of a plane with 200+ people on it, the likely scenario is that a sudden depressurization event killed the crew.  In that case the plane could fly on for a while if it was still flight worthy putting it outside the search area and conceivably came down in good enough shape the phones survived.  

If that sounds unlikely, we did have a plane in US airspace a few years back go unresponsive.  When fighter escorts were sent they reported the plane had lost cabin pressure.  All aboard were dead but the plane flew on.  Given the insane protective cases folks buy these days for their phones, it's possible the plane came down in a way that let the phones survive.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2014)

The two men travelling on stolen passports on the Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 that mysteriously disappeared on Saturday have been identified as Iranian nationals.

A BBC Persian report quotes an Iranian friend of one of the men, who said he hosted the pair in Kuala Lumpur after they arrived from Tehran in the days preceding their flight to Beijing.

The friend, who knew one of the men from his school days in Iran, said the men had bought the fake passports because they wanted to migrate to Europe.

The pair were travelling on passports belonging to Christian Kozel, an 30-year-old Austrian, and Luigi Maraldi, a 37-year-old Italian.

They had bought the passports in Kuala Lumpur as well as tickets to Amsterdam, via Beijing.

One of the Iranian nationals&#8217; intended final destination was Frankfurt, where his mother lives, while the other wanted to travel to Denmark.

Mystery fake-passport holders on flight MH370 were Iranian - Telegraph


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Luissa said:


> They had his Kenyan birth certificate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.



Dammit, now we'll never get the truth!!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Oh I see what you are saying.   You might be right.  When I call an associate if it goes straight to voicemail I know they are before the bench or in depo.  They turned the phone off.  I thought it was a setting.


----------



## Politico (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow six navies haven't found a damn thing. To think you guys all know the answers.


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Politico said:


> Wow six navies haven't found a damn thing. To think you guys all know the answers.



Here ya go...add this to the mix;

Woman raises questions about cockpit behaviour

video

_She's the Aussie girl who flew with the missing Malaysian airlines co-pilot. 

Now, Jonty reveals all to A Current Affair and her claims have raised serious questions about the pilot's cockpit behaviour. _

#####

Allegedly entertaining girls in the cockpit for the whole flight, from take-off to landing.
Allegedly smoking in the cockpit.
Allegedly turning around a lot and chatting to the girls.
Happy snaps with the girls from the cabin. 
Party time!

Seems not to be a lot of concentrating on flying the plane happening.

When you're flying a jet plane, do you have to be seeing over the dashboard?


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow six navies haven't found a damn thing. To think you guys all know the answers.
> ...



It depends if you can see over the dashboard.  They have to fly by instruments.
I have flown in a plane that you can't see over the dashboard unless you are landing.  Unless you have your seat up, you are really flying blind.

I have flown at night.  Night flying is really boring because you can see less.

If it is cloudy, you can't see anything.

They would have had to take the plane off of autopilot for this to be a danger.


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

passenger cell phones still ring

Why are the missing Malaysian Airlines passengers' phones still ringing? 

The 'unprecedented mystery' behind the disappearance of Malaysian Airlines flight MH 370 deepened on Monday when relatives claimed they were able to call the cellphones of their missing loved ones.
According to the Washington Post, family of some of the 239 people on board the vanished Boeing 777 said that they were getting ring tones and could see them active online through a Chinese social networking service called QQ.

story


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Could the flight have been flown to a secret location maybe, and therefore all aboard might be held captive until demands are to be met once the terrorist plan is possibly completed ? That would be hopeful for the passengers families maybe, but it is a long shot in this sort of thinking. Could a nation or island be a place that these people and the plane are maybe being held, and so they have been looking in the wrong places so far maybe ?



Is there such a place with a runway long enough?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 11, 2014)

pvsi said:


> I'm starting to get suspicious - it was a clear weather, they say it was the safest point in flight, and all communications lost without warning. Starting to sound fishy.
> 
> CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News



Dunno. Seems likely it's crashed, but why I don't know. Have heard of whole engine assemblies falling off after maintenance because they weren't bolted back on properly. Wings coming off, explosive decompression (one where part of the fuselage ripped off the top sucking a flight attendant out,) and old-fashioned pilot error crashing it into the ground as just recently in San Francisco. From what they've been saying, crashes because of terrorism are in the minority of explanations. And also incidents where no communications were received were because flight crews were busy trying to save themselves. So I don't know what the statistical probability is for each sort of event. We'll just have to wait and see when they find the wreckage.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 11, 2014)

pvsi said:


> I'm starting to get suspicious - it was a clear weather, they say it was the safest point in flight, and all communications lost without warning. Starting to sound fishy.
> 
> CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News



used on 9/11...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2014)

And the very latest from DRUDGE....

WITHOUT A TRACE...
Last tracked hundreds of miles off course...
MILITARY: Missing jet made it across ocean...
Hunt Area Widens...
Search Extends To Mountains, Jungle...
China deploys 10 satellites to help in search... 
GOOGLE: Don't use GOOGLE MAPS to search for plane...
Investigators skeptical of terrorism...
Flight 370 conspiracy theories develop...
Five Passengers Didn't Board...
 Mystery Iranian businessman...
REPORT: Fake-passport holders Iranian nationals...
Passengers' smartphones are still ACTIVE?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Could the flight have been flown to a secret location maybe, and therefore all aboard might be held captive until demands are to be met once the terrorist plan is possibly completed ? That would be hopeful for the passengers families maybe, but it is a long shot in this sort of thinking. Could a nation or island be a place that these people and the plane are maybe being held, and so they have been looking in the wrong places so far maybe ?
> ...



Loads of ex military airfields in Asia. A landing strip can be a lot shorter than a take off strip.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 11, 2014)

Some historical statistics of what causes planes to crash:

Accident statistics

Leading Causes of Air Crashes and Aviation Incidents | INFOgraphics | RIA Novosti

Airplane Crash Attorney for Airplane Crashes - Common Causes of Plane Crashes | Plane Crash Lawyers - Robb & Robb


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

The mystery of flight MH370: How on earth, with all our technology, do we lose a giant plane? (Updated)

The mystery of flight MH370: How on earth, with all our technology, do we lose a giant plane? (Updated) | ExtremeTech


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 11, 2014)

I think the plane landed someplace.  Question is, how many pieces was it in when it landed?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the 777 have 3 back ups for every system?
> 
> and poor vietnam...right when they think its all good....they are being slammed for the jet crashing in their air space...



I flew on a couple of 777s when they first came out.  If I recall correctly, they all had some problem from the outset. I don't recall what it was, though.  I think that was eventually corrected.  The 777 is a comfortable plane to fly on.  It was designed to be a 'business class' plane.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.



What is the motivation to blow up a Malaysian jet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.
> ...



Test run for blowing up a more prominent target. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.
> ...



Where is the debris?   What kind of bomb would vaporize the plane and leave the phones intact and working?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I started following this
> 
> How the fuck does an airliner just disappear?
> 
> It sounds like Bermuda Triangle stuff



Remember this one?

ValuJet Flight 592 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > "Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered"
> ...



If the phones don't work, you get a message stating that the phone can't be reached, and then you get voice mail.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

namvet said:


> if it was a bomb it would have to be very powerful to leave no trace. did the box's survive???



Yes, this is true because all the seats are flotation devices.  You are told that before take off and told if the plane goes down in water to use it as such.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Hearing about fake passports being payed by Iranian fellow got me thinking 'bout maybe a "work accident" of some sort. Attempt to pass explosive failed and those were activated in the plane by mistake instead of being transferred someplace else.
> 
> Still doesn't explain the fact that they found no remains or metal fragments or basically anything from the aircraft.
> 
> This is just weird.



I'm wondering if they have looked at the tapes of the security shake down in the airport itself.  I also wonder if any search of checked baggage is done there.  When I came home from Orlando last year, my suitcase had been ransacked, likely because my wind chimes looked like a bomb on the x ray.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is basically ignoring the fact that the cell phones are still functional? WTF people, think. Cell phones CANT recieve a signal if they are destroyed or submerged in water. Without a signal families wouldn't get a ringing sound but rather voicemail only.
> ...



What would be the motivation for not having made some demand as of yet ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



They may have only wanted the plane. You can smuggle a hell of a lot of stuff in a bird that big.



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

please rat, it would be much easier to just rent a small plane....i mean how much explosives does one really need now days?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

hell you can put a nuke on a small plane.....


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The ringing sound is on the callers end. It can't be faked. It is real. One of the phones was called on the air on tv & it rang.
> ...



Cell phones do have tracking devices.  But the ringing should not go on forever.  At some point the phones are going to lose power simply because of the amount it takes to keep the phone itself up and running.  All phones will go down after a time.  Mine stays up and running without being charged for about 3 days.  After that you get the message that it can't be reached.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Could the flight have been flown to a secret location maybe, and therefore all aboard might be held captive until demands are to be met once the terrorist plan is possibly completed ? That would be hopeful for the passengers families maybe, but it is a long shot in this sort of thinking. Could a nation or island be a place that these people and the plane are maybe being held, and so they have been looking in the wrong places so far maybe ?



What demands?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> please rat, it would be much easier to just rent a small plane....i mean how much explosives does one really need now days?



How much drugs can you fit in a small plane?? Not as much as you can in a triple 7.

Load it up, fly somewhere over the ocean, pitch it overboard near a waiting ship, then jump out and let the bird sail away on autopilot until it drops in the drink.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



True, but it would seem inevitable that they would land somewhere that would realize this thing wasn't on the level.  I mean, how do you disguise a commercial jetliner?  How many are sold to individuals or even companies.  That market is usually the Learjet market.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> hell you can put a nuke on a small plane.....



Hate to tell you, but there ARE hand held nuclear devices. I had a patient who will never see the light of day over it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Unless they landed it somewhere that also wasn't on the level. If they want it for a one-way drop trip, they won't care about future landings.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > please rat, it would be much easier to just rent a small plane....i mean how much explosives does one really need now days?
> ...



I'm not sure that is a likely scenario.  When I went to the Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola, they had an exhibit with a film on how difficult it is to land a plan on an aircraft carrier and told how many went into the drink trying to learn.  I would think it would be less possible to 'drop' something on a smaller vessel, and the way the doors of a jetliner are made they would not easily lend themselves to such activity.  

I can go with the 'they landed somewhere' theory much more easily.  

I am also wondering why nothing has been said about using satellite technology to locate any remains.  There is a lot of stuff on a plane that is designed to float.  It would not all sink.  Satellite technology is capable of some pretty amazing things.  I would think finding some floating debris would be small potatoes.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



A common question on the internet asks if a phone rings when it is turned off.  Why do people ask this question?  

An answer is that people may hear the ring back tone before it goes to voice mail.

When I call my cell phone from the house, I hear it ring twice before the phone actually rings so who is to say this is a real ring?  If your phone was last recorded "on" by a computer and then plopped into the ocean deep, the computer would still think your phone is "on" until it records it as "off".  Would that be a valid reason why you hear the ring?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Assuming the caller hangs up after the second ring.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

okay rat that is just a lot of trouble to smuggle drugs.....i mean really stealing a plane with 200 plus people....that is just the type of heat drug dealers want.....much easier ways to smuggle a shit load of drugs and remember drugs are like anything else..supply and demand...you dont want to unload that much in any one region....or another business lesson...i would rather sell x at 100 bucks....than put it on sale for 50....no its not drugs...i think the passports that were used may be drug related but that is just pondering the use of the stolen passports....


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

cell phones are still ringing


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

okay people work with me here....if the cellphones are working do you think someone would not be calling home?  texting home?    i just dont this idea that this plane was hijacked and that these people are still alive....

as someone said..its hard to hide a jumbo jet


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



You don't have to drop it on the ship. Put it in packaging that floats, and drop near the ship. Crewmen from the ship can then go out in small boats and pick it up.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



What about the doors?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

namvet said:


> cell phones are still ringing



after 3 days without being charged? I want cell phone batteries like that. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > cell phones are still ringing
> ...



say they are charging their phones and not calling home and i swear......i will give up


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

my phone would go 3 days without much use


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

but i have a flip phone....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



At slow speed and under 10K feet, they could be opened. Also, if they just stayed under 10K they could take them off.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> my phone would go 3 days without much use



It seems everybody and their brother is calling the phones. The ringing alone would drain the batteries.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

true....now what would keep them from answering said phones....


i think something happened too fast...so we are looking at ......decompression.....explosives

or vietnam shooting them down (total joke there people)

an attack inside the plane would give the pilots enough time  to send a mayday


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

they have 30 days to find the black box before it stops signaling....but if it more than 20 k ft deep....they may never find it...

Missing Malaysia Airlines plane: What we know and don't know - CNN.com


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > my phone would go 3 days without much use
> ...



When I got my Mac iphone, the guy in the store adjusted the backlight on the screen to a lower setting.  He said that drains the battery quicker than anything else.   Mine lasts about 3 days.  And I have been known to head out somewhere and forget my charger.   So it is not even conceivable to me that they ALL have their phone chargers in hand and are using them, but not answering calls. I think this is cell phone thing is quickly becoming and 'urban legend.'  It is just a highly unlikely scenario, IMO.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

yea the phone stuff is just a red herring.....when you dont have info...speculation wins


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Mobile WMD

After listening to industry experts on cell phone functionality I can't see any other logical explination.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Except some of the phones were called on a live tv newscast.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The media would NEVER lie to us would they?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You're right im sure distraught family members could easily be convinced to play along with a conspiracy theory only hours after their loved ones dissappeared and on live tv no less.

Seriously?  I mean really?


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

New Search Area Suggests Malaysia Airlines Plane Flew Off Course



> Authorities are looking at a possibility that MH370 attempted to turn back toward Kuala Lumpur. If it did indeed retrace its path, the plane could conceivably have crashed into the sea on the western coast, the other side of Malaysia from where it was reported missing. *But this doesn't explain why it did not continue to show on radar while flying back toward Kuala Lumpur, and Malaysia Airlines or other authorities have not addressed that question*.



New Search Area Suggests Malaysia Airlines Plane Flew Off Course - ABC News


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.
> ...



. All the Chinese passengers.
. Probably one of the easiest targets.
. Malaysia airline and Malaysia airport don't have access to the Interpol passport database, and therefore can't screen the passports.

Asia...not the first world, shall we say.
Some people have many thousands of fake/stolen passports in Thailand etc.

Asia...never, ever, ever will I be setting foot there.
Most of them kill people in death chambers for possessing/smuggling drugs.
Corruption is rife in many places there.
Islamic terrorists are everywhere in Asia.
They kidnap for ransom and hatred tourists from dive resort islands etc.
They kidnap Westerners living there for ransom and hate.
They blow Western tourists to bits...Bali bombings 1 and 2, Jakarta bombings etc.

*Set foot in Asia, you take your chances, you could well pay with your life. *
Blown up, food poisoning, methanol-laced drinks, plane crash, hanged for drug smuggling when you're innocent;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/816589.stm 

_British nurse sentenced to death

A British nurse charged with drug smuggling in Malaysia has been sentenced to death by hanging. 
Father-of-two David Chell, 57, from Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, was found guilty of possession of more than half a kilo of heroin. 

Mr Chell, who says the heroin was planted on him, is to appeal against the sentence. 

Mr Chell, a psychiatric nurse, was charged after an airport guard claimed to have discovered drugs on him as he prepared to board a flight to Australia in October 1998. 

Customs officers at Penang Airport in northern Malaysia say they found the drugs in Mr Chell's underwear. 

But Mr Chell said one of the security officers produced the bag of heroin from underneath a cushion in the airport examination room where he was taken. _

#####

David is now back in Britain, he was very lucky...very lucky he was found not guilty at his trial.
Very very lucky.
Innocent, he spent some time on death row in Malaysia...often taunted by guards waving a noose, he said.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that nutjob whoblewtong in North Korea sent one of his midgets down and they flew that beast to a place unknown
> ...



he is one popular man.....and loved....


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to get suspicious - it was a clear weather, they say it was the safest point in flight, and all communications lost without warning. Starting to sound fishy.
> ...



Maintenance seems not to be what it used to be.

Maybe someone forgot to close the door properly.
Entertaining girls, and fetching girls for the pilot seems to be a top priority for some.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 11, 2014)

Was watching the latest news update on TV, and it appears that the plane did a U turn and went off course at the same time when at least one transponder stopped working. The place then flew over Malaysia, and back over the water (straits of Malacca). The plane disappeared from radar while flying over the straits of Malacca.

They are saying that there may have been an electrical failure, forcing the pilot to turn the airplane around since backup power would not last very long.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

The latest....

They are looking over land now ..i. the jungles of Vietnam ....in the opposite direction, over the straits of Malacca....

(Reuters) - The Malaysian military believes an airliner missing for almost four days with 239 people on board flew for more than an hour after vanishing from air traffic control screens, changing course and travelling west over the Strait of Malacca, a senior military source said.


Missing Malaysian plane last seen at Strait of Malacca: source | Reuters


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I've been in 2 Chinese airports and they were pretty thorough.  They also were stopping people who had a fever, and you couldn't get in without an AIDS test.  God forbid that our government should take such actions to protect us.  

But your bottom line is correct.  If you leave US soil the US cannot protect you. It seems there were only 3 Americans on it, though, right?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

why do they continue to think the plane turned?


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Maybe if it was party time in the cockpit [the girls in the story were selected while checking in] and girls were distracting, auto pilot was taken off or never put on.

This missing flight was in the middle of the night.

Night flying is really dangerous if you ask me...look at what happened to John Kennedy Jnr.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> why do they continue to think the plane turned?




this is what they are reporting ...

"The last time the flight was detected close to Pulau Perak, in the Melaka Straits, at 2.40 a.m. by the control tower before the signal was lost,"


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 11, 2014)

What we need here is simple

Rod Serling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



It's the Love all Progressives have for their Leaders


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

We are into the 4th day now  ...and nothing!

The triple 7 is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 11, 2014)

IF it crashed, WHY it crashed will be determined when they find out WHERE it crashed.  So far, that's the problem.  No crash site.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

what became of the terror threat alert system?  anyone ever hear about that now?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Think so.
3 Americans who aren't coming home alive.

You're a lot braver than I am...I will never ever ever be setting foot in China, way too scary.
Communist China...imagine making a mistake there, lord only knows what's illegal there.
Kissing on a train in France is a reportedly a crime, as is eating food in Italy on the steps of a church.
Into prison I'd be going, no risk.
So I'm staying home...[or being very very careful as to where I travel]

China tosses foreign business people in prison for a long time just because it doesn't like the style or result of their business deals.

In France I might be able to escape the prison cell by standing to attention, singing the La Marseillaise, and having the cops phone the mayor of Villers-Bretonneux. 

In Italy...I'm not Roman Catholic.
The new Pope seems compassionate though.

In China I'd have absolutely no hope.
That movie starring Harrison Ford is instructive.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not sure but I tend to think it was terrorism...

either that or

 may be what happened to Egyptair 990, where  the  co-pilot crashed the plane....something along those lines...hard to tell ...


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

After Muslim terrorists blew up Bali for the second time, in 2005 ...a man rang my local radio station and said:

"Slow-learners are still going to Bali".


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> what became of the terror threat alert system?  anyone ever hear about that now?



Don't worry, you'll be hearing it a lot when Iran gets nukes, and US cities and towns start getting blown up with dirty bombs, making them uninhabitable.

"Death to America" will become a sorry reality.

be afraid, be very afraid.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92myDzAFgU4 [/ame]

"The hate and rage of the Muslim people
is directed towards America
the infidel Satanic regime."

"America is a [defeated] regime
with broken horns" 

"Our struggle with America
is eternal"

etc


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

It looks like terrorism, it walks like terrorism....it sounds like terrorism.....

could it be a duck?   

it could be a duck indeed! ... but more likely it is terrorism....only time will tell.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



I wasn't afraid at all.   Police are everywhere.  It is clear what you can't do and where you can't do it.  The signs are everywhere.   You aren't allowed to spit on the sidewalk.  Our Chinese guide said, 'think about 13 million people all spitting on the sidewalk.'  

Every American should go at least once to a communist country. 

I don't get my information about other countries from Harrison Ford movies.  The only place I would not go is North Korea.  Not because it is communist, but because their leader is nuttier than squirrel shit.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> Don't worry, you'll be hearing it a lot when Iran gets nukes, and US cities and towns start getting blown up with dirty bombs, making them uninhabitable.



You seem incredibly paranoid just based on your posts in this thread.  Do you ever leave your bunker?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, you'll be hearing it a lot when Iran gets nukes, and US cities and towns start getting blown up with dirty bombs, making them uninhabitable.
> ...



I was thinking that as well.  The world isn't Mayberry.  But Mayberry wasn't Mayberry either.  It was fiction.  The only regret I have is that before I got too sick to travel internationally I didn't get back to Asia.  Now, my Vietnam vet friends, most won't go there, some go to hook up with women, but I would like to see Angkor Wat.  Hate I let that one get by me.  I have seen the Great Wall and the Pyramids in Egypt.  Wouldn't go back to Egypt right now.


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

skye said:


> It looks like terrorism, it walks like terrorism....it sounds like terrorism.....
> 
> could it be a duck?
> 
> it could be a duck indeed! ... but more likely it is terrorism....only time will tell.




It'll probably turn out to be some type of mechanical failure, human error by the cabin crew, and /or pilot error in the dark of night.

Plane blown up at high altitude..wide spread of debris in the ocean.
Crash into the sea with plane intact, small spread of debris, and not much of it.

Could be hijackers / suicide bombers...or some of the luggage containing a bomb missed being removed after those 5 people checked in but didn't board the plane.

It's Asia, ...very poor, slack, inefficient and corrupt in some parts.

9/11 was plotted in the Muslim prayer room at a university in Germany.
Very sophisticated computer programs etc.

Terrorists are no longer all illiterate peasants.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 11, 2014)

Got some time on you hands?
help find the missing plane,  DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane using global search software:  Tomnod

Read more: DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane - The Denver Post DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane - The Denver Post
Read The Denver Post's Terms of Use of its content: Terms of Use - The Denver Post
Follow us: [MENTION=28704]Denver[/MENTION]post on Twitter | Denverpost on Facebook


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it is on the ground somewhere.  Passengers are gone now.  They are planning to use it for a terror attack. There was another jumbo jet that went missing years ago.  They were worried it would be used for a terrorist attack.  It has never been found.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I think it is on the ground somewhere.  Passengers are gone now.  They are planning to use it for a terror attack. There was another jumbo jet that went missing years ago.  They were worried it would be used for a terrorist attack.  It has never been found.




Oh yes, all passenger are gone , that's the only thing I am sure about....sadly


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, you'll be hearing it a lot when Iran gets nukes, and US cities and towns start getting blown up with dirty bombs, making them uninhabitable.
> ...



Yes.
Netanyahu agrees with me [or I with him]. 

Netanyahu, showing seized rockets, says Iran fooling the world | Reuters

_*Netanyahu, showing seized rockets, says Iran fooling the world *_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 11, 2014)

Very sad.  I hate to think about their shock if that is the way it happened.


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



There's nothing in Asia I have any desire to see.
They torture dogs to death and eat them, and are the animal cruelty capitals of the world...[let alone all the child trafficking/abuse rackets]...so they instantly go on my list for that alone.

Koala on menu in China

_Koala 'for braising' gets traveller stewing _

#####

Toss another Panda on the barbie.



Pyramids...grave robbing/disturbing going on...want no part of that.
Besides, tourist buses get blown up there with monotonous regularity.


----------



## Howey (Mar 11, 2014)

luissa said:


> lost. There is a secret number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using the tears of raider's fans.





grampa murked u said:


> luissa said:
> 
> 
> > lost. There is a secret number.
> ...





luissa said:


> grampa murked u said:
> 
> 
> > luissa said:
> ...



*4 8 15 16 23 42 = 108*


----------



## Howey (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



I've always wanted to see the pyramids in Egypt.  Hopefully the situation there improves in the future so I can make it.

My fiancee and I are thinking of going to Brazil for our honeymoon.  I don't think our friend here would approve of that.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

This case is so crazy, I hope they survived somehow.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



Meh, I'm just going to go on living and enjoying my life.


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Got some time on you hands?
> help find the missing plane,  DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane using global search software:  Tomnod
> 
> Read more: DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane - The Denver Post DigitalGlobe launches crowdsource search for missing Malaysian plane - The Denver Post
> ...



Already on the case!
Well not I exactly, but many of my fellow citizens in kangarooland.
Radio yesterday listed some of the apps available.
We're looking! 

The no 1 radio station  www.2gb.com      people are emailing from all over the world saying they are listening on the net, including many in America and Canada.
Senior officer of a US warship used to listen whenever ship was in Sydney...and email.

We find carjacked cars with babies in the back seats...there's nowhere to hide. 
We find loved ones with dementia who've wandered off while shopping, or from home.
We are everywhere. 

We might find this plane too...who knows.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



People like that don't approve of much.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

skye said:


> It looks like terrorism, it walks like terrorism....it sounds like terrorism.....
> 
> could it be a duck?
> 
> it could be a duck indeed! ... but more likely it is terrorism....only time will tell.



I was thinking mechanical failure, until they said the transponders were off. The other thing I find strange, when the plane was last heard from to tower control they were not far from this airport: Kota Bharu






If they had an issue why not turn back and land at that airport? Instead of the strange path across Malaysia to the western islands?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8757773 said:
			
		

> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like terrorism, it walks like terrorism....it sounds like terrorism.....
> ...



Runway size?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> CaféAuLait;8757773 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure.

Here are details of the airport




> The Sultan Ismail Petra Airport began its operations in September 2002. Today, its new 12,000 sq. metres
> 
> airport terminal is equipped with various services and facilities, including three aircraft stands
> 
> ...


 


Sultan Ismail Petra Airport


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

This is what Wiki says:



> The airport runway has been lengthened from 1,981 m to 2,400 m, and can accommodate the Airbus A330 and Boeing 737-800.




Sultan Ismail Petra Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Go by all means, just be careful you don't get in the wrong cab...I forget if it's the one with or without the light on top that contains the gangsters who kidnap you, take you into the hills and bash, rob and rape you.
Wait a minute, that's Peru...all shown in "Banged up Abroad".

Brazil...hmmm, stay at a resort, enjoy the beaches...just don't go wandering around the streets, you might get shot instead of the street kids.

Violent death claims survivors of Brazil's child massacres - Americas - World - The Independent

Rio's desperate street kids fear annihilation | Greatreporter


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8757779 said:
			
		

> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8757773 said:
> ...



Looks like all of the 777 aircraft types require a longer runway than exists at this airport.

Aircraft Runway Requirements - Air Cyber Alliance

Sultan Ismail Petra Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> CaféAuLait;8757779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still think it strange, an airport with a 2400m runway and they don't even attempt with some strange emergency? However, I found several places that said a 777 can land on a 2400m runway.

Boeing 777 Freighter Jet - Price, Specs, Features

And the Wiki link says it "can accommodate the Airbus A330 and Boeing 737-800" 

Would that include the 777? 

I really don't know, as I am not familiar with plane landings at all. It is just strange IMO.


----------



## Zander (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they are here.....


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Vietnam says it may have found missing Malaysian jet's door - The Japan News

_Vietnam says it may have found missing Malaysian jet's door _


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

bianco said:


> Vietnam says it may have found missing Malaysian jet's door - The Japan News
> 
> _Vietnam says it may have found missing Malaysian jet's door _



That was proven not to be the door. unfortunately, its an older article.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 11, 2014)

Hopefully most of them made it. Or all of them.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Hopefully most of them made it. Or all of them.




they are all dead


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the new route the plane took, the airport I mentioned above would have been on the Eastern shore where the red line meets the water on the bottom line.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2014)

That's the kind if stuff the motherfucking NSA should have been listening to

Sent from my Chinese Supercomputer made from XBox parts Bush sent to China


----------



## p kirkes (Mar 11, 2014)

Theories abound, the best one for me is that it landed in the surf of Skull Island, the ancient home of King Kong.  Certainly in the vicinity and range of the airtcraft.

I wonder did the passenger manifest show any comely blonde's on board?


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 11, 2014)

NTG said:


> luissa said:
> 
> 
> > lost. There is a secret number.
> ...



Splash target OICU812 with birds

-Geaux


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 11, 2014)

Party pooper.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Party pooper.




I know.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

what is the use to lie to yourself and say thay are all alive and happy and dancing and drinking pina colada....no Mr H  ...better face the sad reality.


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8757861 said:
			
		

> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Vietnam says it may have found missing Malaysian jet's door - The Japan News
> ...



A thousand apologies.


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

The relative of the Chinese victims are getting very upset with the  Malaysian authorities ...it seems they are hiding some shit...


----------



## bianco (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yes they do. 
However, they also disapprove of many things.


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

passenger cell phones still ring


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Could the flight have been flown to a secret location maybe, and therefore all aboard might be held captive until demands are to be met once the terrorist plan is possibly completed ? That would be hopeful for the passengers families maybe, but it is a long shot in this sort of thinking. Could a nation or island be a place that these people and the plane are maybe being held, and so they have been looking in the wrong places so far maybe ?
> ...


Not sure..


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

namvet said:


> passenger cell phones still ring



Samsonite attache cases survived the Twin Towers collapse.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 11, 2014)

They need to find that Jet, because if it is still out there on a hidden runway somwhere maybe, then it could be a threat looming big time when it gets ready to go airborn again. If the possible terrorist landed this thing, then they sure can get it airborn again. Then where will it be heading in the dead of night or even in the daylight with it's transponders off ? It's a missle awaiting to be re-launched maybe, so lets just hope that this will not be the case.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8758212 said:
			
		

> This is the new route the plane took, the airport I mentioned above would have been on the Eastern shore where the red line meets the water on the bottom line.



So ... if it was hijacked, does it have enough fuel to get to Tehran?

Maybe the Iranians with false passports were defecting intelligence agents and they were thwarted.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> CaféAuLait;8758212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I recall correctly when the first reports came out it said they only had 7.5 hours of fuel when it left for its 6 hour flight.


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > passenger cell phones still ring
> ...



cockpit radios to ??? their still responding


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

namvet said:


> terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now



well yes, but no if they terrorist  operation is still ongoing.... like more planes to disappear and that  sort of thing ...we are only speculating here ...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

namvet said:


> terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now



Terrorists (Chinese martyr brigade) associated with the same separatist Muslim terrorists responsible for the 33 dead and 100 injured in the Chinese knife attacks, claimed responsibility within hours of its disappearing.  They sent their letter to Chinese news agencies as well, the translated version is posted many pages back. 

I don't know if they are responsible or not, but because they are relatively unknown their claims have been set aside by the Chinese.


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

skye said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...



At this juncture everything is speculation.  The co-pilot smoked during flights and women visited the cockpit during 2011. Seems like anything is possible.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Ah ... the accidental mid-air cockpit orgy scenario.

"Why did you turn that off captain?"

"I don't want my wife getting a recording."


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 11, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> CaféAuLait;8758212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unknown. However, a nation friendly with Iran may have been a fuel stop.
I would have thought all commercial flight and transportation authorities would implement similar regulations to the FAA where the aircraft transponder could not be turned off or disabled.


----------



## namvet (Mar 11, 2014)

skye said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...



yes but no


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

"In the absence of any sign that the plane was in trouble before it vanished, speculation has ranged widely, including pilot error, plane malfunction, hijacking and terrorism, the last because two passengers were traveling on stolen passports. *The terrorism theory weakened after Malaysian authorities determined that one of the two men was an Iranian asylum seeker.*"

Flight 370: Search for missing Malaysia Airlines plane widened, intensifies focus on land - CBS News

Makes no sense, maybe never will but we seek to pin point an answer out of fear seeking resolution.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 11, 2014)

Connery said:


> "In the absence of any sign that the plane was in trouble before it vanished, speculation has ranged widely, including pilot error, plane malfunction, hijacking and terrorism, the last because two passengers were traveling on stolen passports. *The terrorism theory weakened after Malaysian authorities determined that one of the two men was an Iranian asylum seeker.*"
> 
> Flight 370: Search for missing Malaysia Airlines plane widened, intensifies focus on land - CBS News
> 
> Makes no sense, maybe never will but we seek to pin point an answer out of fear seeking resolution.



Some of the facts have changed like the Malaysian Military were not tracking the plane by radar.



> The Malaysian Air Force lost track of the plane over Pulau Perak, a tiny island in the Strait of Malacca -- many hundreds of miles from the usual flight path for aircraft traveling between Kuala Lumpur and Beijing, the official said.



Clock ticking in search for missing plane - CNN.com

BBC News - Malaysia Airlines MH370: Air force denies Malacca Strait comments

If they met with foul play, how come not one used a cell phone?


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

Very weird the whole thing....very weird.....


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

the whole world has disappeared for me now.. there are no other news....all that matters is this plane.... where is it?


where...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

It's kinda creepy.....something you would only see in a movie......


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It's kinda creepy.....something you would only see in a movie......



I agree, what is disturbing, is it took so long to figure out the plane was not where they thought it first was. They have now decided on a new flight path, and I wonder if they are correct this time? 

There have been suggestions of "electronic warfare", which would be something new and I wonder if the planes communication systems were messed with along with its transponders? Who knows, just speculation on my part as well. 

I was checking to see if they had found any evidence of explosion with the infrasound technique as they had been speaking of.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.




Good thing it has already happened....chances of it* not* happening again that soon are great!
Not to worry.....


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 12, 2014)

This is getting insane:


The mystery over the fate of Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 became even more convoluted Wednesday when *Malaysia's air force chief denied earlier remarks that the missing plane had reversed direction and reached the Strait of Malacca before vanishing.*


Confusion grows over missing Malaysian Airlines plane - CBS News


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 12, 2014)

They started TomNod crowd-sourcing website and this is what one user  found: 






He marked it but is not sure if it's boat.

It looks like a plane.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Reminds me of the beginning of LOST.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> 
> Stolen European passports on missing plane


It only took 10 posts before some hayseed-dickboy chimes in with the dumbass terror card.

How did this country get so fucking stupid?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 12, 2014)

*Iranian Lawmaker Blames U.S. for Plane Disappearance
*

The parliamentarian, Hossein Naghavi Hosseini, who is the spokesman for the foreign policy committee, responded to the news on Tuesday that two Iranian nationals had been traveling on the missing flight holding stolen passports. This accusation was a plot, Mr. Naghavi Hosseini said, according to the Tasnim news agency.

Documents published by the Western media about two Iranians getting on the plane without passports is psychological warfare. Americans recruit some people for such kinds of operations so they can throw the blame on other countries, especially Muslim countries, he said.



http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=1&


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.



43,000 people die every year on US roads.

You could always go by boat;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOUHoDMFqMM [/ame]


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> ...




Not dumb, not stupid at all...the country is perfectly fine...the smell of terrorism is worldwide.
*Everything* is on the table.

You don't know it isn't terrorism, Asia is alive with Islamic terrorists.

You might remember some planes were hijacked by terrorists not that long ago in time, and the passengers, and workers in buildings, were murdered by the Islamic terrorists.

There are shoe bombers, trouser bombers, bra bombers, breast implant bombers, bombers lined up outside plane toilets to each add their one ingredient to make the bombs...all sorts of bombers.


Probably best not to travel to the Bible belt and start calling people hayseed-dickboys.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> ...



American forces could have shot it down. They do have a history of doing that.
Well, the idiot end managed a terrorist link in no time so I thought I'd forward a theory with no evidence as well.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 12, 2014)

Aitcraft are lost from time to time; always tragic but just as rare.
Sadly, stupidity isn't rare, as we see from many posts here.


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

If the cell phones are still ringing ...can't the location of the phones be pinpointed by the phone companies?


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Aitcraft are lost from time to time; always tragic but just as rare.
> Sadly, stupidity isn't rare, as we see from many posts here.



The US agencies thought all the info they were receiving about people on US soil learning to fly planes but not land them was stupidity also.

Then after 9/11, look at whom the stoopidity finger was pointed.

Bet if lived in America and phoned the agencies today and informed them of what I thought to be suspicious activity...my neighbour buying a lot of chemicals but he doesn't have a pool they wouldn't dismiss my info as stoopid.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 12, 2014)

Malaysian government is trolling us so


----------



## Indofred (Mar 12, 2014)

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Aitcraft are lost from time to time; always tragic but just as rare.
> ...



Try taking flying lessons. You don't learn to land until after you've learned how to keep the thing in the air.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8759681 said:
			
		

> They started TomNod crowd-sourcing website and this is what one user  found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tga looks like a boat. Appears there's a wake

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.



Me too. 

-Geaux


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.


Then fly at night, or during inclement weather, because the people who hijack planes don't get enough flying time in to get an instrument license, so they have to fly on a clear day.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

bianco said:


> Not dumb, not stupid at all...the country is perfectly fine...the smell of terrorism is worldwide.
> *Everything* is on the table.
> 
> You don't know it isn't terrorism, Asia is alive with Islamic terrorists.
> ...


They're all reasons to take more of our civil rights away and illegally attack sovereign nations that did not attack us first.

We spent over $4 trillion US taxpayer dollars in Iraq and got nothing in return.

That's pretty stupid!

And playing that terror card, is what gets that ball rolling.


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 12, 2014)

*Malaysian airliner missing with 239 people on board*

So far, it points to an alien abduction.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 12, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> *Malaysian airliner missing with 239 people on board*
> 
> So far, it points to an alien abduction.


Didn't anyone check their green card?


----------



## namvet (Mar 12, 2014)

an airline expert im not. but why in the hell do they have transponders in the cockpit??? its the first thing hijackers  switch off. seems to me it should be moved to some place inaccessible like back where the black box's are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

namvet said:


> an airline expert im not. but why in the hell do they have transponders in the cockpit??? its the first thing hijackers  switch off. seems to me it should be moved to some place inaccessible like back where the black box's are.



The transponder controls are in the cockpit because the pilots have to be able to change transponder codes at ATC's request. ATC often request pilots to "squawk" different codes depending on the flight path. They also have several assigned codes to use for emergency conditions (like hijack, radio inop, decompression, etc)


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 12, 2014)

This happened just days after the terrorist knife attacks in China.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8757840 said:
			
		

> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8757779 said:
> ...



I flew one from DFW to LAX.  They are huge planes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> CaféAuLait;8757840 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A triple 7 is much larger than a 737-8. In fact, the engine nacelles on a 777 are the same diameter as a 737 fuselage. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> The relative of the Chinese victims are getting very upset with the  Malaysian authorities ...it seems they are hiding some shit...



Such as?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> They need to find that Jet, because if it is still out there on a hidden runway somwhere maybe, then it could be a threat looming big time when it gets ready to go airborn again. If the possible terrorist landed this thing, then they sure can get it airborn again. Then where will it be heading in the dead of night or even in the daylight with it's transponders off ? It's a missle awaiting to be re-launched maybe, so lets just hope that this will not be the case.



It would show up  on radar as an unidentified craft. Assuming it were within distance to show up at all.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



But probably not on take off.  If I were flying and the pilot was a nicotine addict, I would WANT him to be able to smoke.  I've seen nicotine withdrawal and it ain't pretty!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8757840 said:
> ...



Just for comparison, here's a 737 following a 777.








Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> "In the absence of any sign that the plane was in trouble before it vanished, speculation has ranged widely, including pilot error, plane malfunction, hijacking and terrorism, the last because two passengers were traveling on stolen passports. *The terrorism theory weakened after Malaysian authorities determined that one of the two men was an Iranian asylum seeker.*"
> 
> Flight 370: Search for missing Malaysia Airlines plane widened, intensifies focus on land - CBS News
> 
> Makes no sense, maybe never will but we seek to pin point an answer out of fear seeking resolution.



Everyone who says he/she is seeking asylum is not seeking asylum.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> to think that I have to travel soon....oh well it is what it is.



I always arrive early and watch who is boarding with me.  If something didn't look right, I would simply not board the plane.  Given my profession and the things I've seen, I think I am likely a better judge than the TSA.


----------



## namvet (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > an airline expert im not. but why in the hell do they have transponders in the cockpit??? its the first thing hijackers  switch off. seems to me it should be moved to some place inaccessible like back where the black box's are.
> ...



and if the hyjackers turn it off??? like they did on 911. its costing live. there has to be a way to move it.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

The Malaysians are being incompetent clowns.

However, that does not mean it's a conspiracy on their part. It's more like bureaucratic infighting and ass-covering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

namvet said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Where would you move it where the pilots could still access the controls to change codes? Also, the electrical breaker panels are in the cockpit too, in case the pilots need to shut down a shorting system. You would have to move the transponder breaker also.

Transponder code control is too important to smooth ATC ops to take access away from the pilots.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

mamooth said:


> The Malaysians are being incompetent clowns.
> 
> However, that does not mean it's a conspiracy on their part. It's more like bureaucratic infighting and ass-covering.



It's Asia....just another normal day.

Malaysia...many call it 'barbaric'...former Aussie PM Bob Hawke did, went off like a Saturn rocket after Malaysia hanged Barlow and Chambers for drug smuggling.
Caused more than 20 years of hostility.

And only 'recently';

http://www.news.com.au/national/fam...-from-death-row/story-fncynjr2-1226440685669 

_THE mother of a Victorian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia has begged for the mum of six's life to be spared. 
"Please don't hang her. I just want the Government to do all they can. I just want her to be brought home  alive," she said yesterday from her home in Victoria's High Country. _

________
xxxxxxxxxx

Indonesia, Singapore, Thailand...they call them the same thing.


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Aha, all is revealed;

How safe are Boeing 777 planes following the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370? | News.com.au

_It has emerged that last September, authorities issued a global warning regarding the structural integrity of 777 aircraft following reports of cracks and corrosion appearing in the fuselage skin, resulting in a &#8220;weak spot&#8221;.

The US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) reported that a 40 centimetre-crack was found underneath the satellite antennae on one of the planes, which could cause &#8220;rapid decompression and a loss of structural integrity of the aeroplane.&#8221; _


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

bianco said:


> Aha, all is revealed;
> 
> How safe are Boeing 777 planes following the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370? | News.com.au
> 
> ...



The 777 is one of the safest birds in the air. Including MH370, there have only been 4 hulls lost due to accidents in 18 years. The others were British Airways flt 38, Egyptair flt MS662 & Asiana flt 214.


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## namvet (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



the tail would be one choice. where the box's are. nobody has access to it. pilots can change codes in the cockpit. but NO kill switch. the technology exists. but airlines are still profit conscience.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

namvet said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



So how would the pilots shut it down during an electrical issue? How would the mechanics turn it off during engine tests and taxi testings? Or during a scheduled maintenance cycle?


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, all is revealed;
> ...



Doesn't mean that they're now not cracking up, losing their aerials, and crashing.



Sent from my Windows XP computer that Microsoft will no longer be supporting soon...baaah.


----------



## namvet (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



like I said. im not an expert here. where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The relative of the Chinese victims are getting very upset with the  Malaysian authorities ...it seems they are hiding some shit...
> ...



Who knows...could be anything.... to hide corruption and the fact that people got  aboard the plane with stolen passports, or that the pilot could have crashed the aircraft himself, or that mechanical fault  occurred  because of their incompetence ...  or heavens knows what, that's the problem, when they are not clear all the speculation begins. 




Into the 5th day and nothing, people are getting frustrated ....  the aircraft hasn't been found yet.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2014)

is it?  or is it not?

March 12 
Oil Rig Worker Thinks He Saw Malaysia Flight In Flames - Business Insider


----------



## Politico (Mar 12, 2014)

namvet said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Wow you folks have no idea how these planes work lol.

Hey any of the nuts here theorize alien abduction yet?


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

I ran an experiment with my phones.

First, I called my cell from my land line. Both phones rang instantly.

Then, I turned off my cell phone and called it. The call went to voicemail instantly.

Then, after turning it back on and calling it to verify all was well, I quickly sealed the cell phone inside a metal cookie tin. When I called it, the landline gave me the ringtone over and over, but the cellphone wasn't ringing.

What's happening? When your turn on your cell phone, it contacts the nearest tower and says "hello, here I am, put me in the database and route all calls to me through this tower". When you turn it off, it tells the tower "logging off now, send all calls to voicemail." But when the signal suddenly just dies, the network doesn't know where it is or what the status of it is. Call it, and the network searches for it in vain. While that's happening, the caller will be given a ringtone, so that the caller knows the call hasn't been dropped, but there's no communication with the cellphone happening.

So, the current behavior is consistent with the passengers' cellphones being destroyed or underwater.


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> is it?  or is it not?
> 
> March 12
> Oil Rig Worker Thinks He Saw Malaysia Flight In Flames - Business Insider




Were there any other  people on the rig? If so, did they see the same thing? I could not find any source to corroborate his story.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > is it?  or is it not?
> ...




more on this.... it's all over the news.


Live: Oil rig worker claims to have seen flight MH370 crash | Firstpost


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2014)

the very latest ...... something has happened .....is this it?



*  (CNN) -- A Chinese satellite looking into the mysterious disappearance of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 "observed a suspected crash area at sea," a Chinese government agency said -- a potentially pivotal lead into what has been a frustrating search for the Boeing 777.  *




Satellite eyeing missing Malaysia flight detects 'suspected crash area' - CNN.com


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> the very latest ...... something has happened .....is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is the plane hopefully this will give the families some closure on what occurred and start the grieving process.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Two planes I have flown and said they couldn't leave the ground.....777 and 747.  But they always did.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

bianco said:


> Aha, all is revealed;
> 
> How safe are Boeing 777 planes following the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370? | News.com.au
> 
> ...



They have had problems since the very first one.  This is not news.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

skye said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



They can't hide the stolen passports.  We already know that.  And no one would have even checked if the plan had arrived at its scheduled destination.


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, it seems the Chinese found part of the wreckage ...


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Politico said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




Plenty of photos taken around the world of UFO's.
Guess they're flown by aliens.

Looks like a Chinese satellite has found some wreckage of the missing Malaysia Airlines plane, so it's not alien abduction this time...but the Bermuda triangle is instructive.


----------



## bianco (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, all is revealed;
> ...




That's not what's being portrayed here and in the media.
I'm being told how absolutely wonderful and safe these planes are.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

It is one of the safest planes....but even the safest plane can have a hiccup.  If they have been having problems all along, I sure would like to see some links....

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/777 One of the Safest planes


Boeing 777 considered one of the most popular, safest jets | Fox News

Boeing 777: 1 of the Most Popular, Safest Jets - The New Indian Express


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2014)

Missing Malaysian Plane: Search Team Find What They Believe Is Part Of Plane Door And Tail (PHOTO) - The Trent  that looks like the picture they thought was the door and wasn't, scroll down at link to see it





skye said:


> the very latest ...... something has happened .....is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

bianco said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



US regulators warned of problems on Boeing 777s

Well, I was pretty close to the action when they were first rolled out.  They were new on the market when I went to China.  I had two domestic flights on the 777 that year.  They were already making news with their problems.  In those days I was still dealing with a morbid fear of flying, so I was pretty keen on the reports.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > the very latest ...... something has happened .....is this it?
> ...



What I don't understand is this part of the article: 




> The images were captured on March 9 -- which was the day after the plane went missing -- but weren't released until Wednesday



Why would they wait to release what they believed was part of the plane wreck and not try to rescue anyone? What the hell is going on? Am I crazy? Why wait 4 flippin days to release the satellite imagery?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It is one of the safest planes....but even the safest plane can have a hiccup.  If they have been having problems all along, I sure would like to see some links....
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/777 One of the Safest planes
> 
> ...



They don't have to 'have problems all along' to have a fatal defect.  Many craft have only ONE fatal flight including one of our space shuttles.  And one is all it takes.  The industry was warned abut the defects in the 777s early on.  I don't know who listened and who didn't.  The US may have demanded correction.  But this wasn't in the US nor was it a US airline, now was it!~


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8764577 said:
			
		

> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



People keep posting this old article.  I do wish they would TRY to keep up!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

namvet said:


> terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now



Terrorists are patient, think about the time span between the first bombing of the world trade center and 911.

Hehe, here is alan1's conspiracy number one.

All communication from the plane ended, transponders, emergency locator beacon, radio.  While it is slightly possible that that could happen by accident, it is highly unlikely for all systems (and backup systems) to fail simultaneously.  That would indicate that there was intent.  If it was intentional, that would indicate hijacking.
Oh, and like I said, terrorists are patient.  If the intent was to hijack a plane for future terrorist activity, then the terrorists would remain quiet about it. 

So, continuing with the conspiracy theory, it was a hijacking for future use of the plane.  Perhaps that future use is to put a dirty nuke in it then fly to and crash it into a large metro area.  This is certainly not beyond the realm of a terrorist action.  Again, terrorists are patient, it could be 3 days or a year before they use the plane.

Then we have the passengers.  Terrorists wouldn't be concerned about the passengers.  If they took control of the cockpit, they could easily depressurize the planes cabin.  Those oxygen masks that drop would only supply oxygen for an hour at best.  Stay in the air longer than that, and all the passengers are either dead or passed out by the time they land at their destination.  They don't have to deal with fighting passengers after landing, just deal with removing the dead bodies.  

Cell phones of the passengers were still ringing after the plane vanished.  Some cell phone service will still present a "false" ring for a phone not on the grid, but many would go straight to voice-mail if the phone isn't connected.  Too many cell phones rang, indicating that said phones were not damaged in an explosion or at the bottom of the ocean.  It would take a while for terrorists to shut off all the cell phones.

Over 8 countries, over 40 ships, over 30 planes couldn't put Humpty Dumpty back together again, or find wreckage debris.  Yes, I know the search area is large, but how often has five days passed with no sign of debris or wreckage from a plane crash?  Rare indeed.

I posit that the plane was successfully hijacked, landed somewhere, the passengers killed and that it will reappear at some point in the future as a terrorist weapon.  That's my conspiracy.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...



They keep expanding the search area.  It would seem that they could calculate approximately how far the plane could have traveled in all directions in the time it had before it went missing and exhaust searches in that area before they go out farther.  Perhaps they have done that, but it seems the early part of the disappearance was more a question of 'which way did they go' rather than, 'where did they come to rest.'  I think it is clear at this point that the plane did come to rest somewhere, somehow.  I also can't accept that there would be no floating debris in the ocean or that satellite technology couldn't locate it, particularly since aircraft are equipped with flotation devices.  I have trouble even believing that satellite technology can't find a downed aircraft on land. Hell, they can read your house number from a satellite.  But they can't find a plane on the ground?  Go figure!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, all is revealed;
> ...



I think you're confusing the 777 with the 787. The 787 has had so many problems that it's called "The Flying Work Order". 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Contumacious (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...



That would make sense if it was a US airplane. But who did the Malaysians piss off?!?!?!

.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



I never said the future intent was against Malaysians.    Perhaps a Malaysian airplane was an easier target to acquire.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...




Ding ding ding! Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Everything within a six-seven hour flight time (fuel available on the plane) is a massive area to search.  New York to San Francisco is under seven hours of flight time, imagine trying to to search for a plane leaving New York for seven hours of flight time in all directions.  Granted, they do know the first hour of the flight direction, but the remaining possibilities are still huge.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > terrorists would claimed responsibly and made demands long before now
> ...



*I posit that the plane was successfully hijacked, landed somewhere, the passengers killed *

wrong order 

passengers killed 

plane stolen 

 landed somewhere 

not one person tried to call out from the plane


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Too many cell phones rang



And your evidence for this rather remarkable claim would be ... what?


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Did you miss this part of my post??



> Then we have the passengers. Terrorists wouldn't be concerned about the passengers. If they took control of the cockpit, they could easily depressurize the planes cabin. Those oxygen masks that drop would only supply oxygen for an hour at best. Stay in the air longer than that, and all the passengers are either dead or passed out by the time they land at their destination. They don't have to deal with fighting passengers after landing, just deal with removing the dead bodies.


The one sentence you put in bold wasn't a timeline, it was a conspiracy culmination.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

mamooth said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too many cell phones rang
> ...


Oh, I don't know, maybe a variety of various news sources, pick one that pleases you.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-airlines-370-passengers-cell-phones/6285325/

Missing Malaysia Airline passengers' phones still active? Relatives think so - The Source - Latest news and updates from Boston.com

Can Malaysia Airlines Passengers Hear Their Phones Ringing?

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Passengers' Mobile Phones Ring But Not Answered

Malaysia Airlines: Passengers' cellphones still ring, is China hiding the truth? - San Diego Top News | Examiner.com


----------



## namvet (Mar 12, 2014)

depotoo said:


> Missing Malaysian Plane: Search Team Find What They Believe Is Part Of Plane Door And Tail (PHOTO) - The Trent  that looks like the picture they thought was the door and wasn't, scroll down at link to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was taken by the Chinese back on the 9th. why the long wait??


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



That's not an answer. That's an evasion. You need to define what "too many" is, and explain how you arrived at such a number, based on knowledge of how cell phones work.

For example, based on my sample size of one, the percentage of cell phone numbers that will return a ring to a caller if the phone is suddenly destroyed is ... 100%. Hence, having many of the 200 or so numbers from the cell phones on board display such behavior is exactly what would be expected if the plane went into the ocean.

But then again, maybe a giant 777 is being hidden in an area with great cellphone reception by terrorist masterminds who aren't smart enough to shut off the cellphones that could track them.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

mamooth said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Thank you for moving the goalposts based upon your sample size of one.
Carry on.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

That sample size of one is notably larger than the sample size of any of the conspiracy theorists.

And speaking of moving goalposts, you might want to set your goalposts down for the first time by defining for us what criteria you used to conclude "too many" callers were getting rings back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



if you are stealing an airplane why go through all that mess 

introduce kolokol-1 (any number of former Soviet states would have it) 

into the planes atmosphere  any problems with passengers 

or pilots is almost instantly resolved certainly before anyone realizes it 

then the plane is free for the taking


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

mamooth said:


> That sample size of one is notably larger than the sample size of any of the conspiracy theorists.
> 
> And speaking of moving goalposts, you might want to set your goalposts down for the first time by defining for us what criteria you used to conclude "too many" callers were getting rings back.



Haha, I explicitly stated that what I posted was conspiracy, not fact nor proof, nor even that I believed it.  You are the fool wanting me to prove that what I already stated as a conspiracy is some how factual in my mind.  Do you really want to travel that path?  Had I claimed it to be something other than a conspiracy, you might have a point.  I didn't do that.  Your attempt to steer it in that direction isn't wise.  Which would explain why I called you a fool.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Good point, maybe they introduced kolokol-1.  Excellent conspiracy conjecture.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



it would explain why none of the passengers called out from the plane


----------



## mamooth (Mar 12, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Haha, I explicitly stated that what I posted was conspiracy, not fact nor proof, nor even that I believed it.



It's too late to be switching to the "But I was just joking!" defense at this point.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 13, 2014)

It seem they searched the China site and there is no place wreckage and the US investigators believe the plane flew for at least 4 hours after it was reported missing. 


*No wreckage found at site provided by China images *

12:17 a.m. CDT, March 13, 2014



> KUALA   KUALA LUMPUR/PHU QUOC, Vietnam - Search planes found no sign on Thursday of a missing Malaysia Airlines aircraft in an area where satellite images had shown debris, taking the as-yet fruitless hunt into the sixth day.
> 
> *Adding to the deepening mystery surrounding the fate of the plane and 239 people on board, the Wall Street Journal reported on Thursday that U.S. investigators suspect the aircraft flew for about four hours after reaching its last confirmed location under conditions that remain murky.*



No sign of plane where satellite images showed debris - chicagotribune.com


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > It is one of the safest planes....but even the safest plane can have a hiccup.  If they have been having problems all along, I sure would like to see some links....
> ...




They started flying 777's in 2004...

Boeing: Boeing Longer-Range 777s: Flying Farther and Increasing the Value of the 777 Family


And, I've only heard of one crashing....and nobody was killed.  So, if there was a fatal flaw, it sure hadn't shown up in 10 years?  Not sure you can say they've had problems all along.

Has a Boeing 777 crashed?
In: Boeing	 [Edit categories]
Answer:
Yes - A British Airways 777-200ER from Beijing crashed landed on approach to London's Heathrow airport, stopping just short of the runway. There were no fatalities. 

*This said, it is generally regarded as one of the safest and most reliable planes flying today. Several incidents have occurred on 777s with RR Trent 800 engines, where the heat exchanger got clogged with ice, and the engines momentarily shut down. The previously mentioned incident at Heathrow is the only example of a 777 fuselage being too damaged to be repaired and being discarded. *

*To put it into perspective, over 1000 777's have been delivered to airlines by Boeing. Of the very few recorded incidents relating to the aircraft, no passenger or crew has ever died. A maintenance worker once died in a fire from one of the B777 engines, but that was unrelated to the quality of the aircraft.*
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Has_a_Boeing_777_crashed


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 13, 2014)

The missing plane is most likely in a situation like this.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The missing plane is most likely in a situation like this.



Yes, your link has disappeared without trace as well.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 13, 2014)

Who was saying they thought the plane may have been diverted and then landed to be used for other  purposes? This thread has become so long i can't recall. Maybe   [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]?


Here is a report released today which state US investigators have started to believe that possibility.




> U.S. investigators suspect that Malaysia Airlines 3786.KU -4.08%  Flight 370 stayed in the air for about four hours past the time it reached its last confirmed location, according to two people familiar with the details, raising the possibility that the plane could have flown on for hundreds of additional miles under conditions that remain murky.
> 
> 
> *U.S. counterterrorism officials are pursuing the possibility that a pilot or someone else on board the plane may have diverted it toward an undisclosed location after intentionally turning off the jetliner's transponders to avoid radar detection, according to one person tracking the probe.
> ...





U.S. Investigators Suspect Missing Malaysia Airplane Flew On for Hours - WSJ.com


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > That sample size of one is notably larger than the sample size of any of the conspiracy theorists.
> ...




dont worry alan calls anyone who bests him a fool...or anyone who remembers his past deeds etc and so forth....


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 13, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8766040 said:
			
		

> Who was saying they thought the plane may have been diverted and then landed to be used for other  purposes? This thread has become so long i can't recall. Maybe   [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]?
> 
> 
> Here is a report released today which state US investigators have started to believe that possibility.
> ...



Malaysian authorities just said the Rolls Royce story of 4 hours is not correct and that the satellite images were released by mistake.

WTF?

-Geaux


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2014)

good gosh.....cbs is working capt scully to death on this issue...he is taking about a night landing on the ocean


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2014)

it has taken years for planes to be found before

Recovering plane wreckage from water an arduous task


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 13, 2014)

E.T. took the plane.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 13, 2014)

The keystone cops must be running the show over there. What a 3-ring circus

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8766040 said:
			
		

> Who was saying they thought the plane may have been diverted and then landed to be used for other  purposes? This thread has become so long i can't recall. Maybe   [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]?
> 
> 
> Here is a report released today which state US investigators have started to believe that possibility.
> ...



Was missing jet HIJACKED? US officials fear MH370 was captured and flown to mystery location after debris seen at sea is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR HOURS after vanishing
US investigators examining whether flight was taken to another location
Officials suspect data from engines suggests plane flew total of five hours
Counter-terrorism officials concerned pilot or someone else turned off  transponders
Four more hours of flight time would allow the plane to fly 2,200 nautical miles
That would put Pakistan and the Arabian Sea within reach 
Malaysia Airlines previously said the Rolls-Royce Trent engines stopped transmitting monitoring signals when contact with the plane was lost
On Wednesday the Chinese government satellite imagery was released which showed the 'suspected crash site' of Malaysian Airlines Flight 370
Blurry images appeared to show three large pieces of debris - the largest of which is 78-feet by 72-feet
Vietnamese and Malaysian aviation chiefs ruled this out and said no plane debris was found at spot shown by China's satellite images


Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online


----------



## Indofred (Mar 13, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8766040 said:
			
		

> > the possibility that a pilot or someone else on board the plane may have diverted it toward an undisclosed location after intentionally turning off the jetliner's transponders to avoid radar detection, according to one person tracking the probe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Mar 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> The keystone cops must be running the show over there. What a 3-ring circus
> 
> -Geaux



Please pop over and lend your expert hand.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2014)

there is a guy who made this report 

he was working an oil rig off the coast of one of the two Vietnams 

---------------------
Gentlemen. I believe I saw the Malaysian Airlines flight come down. The timing is right.

I tried to contact Malaysian and Vietnamese officials days ago. But I do not know if the message has been received.

I am on the oil ring Songa-Mercur off the coast of Vung Tau.

&#8216;The surface location of the observation is

Lat 08 deg 22&#8242; 30.20&#8243; N
Long 108 deg 42 &#8216; 22.26&#8243; E

I observed (the plane?) burning at high altitude at a compass bearing of 265 to 275.    It is very difficult to judge the distance but I would say 50 to 70 kms along the compass bearing 260-277.

While I observed (the plane) it appeared to be in one piece.

The sea surface current at our location is 2-2.3 knots in the direction of 225-230.

The wind direction has been E-ENE averaging 15-20 knots.

From when I first saw the burning (plane?) until the flames went out (at high altitude) was 10-15 seconds. There was no lateral movement so it was either coming toward our position, stationary (falling) or going away. The general position of the observation was perpendicular / south west of the normal flight paths.

(We see the con trails every day) and at a lower altitude than the normal flight paths or on the compass bearing 265 to 275 intersecting the normal flight paths at normal altitude but further away.

Good Luck

https://twitter.com/BobWoodruff/status/443713159732289536


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...


]]

Nope, it was the 777.  

US regulators warned of problems on Boeing 777s

I remember it well.  That was in my extreme fear of flying days, and someone else booked the flights.  I had no choice but to take the domestic flights they booked for me.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Ding ding ding!  But remember there have been terrorist attacks all over the world.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



But was the plane in the air long enough to have gone that far?  That is my point.  How long the plane traveled is still up for grabs.  It seems they started too big if they originally thought it had not gone far.

Malaysia Airlines flight: new theory emerges on how long plane kept flying | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone thought to check passengers' cellphone records? Can't they Ping those to see where they are if not destroyed?

Googling to see if anyone else had this bright idea, seems they did:

Family members of Flight 370 passengers able to ring relatives' cellphones


----------



## namvet (Mar 13, 2014)

sometimes you stand so close to a problem you'll never see the answer. if they share info and stand back and look at the big picture the damned thing might well be right there in front of em. just sayin'


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 13, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> E.T. took the plane.






That was my thought. . . .


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anyone thought to check passengers' cellphone records? Can't they Ping those to see where they are if not destroyed?
> 
> Googling to see if anyone else had this bright idea, seems they did:
> 
> Family members of Flight 370 passengers able to ring relatives' cellphones



There are no towers in the ocean.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anyone thought to check passengers' cellphone records? Can't they Ping those to see where they are if not destroyed?
> 
> Googling to see if anyone else had this bright idea, seems they did:
> 
> Family members of Flight 370 passengers able to ring relatives' cellphones



Let's make the NSA do something useful for a change and figure out where these cellphones are. They CAN do that afterall.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 13, 2014)

This is the best article on the web reporting on that theory.  These are some interesting and startling points to consider.  One must have an open mind to read it though.

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Alien Abduction Theory buzzing on Social Media
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370-alien-abduction-discussed-social-media-conspiracy-1439711



> Meanwhile, a bizarre theory on the outer space and mid-air alien abduct angle to the lost Boing 777 too has surfaced online.
> 
> The flight MH370 was flying at more than 35,000 ft when it disappeared in good weather condition fuelling the weird theory of an alien attack and abduction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thought to check passengers' cellphone records? Can't they Ping those to see where they are if not destroyed?
> ...



They are all down by now.  What don't you get about that?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 13, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> This is the best article on the web reporting on that theory.  These are some interesting and startling points to consider.  One must have an open mind to read it though.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Alien Abduction Theory buzzing on Social Media
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370-alien-abduction-discussed-social-media-conspiracy-1439711
> ...



Uh ya. Because that's more likely than it crashing into the ocean.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Sorry did you say something? Your tits make it hard to hear anything you may have said. Maybe put the 'girls' away if you wanna be taken seriously.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Leave the girls out of this. Lol


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thought to check passengers' cellphone records? Can't they Ping those to see where they are if not destroyed?
> ...



Cellphones are unlikely to help you.

Why passenger cellphones can't help locate missing Malaysian air jet | Fox News


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best article on the web reporting on that theory.  These are some interesting and startling points to consider.  One must have an open mind to read it though.
> ...



Current theory is it flew 4 to 5 hours before crashing into the Indian Ocean:

US Officials Have 'Indication' Malaysia Airline Crashed into Indian Ocean - ABC News

Then I would like to know why the Pilot didn't mayday for help.  Otherwise it is this scenario:

US investigators reportedly believe missing Malaysia Airlines jet flew for hours after losing contact | Fox News

They need to find that plane.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's odd, the article linked says:

Washington (AFP) - *Months before Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 mysteriously vanished, US regulators warned of a "cracking and corrosion" problem on Boeing 777s* that could lead to a mid-air breakup and drastic drop in cabin pressure.

It wasn't that long ago they said that....


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I agree, but they will call this search off pretty soon.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The operative words in your post are *US regulators.*  Airlines in the US may have taken action.  But this was not a US airline, there is no indication that it was under US regs, and the flight did not originate or crash in the US.  Try to get Siri to recalculate so you can make an intelligent post.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 13, 2014)

Things just aren't adding up.  

The Wall Street Journal quoted the 777 engine manufacturer, Rolls-Royce, as saying the engines transmit data to them while in flight, and that the two engines on this one did so for about 4 hours after the transponder was either turned off or malfunctioned.  You gotta assume R-R knows what they're talking about, and I've not heard any other airlines with 777s with R-R engines disputing their claim, which they surely would.  

Article also said the data R-R received is being analyzed to determine the planes flight path after the transponder turned off.  So, presumably a follow-up report will be forthcoming.   

Did the WSJ reporter get it wrong interviewing R-R?  Possible, but by now you'd have to assume they would have come clean and admit their mistake, given the implications such an allegation implies.

Meanwhile, some Malaysian official claimed the report of 4 hours of additional flight data from the engines isn't true?  Puts that ball squarely in R-R's court, and I can't imagine they'd be very happy being accused of lying about it on the international stage.  And it should be simple enough for them to prove if it's true.   

Let's say the engines did continue to run, meaning the plane continued to fly.  Terrorism?  Maybe.  Or maybe not.  Recall the crash landing of a US carrier in Iowa several years ago.  Some sort of explosion took out all that plane's hydrolic systems, leaving the pilots without rudder or aileron controls and thus unable to steer the aircraft.  The only way they could make the plane turn was by increasing power in one engine and decreasing it in the other one.  And they were at least able to crashland it finally, albeit with lots of loss of life but lots of survivors too. 

Could something similar have happened to flight 370?  Perhaps something catastrophic happed that knocked out the transponder and radio communications and some flight controls, leaving the pilots struggling to keep it in the air and control its direction until it eventually crashed into the sea, hundreds or thousands of miles from where anyone expected it to be.  

Well it's got my interest and I look forward to hearing further developments.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

blastoff said:


> Things just aren't adding up.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal quoted the 777 engine manufacturer, Rolls-Royce, as saying the engines transmit data to them while in flight, and that the two engines on this one did so for about 4 hours after the transponder was either turned off or malfunctioned.  You gotta assume R-R knows what they're talking about, and I've not heard any other airlines with 777s with R-R engines disputing their claim, which they surely would.
> 
> ...





> Hishamuddin also dismissed a report by the Wall Street Journal that signals sent by the plane's Rolls Royce engine indicated the plane kept flying for up to five hours. He didn't dispute the plane could have kept flying, but said Rolls Royce did not receive any signals from the engine after it vanished from radar.



US Officials Have 'Indication' Malaysia Airline Crashed into Indian Ocean - ABC News

You be the judge.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 13, 2014)

Families of those on the plane say the phones still ring.  They didn't run out of power.  Someone has to be charging them, but to what end?


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Families of those on the plane say the phones still ring.  They didn't run out of power.  Someone has to be charging them, but to what end?



Why passenger cellphones can't help locate missing Malaysian air jet | Fox News


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> CaféAuLait;8766040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it, honestly. Shortly after I post that I saw what you posted above. And now this brand new story, which says the exact opposite. I'm coming to the conclusion the news ( as it does a lot) is reaching for any story it can print. 

Its hard to find any real information anywhere. Like they are flip-flopping. 


*Malaysia widens search for missing plane again: "We can't rule anything out"*




> Last Updated Mar 13, 2014 3:25 PM EDT
> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia -- Malaysian authorities expanded their search for the missing jetliner westward toward India on Thursday, saying it may have flown for several hours after its last contact with the ground.
> 
> CBS News correspondent Bob Orr reports that there are technical indicators suggesting the plane continued to fly for an unspecified period of time after civilian air traffic controllers lost radar contact with the jet. Sources say the Boeing 777 continued to attempt to transmit routine data about the plane's engines and performance to satellites. Malaysian authorities and Boeing apparently did not downlink the data, so details from plane's transmissions are not known.
> ...




Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Authorities widen search for missing plane yet again - CBS News


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Things just aren't adding up.
> ...



Then that is where the search should be.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8768539 said:
			
		

> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8766040 said:
> ...



I think the media, as per usual, are becoming part of the story, and that is regrettable when you consider the families who are sitting out there with their lives in a holding pattern waiting for this to be resolved.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best article on the web reporting on that theory.  These are some interesting and startling points to consider.  One must have an open mind to read it though.
> ...



Sure it is, except for when you look at THE FACTS.
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304914904579434653903086282


> But the huge uncertainty about where the plane was headed, and why it apparently continued flying so long without working transponders, has raised theories among investigators that the aircraft may have been commandeered for a reason that appears unclear to U.S. authorities. Some of those theories have been laid out to national security officials and senior personnel from various U.S. agencies, according to one person familiar with the matter.



The fact is, the plane continued to be tracked, in the air, long after communication was lost.  If it was going down or out of control, this fact is inconsistent with it being "likely to have crashed in the ocean." 

If one makes the assumption that the people who are in control of information are going to release to the population of the earth everything they know, I suppose it is more likely the plane crashed in the ocean.  But those of us who are not naive about those who are the political, intelligence, economic, social, military, cultural, and media elite, have no illusions about the circles in which they operate, and the manner in how they operate.

Now, I am all in favor of continuing the search.  Where this plane disappeared at does not fit the pattern of being a well known location of one of the vertices that is a site where planes and ships disappear at.  I agree, there is probably a more reasonable explanation.  However, once all other avenues have been exhausted, why not consider the improbable?


----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2014)

namvet said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Missing Malaysian Plane: Search Team Find What They Believe Is Part Of Plane Door And Tail (PHOTO) - The Trent  that looks like the picture they thought was the door and wasn't, scroll down at link to see it
> ...





China might have been reluctant to release the images earlier because "they may not want to reveal what kind of satellite capabilities the have".


Into the 5th day and we know as much as day one. In other words, we know shit.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





> U.S. officials have an "indication" the missing Malaysia Airlines jetliner may have crashed in the Indian Ocean and is moving the USS Kidd to the area to begin searching.
> 
> It's not clear what the indication was, but senior administration officials told ABC News the missing Malaysian flight continued to "ping" a satellite on an hourly basis after it lost contact with radar. The Boeing 777 jetliners are equipped with what is called the Airplane Health Management system in which they ping a satellite every hour. The number of pings would indicate how long the plane stayed aloft.
> 
> ...



Malaysia Airliner Kept 'Pinging,' May Have Crashed in Indian Ocean - ABC News

They knew all the time where that plane was.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> CaféAuLait;8768539 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you are one hundred percent right. I can't even imagine what the families are going through hearing this and perhaps getting hopeful. I know I do each time I see something which makes me feel they might have a chance and I don't have any  relatives on that plane.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



According to the maker of the engine it was tracked after communication was lost, but if I recall correctly, they backed down on that claim.


----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2014)

Everything they say ...they say its wrong. They know S***


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 13, 2014)

They flew through a rip in the space/time fabric, or else they were abducted by aliens.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 13, 2014)

Believe it or not, there are conspiracy idiots on another forum saying the plane was hijacked by the New World Order, and they crashed it into the sea at free fall speed using thermite.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Try to remember what you are arguing....you made a claim that the 777 had problems from the beginning..which has nothing to do with the recent warning from "US regulators."  I know you are trying to sound informed and intelligent, referring to your own personal experiences, as if you were the EOE....(expert on everything) but, you made an unfounded comment (that the 777 had problems all along) and are now having trouble defending it, so you are now deflecting, and claiming the Malaysian plane was not under US regulators, which, if you read my post, I didn't claim that ...my only reference to the regulators was the fact that *the warnings were recent,* and *not back when the aircraft was first introduced as you are trying to allege.*

And, FYI,  *the operative word is actually Boeing*....Boeing being an American Company.....and as such being responsible for the airworthiness of their aircraft.  And, for you to think that US regulators would only be concerned with those Boeing 777's flying in the US or for the US, just shows how truly ignorant you really are.

But to get back to your inane statement....the Boeing 777 did not have problems all along as you have claimed, so maybe you need to rethink your comments before making them, you're not the expert that you think you are.

*AIRLINE INDUSTRY INFORMATION-(C)1997-2004 M2 COMMUNICATIONS LTD  

US and European regulators have reportedly given aircraft manufacturer Boeing's 777-300ER aircraft certification to carry passengers to destinations worldwide. 

The US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) have reportedly formally recognised that the 777-300ER passed all testing and safety requirements during an 11-month flight test programme.*"]AIRLINE INDUSTRY INFORMATION-(C)1997-2004 M2 COMMUNICATIONS LTD
US and European regulators certify Boeing 777-300ER aircraft. - Free Online Library


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/boeing-777-*popular-safest-jets-*22829810


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's something recent:

Malaysia Airliner Communications Shut Down Separately: US Officials Say - Yahoo

_The data reporting system, they believe, was shut down at 1:07 a.m. The transponder -- which transmits location and altitude -- shut down at 1:21 a.m. 

This indicates it may well have been a deliberate act, ABC News aviation consultant John Nance said. 

U.S. investigators told ABC News that the two modes of communication were "systematically shut down." 

That means the U.S. team "is convinced that there was manual intervention," a source said, which means it was likely not an accident or catastrophic malfunction that took the plane out of the sky._


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Here's something recent:
> 
> Malaysia Airliner Communications Shut Down Separately: US Officials Say - Yahoo
> 
> ...



Wow.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Actually, yes, they did and I have posted the link.  Clearly you choose to remain ignorant.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian



> *It was discovered that more than 500 Boeing 777s, flown by airlines around the world, had been operating for more than seven years with the error that could cause the autopilot malfunction.*
> 
> US regulator the Federal Aviation Authority was concerned enough about the incident to issue an "airworthiness directive" for the inspection of all aircraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## namvet (Mar 13, 2014)

even though the transponder was off and they lost contact another automated system called ping continued to send data 


U.S. officials have an "indication" the missing Malaysia Airlines jetliner may have crashed in the Indian Ocean and is moving the USS Kidd to the area to begin searching.

It's not clear what the indication was, but senior administration officials told ABC News the missing Malaysian flight *continued to "ping" a satellite on an hourly basis after it lost contact with radar. The Boeing 777 jetliners are equipped with what is called the Airplane Health Management system in which they ping a satellite every hour. The number of pings would indicate how long the plane stayed aloft.*

It's not clear, however, whether the satellite pings also indicate the plane's location.

The new information has greatly expanded the search area and it will take another 24 hours to move the USS Kidd into position, a senior Pentagon official told ABC News.

the satellite relays data to engineers. engine fucntion, rate of fuel and oil consumption and all systems on board. do they still have the data?? who knows

link


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Here's something recent:
> 
> Malaysia Airliner Communications Shut Down Separately: US Officials Say - Yahoo
> 
> ...



with  fire or smoke in the cabin 

a top  priority of the pilot is to turn off as many electronic components as possible

if the smoke returns more electronic components get turned off 

that could explain the difference in time 

however it is odd that between the first and second shut  down 

that the pilot did not squawk 7700  maybe that system was gone already 

there is an interesting report made by a guy working an oil rig off the coast of Vietnam 

he said he saw a plane on fire around that time on about a 270 heading 
----------------------------------------
Gentlemen. I believe I saw the Malaysian Airlines flight come down. The timing is right.

I tried to contact Malaysian and Vietnamese officials days ago. But I do not know if the message has been received.

I am on the oil ring Songa-Mercur off the coast of Vung Tau.

&#8216;The surface location of the observation is

Lat 08 deg 22&#8242; 30.20&#8243; N
Long 108 deg 42 &#8216; 22.26&#8243; E

I observed (the plane?) burning at high altitude at a compass bearing of 265 to 275.    It is very difficult to judge the distance but I would say 50 to 70 kms along the compass bearing 260-277.

https://twitter.com/BobWoodruff/status/443713159732289536


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah, your link doesn't have the article you quoted.....but it did have this...which again dismisses your earlier claim.....guess you're the one that insists on remaining ignorant.

*While aviation experts described both Malaysia Airlines and the Boeing 777 as having a solid safety record, an incident on a flight between Perth and Kuala Lumpur led to a safety alert being issued for 777s worldwide.*


----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2014)

in their desperation they are sending NASA now, to help in the search...but don't hold your breath.

NASA helping in search for missing Malaysian plane - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 13, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something recent:
> ...



What other purpose would there to be to turn off the systems if the goal was suicide?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I quoted it because I knew you wouldn't have sense enough to us the link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=NmbloQ7DpGFqU_CUSntBog&bvm=bv.62922401,d.eW0


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

When they have found black boxes on jetliners of ages past, the voices of the passengers screaming could be heard.  I doubt that is the case these days the way they lock down the cockpit and pilots.  

I am leaning toward a fire and a crash scenario, or a ditch it in the ocean but with no communication scenario.  Those people are all dead, IMO.  I just wish the media would stop all the speculation.  The search is not going to go on forever, and they keep adding to the frenzy of questions that people will never have answered.


----------



## bianco (Mar 13, 2014)

The pilot/s were smoking in the cockpit when they were entertaining those girls.
Maybe the smoking pilots started a fire...they could've had the plane on auto pilot and dozed off.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

bianco said:


> The pilot/s were smoking in the cockpit when they were entertaining those girls.
> Maybe the smoking pilots started a fire...they could've had the plane on auto pilot and dozed off.



This flight?

People used to smoke on planes all the time and never set one on fire.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



*What other purpose would there to be to turn off the systems if the goal was suicide?*

not sure what you are asking


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 13, 2014)

Soo...the plane was actively pinging satellites or transmitting engine data for four hours after the radar transponders went silent.

U.S. Investigators Suspect Missing Malaysia Airlines Plane Flew On for Hours - WSJ.com

Those systems are automatic. They are independent of cockpit control.

It kind of narrows the possibilities. Cockpit navigation and communications equipment malfunction, or deliberate hijacking by someone on the plane. 

(Ok, the CIA might have hacked into the planes flight control system and diverted it to a black ops base, but really?)


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2014)

namvet said:


> even though the transponder was off and they lost contact another automated system called ping continued to send data
> 
> 
> U.S. officials have an "indication" the missing Malaysia Airlines jetliner may have crashed in the Indian Ocean and is moving the USS Kidd to the area to begin searching.
> ...



From what I just heard there were 3 tracking devices on that plane and they were manually turned off at different times. So catastrophic event not in the picture.  Also they think the plane turned around, but the real whammy is that family members have been calling cell phones and stated they're still ringing, which would indicate they're not in water. Just off of the logic map here, I feel so bad for the families, none of it makes any sense. How does a commercial airliner just disappear?


----------



## Politico (Mar 14, 2014)

Just heard? You're about 20 pages late to the I just heard party.

And the clueless conjecture goes on lol.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Stolen passports were used to board that plane.   It is starting to smell like terrorism.
> 
> Stolen European passports on missing plane



My first question would be are either of the pilots Muslim and go from there.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2014)

From Captain Hindsight: make future aircraft unable to turn-off their transponders.


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > an airline expert im not. but why in the hell do they have transponders in the cockpit??? its the first thing hijackers  switch off. seems to me it should be moved to some place inaccessible like back where the black box's are.
> ...



but you and anyone here can just walk in and shut it off. hello ??


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2014)

Seems impossible even with its transponders off an aircraft couldn't be tracked. May not have ID and altitude anymore among a sea of other radar returns, but can't those radars filter out the known aircraft leacing only unknown returns? Can't be that many on the very day it vanished.


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Seems impossible even with its transponders off an aircraft couldn't be tracked. May not have ID and altitude anymore among a sea of other radar returns, but can't those radars filter out the known aircraft leacing only unknown returns? Can't be that many on the very day it vanished.



agreed. but its not there. totally dependent on the transponder. to me the most dangerous piece of equipment on board. if it remained on we know where this flight went to. and the technology is there to fix it. otherwise stand by for more repeat disasters and more dead passengers


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

oreo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > even though the transponder was off and they lost contact another automated system called ping continued to send data
> ...



We have already addressed the cell  phone issue.  It is patently stupid to say they are 'still ringing' after this long of a time.  Cells run down just from the power it takes to run them.  They would have been off days ago.  But, golly gee, we know they ALL had their chargers on board and they ALL have been allowed to charge them, but they aren't allowed to answer them.  Drop the cell phone issue.  That is stupid.  We've already established that.   Plane at bottom of ocean.  All passengers dead.  But cell phones ring.  Stupid.  Move on.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

namvet said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Not sure your garden variety terrorist could do that.  The 9-11 terrorists took flying lessons and could drive a plane around the sky, but the weren't trained to fly jets.  I don't think an islamic terrorist would have a clue about that.



> happened to radar?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Seems impossible even with its transponders off an aircraft couldn't be tracked. May not have ID and altitude anymore among a sea of other radar returns, but can't those radars filter out the known aircraft leacing only unknown returns? Can't be that many on the very day it vanished.



I don't see how a plane 4 hours out into the ocean could be 'tracked.'  I've flown over the Atlantic, the Pacific, and the Mediterranean.  I've never seen a tower or doppler in the middle of them.


Radar only extends so far. Most of us landlubbers understand that air traffic controllers typically use radar to monitor a flight's progress. That's all very well over land. But radar also has a limited range, and you can't put a radar station in the middle of the ocean. So pilots often have to stay in contact through other means, such as periodic radio check-ins. In between check-ins, the controller has only a general idea of where a plane is and where it's headed.
[/quote]

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...very-move-how-can-an-entire-plane-go-missing/


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Muhammed Atta and Hani Hanjour both had commercial pilots licenses. Hanjour almost got hired by Emerites Airline when he went to Jeddah in 2000.



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 14, 2014)

Muhammad Atta did not have a license.  He was still in flight school when he flew a plane into the WTC.   In fact, six months after the event, Atta was sent a letter approving his request for grant money to continue in school.  We paid for the training he got.  

The Malaysian authorities knew almost immediately that the plane went off course and waited 90 hours before telling anyone.   No one finds that rather odd?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Muhammad Atta did not have a license.  He was still in flight school when he flew a plane into the WTC.   In fact, six months after the event, Atta was sent a letter approving his request for grant money to continue in school.  We paid for the training he got.
> 
> The Malaysian authorities knew almost immediately that the plane went off course and waited 90 hours before telling anyone.   No one finds that rather odd?



Here's Atta's TAC. The third area clearly reads "Commercial Pilot"








Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammad Atta did not have a license.  He was still in flight school when he flew a plane into the WTC.   In fact, six months after the event, Atta was sent a letter approving his request for grant money to continue in school.  We paid for the training he got.
> ...




Says he only had 'private pilot privileges'.  Not commercial.  Big difference.  My brother and nephew both have small planes.  No comparison.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Yeah, it _says_ commercial in the title, but read below that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It is a commercial license. The 4 categories are ratings he achieved newest to oldest. The last rating he got was MultiEngine Land. That would qualify him to fly jets, but not over water. 




Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> From Captain Hindsight: make future aircraft unable to turn-off their transponders.



No.  They just need Low jack and the Club.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That is right.  You start out with a private pilot's license and upgrade from there.  You add words to your license like Instrument Rating and then you go from single engine to multi-engine aircraft.  Each time you step up you need to have a certain number of hours to complete your rating unless you have a flight school that will let you train on a different kind of aircraft from the beginning and will lend you their plane.  That is like being lent a lot of money.

Instrument rating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

tracking was done by satellite....i am too confused by speculation overload at this point


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 14, 2014)

This may be a record for a missing plane.  The confusion and speculation is at a fever pitch.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Technically, an alien abduction is a hijacking.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

hardly a record for a missing plane...i think that is more like two years


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

my bad...seems some are still missing

Nine aviation mysteries highlight long history of plane disappearances - CNN.com


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 14, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> This may be a record for a missing plane.  The confusion and speculation is at a fever pitch.



Over a billion hits on google searching for 'flight 370'

The latest,

Radar suggests Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 diverted towards Andaman Islands as U.S. official says 'act of piracy' a possibility and plane may have LANDED safely - NY Daily News

" Radar suggests Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 diverted towards Andaman Islands as U.S. official says 'act of piracy' a possibility and plane may have LANDED safely"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a record for a missing plane.  The confusion and speculation is at a fever pitch.
> ...



Gee really? Lol

I said that THE DAY AFTER it vanished. 

More proof how inept government is.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...












Heh...So where did it go?

I am thinking Eastern China in the Uyghur province, or fish food.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I need a big hat like that to help contain my brilliance


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 14, 2014)

You're gonna see the end of this on the "Airplane Repo" TV series.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You keep missing the point, which doesn't surprise me.....but still, your "quote" says they've known of the autopilot  error for 7 years....but there were no reported crashes in those years...so, apparently it wasn't as you tried to imply - "they've had problems all along" - and even this Malaysian plane, it hasn't been determined that it was a malfunction with the aircraft, but rather foul play is suspected.  So, no matter how many times you try to defend your original position, you fail, because the aircraft has been proclaimed as one of the safest.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And even that just temporary.  I was wrong though.  I thought he had been approved for a grant.  Not true.   His student visa was extended so he could attend flight school.

CNN.com - Six months after Sept. 11, hijackers' visa approval letters received - March 13, 2002


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Interesting.  I recall distinctly CNN saying that the 9-11 terrorists had a few flying lessons and could 'drive the plane around in the sky,' and that was all he could do.  The media would NEVER lie to us would they.  That little tidbit brought the feds down on that little air school.  It is interesting to note that one or all had a TN driver's license.


----------



## Politico (Mar 14, 2014)

You guys are like comedy gold. Never saw so much clueless in one place.

Go west young man lol.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Where did I say there had been crashes?  Post up please.  I'm waiting.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

They had enough fuel to get to Pakistan.


btw....Can you land a 777 on three aircraft carriers all lined up?


----------



## Politico (Mar 14, 2014)

That cannot possibly be a serious question.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> They had enough fuel to get to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> btw....Can you land a 777 on three aircraft carriers all lined up?



While I was in Gulf Shores, I went to the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola.   You should see the exhibit and movie they show about the difficulty of landing even a small plane on a carrier.  They fished out several of them that went into the drink in lake Michigan where they trained the pilots to land on a carrier.  It is like trying to land a plane on a dime.  The planes AND the carriers are equipped with things that will stop them almost as soon as they hit the deck.  Not only would a commercial pilot not be able to do this, there would be space between 3 ships.  I've spent enough time boating on the lake to know how difficult it is just to step from an anchored boat up onto the dock without the boat slipping out from under you and making you do the splits then fall in the water.  It could not be done.  

The entire concept is ridiculous.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Politico said:


> That cannot possibly be a serious question.



James Doolittle did the impossible. So there is precedence.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Seems impossible even with its transponders off an aircraft couldn't be tracked. May not have ID and altitude anymore among a sea of other radar returns, but can't those radars filter out the known aircraft leacing only unknown returns? Can't be that many on the very day it vanished.
> ...


Because in spite of the two crucial tracking devices being inoperative, the plane was still sending signals via satellite.

Despite these two crucial tracking devices being inoperative,* the plane still sent signals to a satellite after the aircraft went missing in the form of 'pings' *- rather like a cellphone does, even if it is not switched on.
The Wall Street Journal reported that *the 'pings' sent from missing flight 370 provided the plane's location, speed and altitude for at least five hours after it vanished from radar.*
*The final message was sent to satellites -* operated by British telecommunications company Immarsat - over water at what officials say was a normal cruising altitude, believed to be 35,000.
US officials declined to reveal the location of the last ever transmission sent by flight 370 and admitted they do not know why they stopped.
However, the U.S. is currently moving surveillance planes to an area of the Indian Ocean 1,000 miles or more west of Malaysian capital Kuala Lumpur.


Read more: Officials 'convinced' 2 communications systems on missing Malaysia plane were deliberately shut off |  





> Radar only extends so far. Most of us landlubbers understand that air traffic controllers typically use radar to monitor a flight's progress. That's all very well over land. But radar also has a limited range, and you can't put a radar station in the middle of the ocean. So pilots often have to stay in contact through other means, such as periodic radio check-ins. In between check-ins, the controller has only a general idea of where a plane is and where it's headed.


Technology tracks our every move. How can an entire plane go missing?

The fact that the transponders were turned off is why there is reason to believe that there was intentional interference.  Even though the main means of tracking the plane were turned off, the satellite pings indicate that the plane was still flying for some time.  So, it's not cut and dried that the plane crashed and is at the bottom of the sea....we still don't know, all is just speculation.

On 9/11, those hijackers turned off all the transponders, and [controllers] could still somewhat follow those airplanes, so there was some primary capability in the system, Wallace said.

The Malaysian military said that after Flight 370s transponder stopped transmitting, an unidentified airplane was detected at an altitude used only by airliners and military jets.

That would not happen at high altitude unless it was military, Wallace said. There wouldnt be any legal civilian operation without a transponder.
Radar track showing shift in Malaysia Airlines flight is questioned - The Washington Post


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Landing a 777 on lined up aircraft carriers could work, if there were enough cable snags.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Then you should get off your butt, take their hands, and lead them to the plane.  Oh wait, you don't know where it is!  Silly me.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



What?  Did you actually say the 9/11 terrorist couldn't fly jets?  Your comments keep getting dumber by the minute.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And neither do you, but you are trying to act as an expert, putting others down, when your comments keep getting dumber by the minute...  Yep.....silly you...


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I am not pretending that I know where they are.  I do know there have been problems with the 777 from the very start, which I have posted and documented.  But you do not wish to accept that, so keep on trolling.


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > That cannot possibly be a serious question.
> ...



gee we didn't know ragheads owned a birds farm


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Landing a 777 on lined up aircraft carriers could work, if there were enough cable snags.


a
anyone have a sedative ???


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

now they are saying  the chinese had an 'event in the water'.....90 minutes after the plane disappeared


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a record for a missing plane.  The confusion and speculation is at a fever pitch.
> ...



Five things to know about India's Andaman Islands

link


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2014)

namvet said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Landing a 777 on lined up aircraft carriers could work, if there were enough cable snags.
> ...



Cable snags don't help if the aircraft doesn't have a tail hook.  I am sure someone is just kidding about this anyway.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> now they are saying  the chinese had an 'event in the water'.....90 minutes after the plane disappeared



After reading about the three aircraft carriers all lined up in a row, I laughed so hard I had a "water event". 

Just changed my jeans and feeling much better now.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> now they are saying  the chinese had an 'event in the water'.....90 minutes after the plane disappeared



Not all are in agreement about the cause:



>  "Seafloor event": Chinese researchers say they recorded a "seafloor event" in waters around Malaysia and Vietnam about an hour and a half after the missing plane's last known contact. The event was recorded in a non-seismic region about 116 kilometers (72 miles) northeast of the plane's last confirmed location, the University of Science and Technology of China said.
> 
> "Judging from the time and location of the two events, the seafloor event may have been caused by MH370 crashing into the sea," said a statement posted on the university's website.
> 
> However, U.S. Geological Survey earthquake scientist Harley Benz said Friday that the event appeared to be consistent with a naturally occurring 2.7-magnitude earthquake.



CNN Exclusive: Analysis shows Flight 370 crashed in Indian Ocean - CNN.com


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

> Yet another theory is taking shape about what might have happened to missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Maybe it landed in a remote Indian Ocean island chain.
> 
> The suggestion -- and it's only that at this point -- is based on analysis of radar data revealed Friday by Reuters suggesting that the plane wasn't just blindly flying northwest from Malaysia. And it's just one of untold theories floating around about what might have happened to the airliner, which disappeared a week ago without leaving much of a trace of where it had gone or why.



CNN Exclusive: Analysis shows Flight 370 crashed in Indian Ocean - CNN.com


Oh MY!  Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> They had enough fuel to get to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> btw....Can you land a 777 on three aircraft carriers all lined up?



No. The wing span on a triple 7 is so wide that it would wipe out at the first carrier's command "island"


----------



## skye (Mar 14, 2014)

Today's   "new" theory.

...that because of sabotage or   a hijacking attempt or   mechanical malfunction...the Indian Ocean has swallowed flight 370.


----------



## Politico (Mar 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Landing a 777 on lined up aircraft carriers could work, if there were enough cable snags.



Seriously pick up a book.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirk came back in time to rescue the doomed airliner against Spocks bitching about time lines being crossed.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 14, 2014)

mamooth said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I explicitly stated that what I posted was conspiracy, not fact nor proof, nor even that I believed it.
> ...



Who said anything about joking?


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmXZlP0WoyA]Frank Sinatra - Strangers On My Flight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Plasmaball (Mar 14, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> This may be a record for a missing plane.  The confusion and speculation is at a fever pitch.



in 2003 or 2005 a plane was stolen and never covered either. after 5 years the FBI or CIA just gave up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

I think I'll go with the theory that Chinese TV is doing a version of "LOST", and this is just a big promotional stunt.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmmm if it flew on for 4 or 5 hours longer. and maybe in any direction be it by auto and/or steer, then where would that put it or what would that place it over within the 4 to 5 hour track or path within a 360 Degree radius ? Any old air strips or islands in reach maybe ?


----------



## alan1 (Mar 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Nope, just the fools that claim I said or did something that I didn't.  You are an excellent example of that behavior.  Carry on.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > They had enough fuel to get to Pakistan.
> ...



I don't see how a plane that large could land on grass, dirt, or sand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



It can't. It wasn't designed for doing it.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Could crash there, definitely.


----------



## namvet (Mar 14, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm if it flew on for 4 or 5 hours longer. and maybe in any direction be it by auto and/or steer, then where would that put it or what would that place it over within the 4 to 5 hour track or path within a 360 Degree radius ? Any old air strips or islands in reach maybe ?



take your pick

Abandoned & Little-Known Airfields: Western Pacific Islands

link


----------



## Indofred (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think I'll go with the theory that Chinese TV is doing a version of "LOST", and this is just a big promotional stunt.



It makes as much sense as most of the stories so far.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Landing wouldn't be a problem but they'd probably never get it up again.
Loads of old air bases around, designed for heavy bombers.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Heavy bombers need a long runway for both landing and takeoff.
I won't be shocked if this plane appears again in some sort of terrorist attack.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...




It could be a medical problem.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2014)

Any truth to the rumor that Yossarian may have been on board that plane......??


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 14, 2014)

All the tech in the world and we can't find a stupid plane.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


You probably couldn't see how a plane so large could land in that river like it did not long ago either, but it did, and the skill of that pilot did it, and the people were all saved, and even the plane was saved.

You were saying ? (smile)


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 14, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Yossarian may have been on board that plane......??



Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. 

However, That scenario may create quite the catch-22...


----------



## Indofred (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm trying to build up a reasonable guess, based on what few facts are available.
I'm probably wrong as there is so little to work with but my guess goes like this.
There was a fire that disabled a bunch of systems (hence the IFF signal being lost).
The aircraft's oxygen system failed and the pilots went out like a light.
That would explain the height drop and course change.
The auto pilot kicked in automatically as it should.
This caused the aircraft to fly on until the fuel ran out but, as the passengers and crew were spark out or dead by this point - the thing crashed somewhere, probably in the ocean.

Of course, this is a fairly wild guess, based on very few facts, but it seems to explain everything we know so far.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 14, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I'm trying to build up a reasonable guess, based on what few facts are available.
> I'm probably wrong as there is so little to work with but my guess goes like this.
> There was a fire that disabled a bunch of systems (hence the IFF signal being lost).
> The aircraft's oxygen system failed and the pilots went out like a light.
> ...



It's a reasonable guess. Can't say I haven't thought the same.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


You claimed you "knew" of their problems from your "fear of flyiing days" which you have then re-inforced with "all along" - but yet these warning did not surface that long ago.  You must have had ESP, or were able to deduct it from your expertise on aircraft, right?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Maybe the pilot wasn't all that skilled.  I'm hearing now the plane may have changed courses more than once.  This isn't going away, we may find out what happened just by the debris that does or doesn't show up.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Whatever....you also seem to know that the 9/11 terrorists couldn't fly jets, yet they did, so maybe you need to do a little more research with a little less arrogance.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 14, 2014)

The ocean is a big place. If I were on a cruise ship 5 miles away with a 360 view on deck for example, I might not even notice a 777 going tits up in the ocean. Definitely wouldn't hear anything IMO.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 14, 2014)

Heard tonight that it elevated to over 45k and at that altitude the oxygen masks would have deployed

Curious


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Heard tonight that it elevated to over 45k and at that altitude the oxygen masks would have deployed
> 
> Curious



If accurate, I guess that would be one way to incapacitate passengers, if those controlling the plane could turn off oxygen.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 14, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8776138 said:
			
		

> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Heard tonight that it elevated to over 45k and at that altitude the oxygen masks would have deployed
> ...



Was on Fox's the Kelly file. Only caught a little. Sounds like the plane made a radical climb followed by a radical decent


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I'm trying to build up a reasonable guess, based on what few facts are available.
> I'm probably wrong as there is so little to work with but my guess goes like this.
> There was a fire that disabled a bunch of systems (hence the IFF signal being lost).
> The aircraft's oxygen system failed and the pilots went out like a light.
> ...




Admit it Indofred, the plane landed on your private runway on Timor, all the passengers were put on a boat to Australia, and you have a brand spanking new 777 toy to play with.

.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > They had enough fuel to get to Pakistan.
> ...



I guess that could be a problem ...it is just a hypothetical physics experiment....chuckle


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> CaféAuLait;8776138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I was not implying you were not accurate,  but the MSM, we have just heard a ton of news and information which had been false the next day.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Heard tonight that it elevated to over 45k and at that altitude the oxygen masks would have deployed
> 
> Curious


If they had stayed at that altitude, they would surely have run out of air, even with the oxygen masks. No one could survive without air.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 14, 2014)

What baffles me is when the plane turned around, went off course, and flew over Malaysia, why didn't Malaysian officials send up military jets, since an unidentified aircraft was flying over it's airspace.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> What baffles me is when the plane turned around, went off course, and flew over Malaysia, why didn't Malaysian officials send up military jets, since an unidentified aircraft was flying over it's airspace.



The military were probably asleep at the time.

Seriously. I lived there for four years.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm if it flew on for 4 or 5 hours longer. and maybe in any direction be it by auto and/or steer, then where would that put it or what would that place it over within the 4 to 5 hour track or path within a 360 Degree radius ? Any old air strips or islands in reach maybe ?



Exactly.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 14, 2014)

I can say with 99% certainty that everyone on that plane is dead unfortunately. I think most would agree although that in no way should stop them from figuring it all out.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



atta had a commercial certificate 

and it was legal for him to fly solo 
in all the ratings areas  

basic pilots start out usually with 
fixed wing single engine over land 

then as they get more training and hours  move upwards 

with more complex piloting 

such as instrument flight 

multi engine complex aircraft 

CFI and CFI 11

and so forth 

atta was far from a basic student pilot 

as of December 2000 atta was receiving flight training for 727s


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm if it flew on for 4 or 5 hours longer. and maybe in any direction be it by auto and/or steer, then where would that put it or what would that place it over within the 4 to 5 hour track or path within a 360 Degree radius ? Any old air strips or islands in reach maybe ?



Eros data has been requested to assist in the location of the aircraft should it be on land 

if it is parked on any island out that way we will be able to see it 

if we have not already recorded it from the time of the incident


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 14, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8776185 said:
			
		

> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8776138 said:
> ...



I took no offense. Just wish I would have been able to watch more of the report. Seems like she had some interesting information


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

namvet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm if it flew on for 4 or 5 hours longer. and maybe in any direction be it by auto and/or steer, then where would that put it or what would that place it over within the 4 to 5 hour track or path within a 360 Degree radius ? Any old air strips or islands in reach maybe ?
> ...



the 777 needs give or take 11,000 feet of runway 

considering weight temp altitude and humidity


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



to me the controlled crash landing that is the most impressive 

is the one that happened in Sioux City Iowa -United Airlines Flight 232

the airplane was landed without conventional control

they lost all  three independent hydraulic systems on board the aircraft

rendering all traditional flight controls in operable 

all they had left was two workable engines to steer with 

unable to flare the jet had a rapid rate of decent 

and was not able to bleed off airspeed over the runaway threshold 

a 111 souls died that day however 185 survived in a situation 

in which  the plane should have never been able to make to the diverted airport 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l4pywdqvK4]United Airlines 232 crash reports - Amazing pilot!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.

The official, who is involved in the investigation, says no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.

The official said that hijacking was no longer a theory. It is conclusive.

Malaysian official says investigators conclude missing jet was hijacked, steered off-course | Star Tribune


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> 
> The official, who is involved in the investigation, says no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.
> 
> ...



So whom and why? 

I don't think it was suicide as has been suggested. If suicide I don't see a reason for the captain to turn off the transponders and then continue on changing direction for 4-5 hours after. 

I wondered if this particular captains habit of allowing people, especially pretty young women into the cockpit during flight was found out by the wrong people/group of terrorists?  Could someone have caught his eye on purpose with the hopes of being invited in? And did she allow someone in during flight right after the hand-off to Ho Chi Min City? The captain said, "All right. Good night." and those are the last words we know as of right now.

Timeline before disappearance: 

http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=22912595&sid=76&ts=true


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8776755 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> ...



i dont think it was a suicide run either  at least not at this point 

i wonder how long the hand over time between towers is 

i know that even here flying in northern South Dakota there is about a 20 or so miles 

of dead air when being handed over from MSP to DEN but then again 

that is a much lower altitude then this flight 

however that appears to be the time when the move was made 

but who did it that is a mystery at this time 

the two guys with the fake passports or the pilots themselves 

or one of them 

if this turns out to be the case expect to see this thing 

loaded with a device headed for an easy target


----------



## Godboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.

At 45,000 feet, a 777 would be tough to control. Its window for proper speed would be really small. In other words, if 500 mph was the perfect speed for a 777 at 45,000 feet, at 505 mph it would shudder uncontrollably, and at 495 it would stall. So if the pilot took it that high, he was desperate. Maybe someone was trying to enter the cockpit. It seems like they were eventually successful, or maybe the climb to 45,000 feet was designed to kill the passengers, in which case the culprit was already in control of the plane.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Mar 15, 2014)

The Malaysians are bs. Wasting our Vietnameses time and money. :-<


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> CaféAuLait;8776138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sounds radically bad.


----------



## Politico (Mar 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> 
> At 45,000 feet, a 777 would be tough to control. Its window for proper speed would be really small. In other words, if 500 mph was the perfect speed for a 777 at 45,000 feet, at 505 mph it would shudder uncontrollably, and at 495 it would stall. So if the pilot took it that high, he was desperate. Maybe someone was trying to enter the cockpit. It seems like they were eventually successful, or maybe the climb to 45,000 feet was designed to kill the passengers, in which case the culprit was already in control of the plane.



We got it you are a Kelly Files fan. Just because some old guy admitted he could not control a 777 at that altitude means no one could.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Politico said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> ...



I wasn't saying it couldn't be done. Im saying that its a desperate move, assuming that the maneuvering was intended to stop an intruder from breaking into the cabin.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is my take. One of the pilots offed the other, shut down the systems, turned it towards no mans land then offed himself. Plane flew pilotless eventually running out of fuel and crashing

-Geaux


----------



## Freewill (Mar 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> 
> At 45,000 feet, a 777 would be tough to control. Its window for proper speed would be really small. In other words, if 500 mph was the perfect speed for a 777 at 45,000 feet, at 505 mph it would shudder uncontrollably, and at 495 it would stall. So if the pilot took it that high, he was desperate. Maybe someone was trying to enter the cockpit. It seems like they were eventually successful, or maybe the climb to 45,000 feet was designed to kill the passengers, in which case the culprit was already in control of the plane.



How do they know this?

Why do they say it flew towards the Indian Ocean then took one of two ways, that seems strange.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> 
> The official, who is involved in the investigation, says no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.
> 
> ...



I repeat my previous question.  Was one of the pilot's a Muslim?  If so, that would explain a lot.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Actually, if it hops, it only needs 3 Aircraft Carriers.

.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> 
> At 45,000 feet, a 777 would be tough to control. Its window for proper speed would be really small. In other words, if 500 mph was the perfect speed for a 777 at 45,000 feet, at 505 mph it would shudder uncontrollably, and at 495 it would stall. So if the pilot took it that high, he was desperate. Maybe someone was trying to enter the cockpit. It seems like they were eventually successful, or maybe the climb to 45,000 feet was designed to kill the passengers, in which case the culprit was already in control of the plane.



I don't believe this scenario.

It is more likely they want to test what the plane can do and repurpose it.
They probably wanted to kill everyone on board and land it somewhere.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 15, 2014)

Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened

-Geaux


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> 
> At 45,000 feet, a 777 would be tough to control. Its window for proper speed would be really small. In other words, if 500 mph was the perfect speed for a 777 at 45,000 feet, at 505 mph it would shudder uncontrollably, and at 495 it would stall. So if the pilot took it that high, he was desperate. Maybe someone was trying to enter the cockpit. It seems like they were eventually successful, or maybe the climb to 45,000 feet was designed to kill the passengers, in which case the culprit was already in control of the plane.



Where did you get the 45,000 feet number? I would question the source. If they do not know where it is, the altitude would be more difficult to determine.

.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> 
> -Geaux



The plane could have landed in Australia.



> The prime minister said the search has expanded to points as far north as Kazakhstan and as far south as the South Indian Ocean - a stretch of more than 5,000 miles.



Malaysian Government Repeatedly Declines Help from Interpol in Search for Missing Plane - ABC News



> Miles:	3907.38



Distance between Tehran iran and Kuala Lumpur malaysia



> The unverified article said while the planes transponders were inactive once it disappeared, data sent automatically from the planes Rolls Royce engines to a facility on the ground indicated it may have continued for four hours.
> This would have taken it up to 4000 kilometres past its last known location.



Malaysia Airlines missing plane: MH370 'vanished', says Malaysia



> If it was heading west, it could have reached the border of Pakistan.



Malaysia Airlines missing plane: MH370 'vanished', says Malaysia

https://www.google.com/search?q=bor...j8&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## namvet (Mar 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> 
> -Geaux



killed em all. then nosed dive to 26 or 29. they tried this in a 777 sim and the stall alarm went off before they hit 45


----------



## namvet (Mar 15, 2014)

Latest reports have suggested that the ill-fated Malaysian Airline Flight 370 apparently made several course corrections after getting off the civilian radar.

It is said that the radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appeared to show that the plane ascending to 45,000 feet and made a sharp turn to the right after vanishing from the radar.

According to news.com.au, the height of 45,000 feet is above the approved altitude limit for a Boeing 777-200.

story


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> ...



Apparently it came from the Malaysian Military who tracked it longer than the Civilian radar. If I remember right they said it climbed to 45,000 feet, then back down to 23,000 feet.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> 
> -Geaux



That sounds like a possibility.  If they stayed at that level for any period of time, then it would have killed all the passengers on the plane.  This plane could be somewhere in terrorists hand waiting for the opportunity to use it as a weapon.  There are many possibilities right now.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> ...





> We have to be careful about our words and conclusions, and examine all the possibilities, but the likelihood that a pilot was involved appears very likely, said Mr. Xu. The Boeing 777 is a relatively new and big plane, so it wouldnt be anyone who could do this, not even someone who has flown smaller passenger planes, even smaller Boeings.
> 
> According to a person who has been briefed on the progress of the investigation, the two corridors described by Mr. Najib were derived from calculations made by engineers from the satellite communications company Inmarsat, which were provided to investigators. The person spoke on the condition of anonymity because details of the search operation remain confidential.



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/16/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-flight.html?_r=0

Sounds like the plane did a military move.  Terrorists wouldn't know to do this.  A country did this.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 15, 2014)

I have once again cracked this case.  It was David Copperfield.  I seen him do it once in vegas, although a smaller plane.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That would be my point.  I'm sure the wheels would sink on impact and likely flip onto the nose causing major damage.  I wouldn't want to be in a plane going 120 mph on landing in sand, dirt, or grass.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Yossarian may have been on board that plane......??



How old would he be?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Actually, ditching in water is the best thing a pilot can do.  And several posts back I stated that the plane likely went down in the ocean or was ditched in the ocean.  As for that plane in the river, not a single one of those passengers had taken their seat bottom out on the wings with them to have as a flotation devices which are the instructions given on EVERY flight I have ever been on.  Go back and look at the pictures.  If I were on a plane that ditched in the water, I would have that seat bottom in hand as soon as I was able.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Here's what happens when you try to land a 777 on grass. (British Airways flt 38)

















Fuel icing caused both engines to shut down on final approach.



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> CaféAuLait;8776138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where?  It couldn't have been on takeoff.  If so, the stall that resulted in a crash would have been seen.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What would be the motive though?  It is a criminal act and no one can return to society without being asked a lot of questions and or going to jail.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I find it amazing that CNN portrayed him as being an amateur. I distinctly recall that, and it would seem another on this thread does as well.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 15, 2014)

We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did not see a 777 crashing into the ocean?  Really?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Are you talking about the Malaysian airliner?  I simply don't speculate on motive.  For anything.  25 years of practicing in psychiatry has taught me there is no way to ever speculate accurately.  

I think the plane either crashed in the ocean or had trouble and ditched in the ocean.  Either way, we haven't found the plane.  If it went into the drink intact, and sank there would be nothing floating on the water to find.  

Do you remember the Value Jet that did a nosedive and then disappeared into the Everglades a few years back?



> On the afternoon of May 11, 1996, Flight 592 pushed back from gate G2 in Miami after a delay of 1 hour and 4 minutes due to mechanical problems.[1] There were 105 passengers, mainly from Florida and Georgia, on board, as well as a crew of two pilots and three flight attendants, bringing the total number of people on board to 110. At 2:04 pm, 10 minutes before the disaster, the DC-9 took off from runway 9L and began a normal climb.
> ......................
> 
> A group of sightseers in a small private plane also witnessed the crash and provided a nearly identical account, stating that Flight 592 seemed to "disappear" after impacting the swamp and they could see nothing but scattered small debris and part of an engine near the crash site.




ValuJet Flight 592 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The DC-9 was a plane that had been plagued with problems as well.  As was Value Jet.  That was the year I went to the ANA convention in DC, just after that crash.  Those of us who went did not try to save pennies on a flight.  We flew a major airline.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothesis Fox is suggesting, and what I'm thinking too, is the two stolen passport travellers were terrorists and detonated a bomb on-board. Exploding midflight then, no chance to send a mayday. If they detonated standing outside the flight deck, they could have ensured a crash with even minor explosion. Would explain why no transmissions were received indicating distress or other technical issues.
> ...



Feel stupid for posting this yet?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did not see a 777 crashing into the ocean?  Really?



My sentiments exactly.  I said earlier a satellite can read your house number but it misses something as big as a jet?  Go figure.


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

"Malaysian investigators conclude missing airliner hijacked:... "a Malaysian government official who is involved in the investigation said investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.

The official said no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.

The official said that hijacking was no longer a theory. "It is conclusive."

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: More sinister theories, still no answers - CBS News


Terrible...


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did not see a 777 crashing into the ocean?  Really?
> ...



Your house isn't moving at 500 mph though.
Just saying.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Where can they land a plane that it would go unnoticed or where the government would be complicit?  Their act isn't worth starting a war over.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did not see a 777 crashing into the ocean?  Really?



And out of the thousands of commercial flights, which one do you want them to notice?


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Terrorists are patient, think about the time span between the first bombing of the world trade center and 911.
> 
> Hehe, here is alan1's conspiracy number one.
> 
> ...



Heh, and my conspiracy theory starts growing legs.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> "Malaysian investigators conclude missing airliner hijacked:... "a Malaysian government official who is involved in the investigation said investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> 
> The official said no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.
> 
> ...



The pilot has flying experience.  They haven't searched his house yet.  They ought to.


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > "Malaysian investigators conclude missing airliner hijacked:... "a Malaysian government official who is involved in the investigation said investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> ...



They are doing that now..."For the first time, police searched the home of Capt. Zaharie Ahmad Shah, 53, on Saturday, looking for evidence that he may have been involved in foul play."

Crew, passengers now the focus of missing Malaysia Airlines investigation* - NY Daily News


----------



## hangover (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd like to know how much money has been spent on 239 dead people. Curious, that none of the 239 had a cell phone to call home to say goodbye.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> ...



You need to read the posts.....I'm sure this has been mentioned more than once....

Malaysia Airlines 3786.KU +2.13%  ' missing jet transmitted its location repeatedly to satellites over the course of five hours after it disappeared from radar, people briefed on the matter said, as searchers zeroed in on new target areas hundreds of miles west of the plane's original course.
Satellite Data Reveal Route of Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 - WSJ.com


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That was you.....you claimed that the 9/11 terrorists didn't know how to fly jets....remember?  I'm still laughing over that comment.    Maybe that is why you negged me, you found my response "disagreeable"!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did not see a 777 crashing into the ocean?  Really?
> ...




Good point.....like the Malaysian plane would've been so important as to cause it to be the focus of satellite imagery before it disappeared?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorists are patient, think about the time span between the first bombing of the world trade center and 911.
> ...



The part about "future use" is where your theory goes awry......if what they are saying is correct (flew for hours after it disappeared from radar, and was pinged for 4/5 hours by satellite after that) I'm sure it ran out of fuel long before it could be safely landed....but, for the sake of the passengers, I hope you're right....and that we would be able to rescue them would be an ideal ending.  I'm not so sure that is realistic.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

hangover said:


> I'd like to know how much money has been spent on 239 dead people. Curious, that none of the 239 had a cell phone to call home to say goodbye.



I think whoever hijacked the plane collected all of the cellphones so that wouldn't be a possibility.  Those people are probably hostages as we speak.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > "Malaysian investigators conclude missing airliner hijacked:... "a Malaysian government official who is involved in the investigation said investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> ...


I just read an article that said police were at the home of one of the pilots.  I'm sure we'll be hearing if they found anything that would lead them to think he had plans.....


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



It is merely a conspiracy theory on my part.

Edit to add

I would like to point out, I did call it as a hijacking long before any government agency, news media or member on this board posited that possibility.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know how much money has been spent on 239 dead people. Curious, that none of the 239 had a cell phone to call home to say goodbye.
> ...



More likely dead.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe Iran went shopping for the spare parts Obama's sanctions won't let them buy?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Politico said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> ...



the window between buffeting and stall is about 10 knots at that altitude 

the rapid descent from 45 thousand to 23 thousand sounds like a stalled wing 

and whoever was at the controls correctly ended the stall 

and regained control of the craft


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



All the planes are moving.  The satellite is moving.  The plane in question had its communication turned off.

To answer that question, you would have to think of the satellite as a computer and what its functions are as well as what kind of satellite it is.  I have no clue as to its capabilities.

It depends on how sophisticated the satellite is, how old it is and how well functioning it is.

It is hard to say if these satellites have artificial intelligence but what is the bandwidth on these things?  Is it busy routing telephone calls or television broadcasts and too busy with these things?  I'm sure it is able to zoom in on images but what would you see?  You would see an object and it would depend whether or not if it is focused on the object or not.  If you saw a plane, what would it look like?  It would look like a plane.  With the communications gear turned off, would the satellite know which plane it was?  Would the satellite be in range?  It was trying to do a handshake and re-establish communications with the plane so with communications turned off, what do you know?

Does a satellite have radar?  

These answers are more likely secret and you will never know because no one wants you to know.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...





I'm wondering about the 20 Freescale employees.  Embedded systems engineers could be a target for something rather nefarious.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



we dont know why it went to 45 thousand feet


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



...Or maybe who he was communicating with on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis so we can find out who they are and where they have been and what they are doing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

TooTall said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> ...



yes one is the co pilot


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



the width of an aircraft carrier is too narrow


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



You did indeed.....such a dastardly act on the part of whoever is responsible.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they now know it climbed to 45,000 feet, which is so high that the air would thin, which could kill the passengers, then it descended to 23,000 feet, then back up to about 30,000 feet. At that point it made its u-turn. That plane is rated with a ceiling of 43,000.
> ...



whoever probably was fighting the auto pilot 

pushing the yoke down 

and the plane was thinking we are losing altitude and kept adjusting for it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> 
> -Geaux



possible but they could have done that at 40 thousand ft


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

namvet said:


> Latest reports have suggested that the ill-fated Malaysian Airline Flight 370 apparently made several course corrections after getting off the civilian radar.
> 
> It is said that the radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appeared to show that the plane ascending to 45,000 feet and made a sharp turn to the right after vanishing from the radar.
> 
> ...



sounds like a stalled wing 

the right one first


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



The pilot is responsible for the plane, the crew, the passengers and the safety of that aircraft.  You have a pilot, co-pilot as well as crew who are responsible for the plane.

The communications were shut down 14 minutes apart from one another and the pilot flew the plane to avoid radar contact which means the pilot has experience and the aerial maneuvers suggests the pilot has a military background.  This is not a pilot learning to fly.

The officials are no longer looking at this as an accident.  They view this as a hijacking and criminal act.
.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> ...



serious symptoms of hypoxia start at around 16 thousand feet


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



yes however that does not change the possibility of someone fighting an auto pilot 

in may actually reinforce the idea


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Climbed to 45K pilots go on O2 then decompress the plane. Maybe thats what happened
> ...



What happened after 9-11?  We fought back and went into several countries.
Which country wants to be invaded?
You basically have 14 or more countries looking for the plane so which country wants to upset the free world by letting a plane land and what is so important that they would get anything out of it?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Neither is crashed jet.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> "Malaysian investigators conclude missing airliner hijacked:... "a Malaysian government official who is involved in the investigation said investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.
> 
> The official said no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.
> 
> ...



Until that plane turns up nothing is 'conclusive.'  But this speculation does give them a good excuse to call off the search and stop using Malaysian resources.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Well, they want to wrap this up, so I'm fairly certain what the results of the search will be.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 15, 2014)

The rapid climb and descent sounds more like a struggle over the controls.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

hangover said:


> I'd like to know how much money has been spent on 239 dead people. Curious, that none of the 239 had a cell phone to call home to say goodbye.



Yeah, the oceans are so full of cell towers!  LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Google earth caught some relatives standing out in their yard.  Of course, Google Earth is not in real time, but they were still there in the shot and you could tell who they were.  I would expect a satellite that can photograph every inch of this earth could find a plane that had crashed.  It would not be moving.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Not to mention the specialized training it takes to do that.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



If they went to the trouble of hijacking the plane, it has to have some sort of payoff.  They will need hostages.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



I agree.  If they are not dead, they have waited an inordinate amount of time to seek a ransom.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> We have satellites that can see a basketball bouncing, and they did *not see a 777 crashing into the ocean*?  Really?





Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



But a "crashing" jet is still moving.....where a house number isn't...


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 15, 2014)

I wonder who's footing the bill on this one..?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The rapid climb and descent sounds more like a struggle over the controls.



that is certainly possible at least the rapid climb 

the descent to me sounds like a stalled wing 

with at least one spin


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Yes, but that is an emegency senario that had taken place, where as the brakes were applied so hard that the plane began digging in quickly and then coming apart as a result of. The key is that they made it, and that is all that counts. Now if a pilot or pilots were to glide in nose up without an emergency, and where cooler heads are used, then anything is possible. 

It also depends on the season whether extremely dry and/or wet as to whether the plane would hold up on a runway (if it has mostly gone back to dirt over time) or if it wouldn't hold up. Anyone know the drought conditions in these areas of question ?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



We  still have little grass airfields in these parts.  They are well used and packed very hard.  A jet could not land on one.  The plane is too heavy.  Even the larger private planes don't use them.  Those owners just drive a bit farther to get to a paved runway.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Would depend on the motives of the highjackers, I mean if that it is found to be the case.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Weight has nothing to do with it... It is all in the approach, and the way you land the aircraft..


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I think it is an excuse to call off the search.  The costs have to be mounting at this point.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



*where as the brakes were applied so hard that the plane began digging* 

actually the nose gear collapsed


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I don't think they will call it off yet, because a jet like that is a lethal weapon, so the world wants to know where it is. I think once they check out all possible landing senario's, and possible landing strips within it's range, then they will call it off finally.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Came in hard...Yep


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

That plowed up field the jet encountered looks mighty wet to. That didn't help matters at all.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Were you not talking about a moving jet?
No proof yet exists that it crashed.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Of course they're not going to call it off....only a dumb person would think like that, the whole world is aware of it now.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Crashing has not yet been determined.
It's actually kind of being ruled out lately.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Not necessarily.
Depends upon the ultimate goal.
I don't need hostages if my goal is terrorism.  Dead people work much better in a terrorism goal.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Didn't you also make a statement that if the plane struck the water intact it would be submerged with nothing showing?  I guess if you submerge a house into the ocean, Google would still pick up the house number?  And since Google is not in real time, maybe the plane (if it did crash) won't show up until later?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



If terrorism is the goal, everyone is dead and the plane is crashed.  There's no debris and that is key.  There must be something floating somewhere right now if that plane went down.  

If they saved the plane, terrorism isn't the goal.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Terrorism could easily have a larger goal involved Sarah, and this would mean that the plane has to be kept intact and in shape to fly again soon maybe. Why would you think that terrosim is limited in the way that you just spoke about it to be ? Just curious is all.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Nobody knows what happened, first off.  This is just guessing.   Terrorism to me means they took the plane just to show that they could.  They don't need hostages to negotiate anything.  If they saved the plane and people, then they have hostages to negotiate with.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They may just want the plane to arm it with bombs and fly it somewhere where it can do a lot of damage, that would also be considered "terrorism"....the passengers would be of no importance to them....they would probably just kill them all.  And, yes, it is all speculation, but you can put two and two together once you start getting some definites.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I am suspicious of the hijacking sceenario.  I think the search is incurring a lot of expenses and they want to call it off.  It is in Malaysia.  They will find whatever they want to find in the pilot's house.  I would bet the cyber dollar on that.  And a hijack will call a lot of people off.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You must be kidding.  Show me where a jumbo jet has landed on a grass airstrip, and I'll show you a wreck.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I think it will be quickly forgotten.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No, I said crashed and I meant crashed.  Past tense. As in lying on the ground in pieces or burning.  Or with parts floating on the ocean.  Of course there is no proof, they haven't found a crash site.  My post was merely to point out that a satellite does have capability to find said missing jet if it crashed.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



I didn't say a crash had been determined.  I was addressing the capability of a satellite to find things.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



But the discussion of this set of posts was hostages and the payoff.  I did not say they did or did not.  I merely said they have waited a long time if the plan is to use hostages.  Of course, they could have them somewhere roughing them up for some videos to post on the web for families.  And that would entice the payoff.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


That plane in the river was still intact, passengers survived, no one hurt, so it's all in the landing skills of the pilot, and again weight has nothing to do with it, but it is likely that if terrorism is present, then the terrorist or highjacker pilots would not possess such skills maybe, but who knows really ?


----------



## westwall (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...








Untrue.  Weight is a HUGE factor in landing on a grass airstrip.  There are things you can do to make it better, such as balloon tires etc. but beyond 25,000 pounds, and you are not willingly landing on a grass strip.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It depends on your insurance.  Clubs or individuals have rules against landing on grass or gravel.  When you have a million dollar plane, you don't want people to land on something that isn't a sure thing.  If you have a million dollar plane, you can land it wherever you want but other people won't lend it out.

I don't know what the center of gravity would be for a large plane like a 747 or 777.
A large plane like that needs a mile to land.  Where are you going to find a mile of flat or even grass?



> Let's say that the gear on your airplane won't extend. You've tried everything and nothing works. You've even tried the thing you do in your doctor's office during your medical exam: you jumped up and down on one foot for 20 seconds directly over the main gear attempting to dislodge the recalcitrant assembly (didn't know that was a standard in-flight maneuver, did you?). The gear won't extend and now you must land. Should you make the gear-up landing on the runway or on the grass (i.e. sod, dirt, etc.) next to the runway?
> 
> Here's the answer, short and sweet. Statistics suggest that putting the airplane on the asphalt is likely to cause less damage to you and your airplane than putting it on the grass.



Gear-up Landings - Asphalt or Grass? - Flight Training



> This counters the major soft-field bugaboo  the tendency of the nosewheel to dig in on a soft landing surface, with results that can be unpleasant.



- Flight Training


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Satellites Unlikely To Find Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777



> &#8220;Satellite imagery is really only of potential use if the search is for debris somewhere in the ocean,&#8221; said Weeden. &#8220; Satellite imagery is often not a precise science, particularly when you don&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re looking for. All you can really [hope for] are blobs that may be something; and if they are something, [they] may not be correlated to the missing aircraft.&#8221;



Satellites Unlikely To Find Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 - Forbes


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I've seen tractor trailers sink through the asphalt when it is hot.


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

I think  the plane is at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.... all gone of course... a hijacking gone wrong by some passenger or crew, or some form of terrorism brought it down.... they might find  the wreckage  soon or it might take a couple of years to find it..... but no way the miracle happened and they are  all still alive somewhere out there.

I am 100% sure that's what it is....sadly, at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.


----------



## hangover (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know how much money has been spent on 239 dead people. Curious, that none of the 239 had a cell phone to call home to say goodbye.
> ...



That would mean there were more than one hijacker. To insure that all 239 passengers gave up their cell phones would take a bunch unless they killed them all, while one or two were in the cockpit.
How much money do you think has been spent on this?


----------



## hangover (Mar 15, 2014)

skye said:


> I think  the plane is at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.... all gone of course... a hijacking gone wrong by some passenger or crew, or some form of terrorism brought it down.... they might find  the wreckage  soon or it might take a couple of years to find it..... but no way the miracle happened and they are  all still alive somewhere out there.
> 
> I am 100% sure that's what it is....sadly, at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.



Remember the five military planes that disappeared in the Bermuda triangle? After 50 years they've never been found. Aliens took them, and flight 370.
The movie MILLENNIUM starring Chris Christofferson and Sheryl Ladd explains it perfectly.


----------



## namvet (Mar 15, 2014)

if you get CNN they are running continuous coverage

IMO the passengers are dead


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

hangover said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I think  the plane is at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.... all gone of course... a hijacking gone wrong by some passenger or crew, or some form of terrorism brought it down.... they might find  the wreckage  soon or it might take a couple of years to find it..... but no way the miracle happened and they are  all still alive somewhere out there.
> ...



Nope, no aliens,  the plane is resting at the bottom of the Indian Ocean somewhere.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 15, 2014)

If the plane is at the bottom of the ocean it has to he completely intact or something would have floated up.  It wouldn't have crashed.


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> If the plane is at the bottom of the ocean it has to he completely intact or something would have floated up.  It wouldn't have crashed.





and that's the mystery.... but I put my money ,like I said, in the ocean .....or perhaps just perhaps in the middle of the jungle in one of those islands .....totally destroyed with all dead.


but, is in the Indian Ocean where it  really is.


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
Both the pilots are Muslims?


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

I think they are bianco   ^^^


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
> Both the pilots are Muslims?



Neither of the pilots were muslim.  One pilot let a bimbo into the cockpit a couple of years ago.  They'll do anything to avoid confronting the two guys who paid cash for one way tickets and we're traveling on stolen passports.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

namvet said:


> if you get CNN they are running continuous coverage
> 
> IMO the passengers are dead



I was thinking that until I read this from CNN a few moments ago. 



> That last communication, Najib said, was in one of two possible traffic corridors shown on a map released to the press. *A northern arc stretches from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan to northern Thailand, and a southern arc spans from Indonesia to the southern Indian Ocean*.



The other thing was they are now saying that the plane was taken before the pilot ( presumably) made his last transmission of " "All right, good night." 

Malaysian jet's disappearance a 'deliberate' action, PM says - CNN.com

I wonder if it was possible if the plane made it to land in one of those countries and the passengers are being held? Although I realize this might be too much of a push. I guess I've been hoping they had some chance.


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
> ...




Both pilots, Zaharie Ahmad Shah, 53, and Fariq Abdul Hamid were Muslims.

Fariq is a "good boy, a good Muslim, humble and quiet," said Ahmad Sarafi Ali Asrah, the head of a community mosque about 100 meters from Fariq's two-story home in a middle class neighborhood on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
> ...



Apparently there are more reports of his allowing passengers into the cockpit aside from those two SF girls. I wondered earlier if the wrong people knew of this habit of his and he allowed the wrong person into the cockpit.


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone asked "where was Barak Obama," 8 days ago whilst the plane was going over his childhood home in Indonesia?

It seems clear that Obama is connected to the plane's disappearance.


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
> ...



At least one is;

Missing Malaysia Airlines plane pilots under police investigation amid hijacking fears | Mail Online


_Pilots who were flying missing Malaysian jet under police investigation amid fears the plane was hijacked by people with aviation training

. Officers investigating Zaharie Ahmad Shah, 53, and Fariq Abdul Hamid, 27
. They will have their psychological background and family life probed
. Evidence today emerged suggesting plane continued to be flown by people with aviation experience after it disappeared from radar systems
. Shah is so enthusiastic about flying he built his own simulator at home
. Photos from 2011 found of Hamid inviting two women into his cockpit
. However no evidence links the men directly to any wrongdoing
. Family and neighbours have defended the reputations of the men
. *Hamid was described as a 'good boy, a good Muslim, humble and quiet' *
. Shah meanwhile was described as 'very friendly and safety-conscious' _


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Report on Captains:


Missing Malaysia jet pilots described as "humble" and "safety-conscious"

Missing Malaysia jet pilots described as "humble" and "safety-conscious" - CBS News

All I know is one of them were not safety conscious, the one who allowed passengers into the cockpit, Fariq Abdul Hamid.

The other captain posted YouTubes about home repairs, flying and discontent with atheists. Seems pretty innocuous.


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
			
		

> Report on Captains:
> 
> 
> Missing Malaysia jet pilots described as "humble" and "safety-conscious"
> ...



CBS News has described Obama as "humble" and Safety-conscious."

Another conicidence? I think not.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



They both are Muslim according to the CBS article I posted in the above link, the question is were either radicalized Muslim's.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be onto something here, my guess is the plane was carrying his birth certificate!!!!! It had to go!


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

"The dominant religion in Malaysia is Islam, whose followers make up 61% of the population."


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8780070 said:
			
		

> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Indeed.
They could also not be radicalised as such, and just decide to do stuff on their own.

Far too many Muslims in the world are terrorists for me to trust anyone anymore.

I do feel safer flying when the captain announces himself as Capt Smith, Jones, McDonald, Peterson and the like.


----------



## MDiver (Mar 15, 2014)

This will boil down to someone in the airline or airport company who has access to the plane, stashing a weapon or weapons in a location where the people with stolen passports could access them and take over the plane.  The assumption that the pilot/copilot may have been suicidal doesn't ring true as they just had to drop the plane down along the original flight path.  The fact that the plane changed course and flew for additional hours had to mean an aircraft takeover.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uhhh, Obama is not mentioned in the article.


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
> ...



Different article.

Obviously.


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

MDiver said:


> This will boil down to someone in the airline or airport company who has access to the plane, stashing a weapon or weapons in a location where the people with stolen passports could access them and take over the plane.  The assumption that the pilot/copilot may have been suicidal doesn't ring true as they just had to drop the plane down along the original flight path.  The fact that the plane changed course and flew for additional hours had to mean an aircraft takeover.



One pilot could've let hijackers into the cabin on purpose.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > This will boil down to someone in the airline or airport company who has access to the plane, stashing a weapon or weapons in a location where the people with stolen passports could access them and take over the plane.  The assumption that the pilot/copilot may have been suicidal doesn't ring true as they just had to drop the plane down along the original flight path.  The fact that the plane changed course and flew for additional hours had to mean an aircraft takeover.
> ...




Is a possibility.


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems to me that Obama is a good husband and good father.
A good man who means well...whose beliefs and actions are letting him down.


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> I do feel safer flying when the captain announces himself as Capt Smith, Jones, McDonald, Peterson and the like.





Indeed....a name like "Barak Hussein Obama" would be disturbing.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > I do feel safer flying when the captain announces himself as Capt Smith, Jones, McDonald, Peterson and the like.
> ...




Why?


"Hussein" means "good" or "beautiful" and appears with the frequencly of a name like "Joe" appears in the English language.


hmmm, much ado about nothing when it comes to our President and piloting an aircraft.


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> Seems to me that Obama is a good husband and good father.
> A good man who means well...whose beliefs and actions are letting him down.



Mass murders are often described as "good men."

Suspect charged with murder of young victim described as "good kid"


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



I was speaking to bianco's fear, shared by many, of Islamically named Pilots.

It is no coincidence that these pilots and our president have Muslim names.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




If you mean would I prefer to have a pilot who is a muslim, considering the more then 24,000 terror attacks committed somewhere across the planet SINCE 911, my answer would be no, thank you, I'll take a Jones or a Smith for a pilot.

However, that has nothing to do with our President. You are aware that Pres. Obama is a Christian, right? Or did that fact somehow slip past you the last 6 years or so? Hmmmmm..... things that make you go hmmmm.....

And I would say it is a HUGE coincidence. Or are you trying to insinuate that our President somehow directly had something to do with the fate of that plane? Really?


----------



## namvet (Mar 15, 2014)

Evidence shows plane changed direction and climbed to 45,000 feet

New Malaysian military radar evidence shows the plane climbed to 45,000ft - 2,000ft above a Boeing 777's recommended limit - which could have knocked its passengers unconscious in a deliberate attack. 

link


----------



## Samson (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes, someone must begin connecting the dots.....


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2014)

skye said:


> why are you derailing this thread? not nice



Because they have to push their hatred of Muslims and are willing to assume it was a terrorist attack, and will do so regardless of any future investigation.

Some idiots still cling to the idea of Iraq having WMD; they have to in order to keep their hate running and keep America clear of any guilt for its massive war crimes.


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2014)

Indofred said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > why are you derailing this thread? not nice
> ...



it was a terrorist attack, no doubt about that.

it's just that the way that   they make fun of it its stupid,

nothing so hilarious about this plane tragedy.

but then.... what do I know.


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

*"Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum. Additionally, All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion."


Stop derailing this thread*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

namvet said:


> Evidence shows plane changed direction and climbed to 45,000 feet
> 
> New Malaysian military radar evidence shows the plane climbed to 45,000ft - 2,000ft above a Boeing 777's recommended limit - which could have knocked its passengers unconscious in a deliberate attack.
> 
> link




Now, that *IS* an important detail, and shows a very deliberate plan. That's probably the easiest way to get everyone out of your way all at once if you are a terrorist. Use the laws of physics agaiinst them.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Ok, so you are going to use the word "grass" as a way to argue your point over the idea of landing a craft of a certain weight upon the ground, but what you don't understand is that if it is drought time in a region, you would be quite surprised as to what you can drive on, and land on in certain terrains that are under certain conditions.  Otherwise if the ground is good, dry and hard anything is possible. I know this, because I have driven vehicles on land that would have never supported the weight of the vehicle at certain times of the year, but because of the season, and then the ground being so dry and hard, you would be amazed as to what that ground can support. What about the ice on the show "Ice Road Truckers", so you think it not possible to land a plane on that ice maybe ? Sometimes the tonnage is astonishing as to what that ice can hold, but also the driver has to be aware as to the conditions of the ice, and where to or how to deal with it properly when driving on it or banging around on it.  Engineers know what I am talking about.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

I suspect that the passengers are all dead. Were ransom to be part of this, terrorists would have contacted someone by now, and to extract ransom, they would want to have live hostages.

What if terrorists killed the passengers and stole the plane to use it for an attack elsewhere?

Just an idea.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.

I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.
> 
> I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.



Neurotoxin.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



These planes come in various lengths and sizes and can possibly hold up to a million pounds of weight.  Landing on grass is not the ideal choice.  Think about balancing a million pounds on the square surface of a landing gear and trying not to topple.  Think a million pounds per square inch of landing gear.  It is not my choice to land on grass.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2014)

skye said:


> [
> 
> it was a terrorist attack, no doubt about that.
> 
> ...



Absolutely nothing - same as pretty much everyone else.
You have no idea it was a terrorist attack in exactly the same way as I have no idea it wasn't.

The only thing we know for sure is, there are massive holes in the whole story.

A passenger aircraft disappears but no one notices for hours.

An unidentified aircraft, with no IFF, wanders over Malaysia, close to Thailand, and through Indonesian airspace but no one questions the radar contact.

It then appears on Indian radar but no one mentions it for a week.

The Indian track is them discounted, but only sometimes, and the aircraft is given two possible courses, dependent on accepting the Indian radar evidence.

Tin foil hats aside, what the merry fuck is the real story here?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2014)

I know something else.
One of the stolen passports looks nothing like either of the people they say used them.
Does this mean eye tests are in order for security people in airports or is there some more bullshit being fed to us?
They aren't even the right skin colour or face shape.












That means, check in and at least two lots of security didn't look at the passport, just blindly accepted it without so much as a glance, even though the men would have had Iranian accents, nothing like any european looking man would have.
Perhaps the staff were all new, part of a program to get blind people into work.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
			
		

> Report on Captains:
> 
> 
> Missing Malaysia jet pilots described as "humble" and "safety-conscious"
> ...


The allowing of these females into the cockpit, it was against safety and protocal right, so did this happen in a plan that was later to be fully used, where as the cabin would again be breeched in this way, but this time it was for the terrorist acting as the women when the knock came on the door again ? This may suggest that at least one of the pilots were involved in the plan, but maybe not so much the others, yet they went along because the first time was just fooling around therefore loosening up the stringent cabin strict policy and protocal a bit. This could be when the women weren't actually women this time, but maybe terrorist accomplices who were waiting outside the door instead, and not those two women as it were before. Hmmmm.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No me neither.. However if we had to land in an emergency, I would hope that all conditions are just right for such a feet. The plane may be in thick jungle somewhere, and that will take sometime to find. Maybe an award will help them to get better info from a land search that involves many, otherwise if they issue an amount at this time. Couldn't hurt. Maybe $100,0000 to anyone who finds this plane?


----------



## bianco (Mar 15, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or beautiful, sweet, alluring, charming female terrorists who seduced their way into the cabin...working for evil not good.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 15, 2014)

bianco said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8780038 said:
> ...


That to, but highly unlikely I would think.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

So now, it would seem that after they investigate the pilots, they will be investigating the passengers and likely the passengers' families.  They will not have a minute's peace for months on end.  And just because of the luck of the draw their family member was on that plane.  

As for those on here who keep throwing out the bait that America has made the accusation of terrorism, I would remind you that Kuala Lumpur is not in America, and the determination that this is terrorism came from Kuala Lumpur.  Just sayin'.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 15, 2014)

Somebody willingly turned off the transponder beacons. If that isn't nefarious I don't know what is. Somebody took the plane off course for hours thereafter. This has sinister written all over it.

My only wish is that the Saudi's are somehow behind this. Some kind of false flag to blame Iran, but who knows.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Somebody willingly turned off the transponder beacons. If that isn't nefarious I don't know what is. Somebody took the plane off course for hours thereafter. This has sinister written all over it.
> 
> My only wish is that the Saudi's are somehow behind this. Some kind of false flag to blame Iran, but who knows.



Well, it seems easy enough to say that the pilot isn't likely the terrorist, but there was a doctor at Ford Hood who supposedly wasn't either.  You just never know.  Anytime you board a plane, you should be watching everyone who boards with you, even the staff.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I know something else.
> One of the stolen passports looks nothing like either of the people they say used them.
> Does this mean eye tests are in order for security people in airports or is there some more bullshit being fed to us?
> They aren't even the right skin colour or face shape.
> ...




The other thing that gets me is Malaysian officials said that the above men ( before their photos were released) looked like *Mario Balotelli*, implying they were black. Those men look nothing like  Balotelli and the implication was ridiculous. 

Mario Balotelli:






Did the world receive misinformation or was the investigation incompetent?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody willingly turned off the transponder beacons. If that isn't nefarious I don't know what is. Somebody took the plane off course for hours thereafter. This has sinister written all over it.
> ...



I've flown enough for 1 lifetime. Me doesn't like flying anymore. Sum ting willy wong with this tale as Elmer Fudd would say.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody willingly turned off the transponder beacons. If that isn't nefarious I don't know what is. Somebody took the plane off course for hours thereafter. This has sinister written all over it.
> ...



CNN said that Malaysia is sensitive after 9-11 because two of the 9-11 Hijackers were Malaysian.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



I hope that 'sensitivity' did not impede this investigation, but given the above reporting perhaps it did.  I hope they did not wish to keep the possibility there may be suspected terrorist act committed by Malaysians under the radar. If anything was kept from investigators which may have helped to locate this plane and its precious cargo, it would be an abomination.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > I do feel safer flying when the captain announces himself as Capt Smith, Jones, McDonald, Peterson and the like.
> ...



Yes, if you are racist and paranoid.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that Obama is a good husband and good father.
> ...



OMG, now you are comparing Obama with mass murderers?  You truly are disturbed.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You certainly aren't capable of connecting any dots......you've been drinking too much of the KoolAid.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You truly are deranged.  I've never seen anyone with such a thick dose of the syndrome as you......you seem extremely paranoid and confused.....


----------



## MikeK (Mar 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.
> 
> I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.


The longer this goes on the more inclined I am to believe you are right, Gracie.  It might be these 239 passengers will be presented as hostages.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8780867 said:
			
		

> Did the world receive misinformation or was the investigation incompetent?



I'm unsure.
Information is confirmed, denied, then acted upon.
Either blithering idiots from all over the world are spouting any old crap that pops into their heads, or someone is playing silly fuckers, deliberately trying to confuse as much as possible.


----------



## Contumacious (Mar 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.
> 
> I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. *And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.*



Afraid so. And more than likely over US airspace.

And of course , the powers-that-be will claim that they have no idea why someone would try to attack us.

.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



exactly.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

I wonder which coast will see it arrive? I'm thinking west coast this go round.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



IDk if this plane is not crashed in the ocean or land, I could see terrorists trying to make a run for London  or Paris as well, maybe Israel, it would be closer than the near 8,000 miles to the US. It would make a statement and France has really taken the whole burka thing to the next level.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Depends on where the plane is being stashed. Whatever country with infidels is closest will be getting the surprise.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 15, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> CNN said that Malaysia is sensitive after 9-11 because two of the 9-11 Hijackers were Malaysian.



Are you sure?

September 11th Hijackers Fast Facts - CNN.com



> *Hijackers by Airplane:*
> 
> American Airlines Flight 11
> Mohamed Atta - Egypt, tactical leader of 9/11 plot and pilot
> ...



CNN has a bit of a rep for being a bunch of wankers but this is a load of pure bollocks.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Depends on where the plane is being stashed. Whatever country with infidels is closest will be getting the surprise.



True, I thought at the beginning of this entire ordeal they said the plane only had 8 hours of fuel, so my assumption was based that it is probably in the ME.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



For that, you have to assume the aircraft was taken over and landed safely. 
We have no idea if that's the case or not.
If they can take over an aircraft so easily, why store it instead of just attacking something immediately?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

Hang on, I get it.
They'll repaint it and hope the Jewish state won't kill Jews when they try to destroy something in Israel.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
			
		

> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on where the plane is being stashed. Whatever country with infidels is closest will be getting the surprise.
> ...



Flight Time from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia to Cairo, Egypt

http://www.travelmath.com/flying-time/from/Kuala+Lumpur,+Malaysia/to/Iran

or

http://www.travelmath.com/flying-time/from/Kuala+Lumpur,+Malaysia/to/Beijing,+China


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I asked the same question, and the response I got from a few people discussing this disaster was to fit it with dirty bombs or radioactive materials of some sort. Or to refuel and then attack since the plane was not carrying enough fuel. 

IDK what happened, just some speculation IF the plane did not crash.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or only 5:47  hours to  Lahore, Pakistan, add the additional 40 minutes heading to HCMC and they still would have had enough fuel. 


Flight Time from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia to Lahore, Pakistan


Like I said, I have no clue. Just discussing possibilities. It being reported this flight flew for an additional 7 hours.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...








I'm a pilot.  I land on grass occasionally.... there is NO way in hell that you could land a 777 on dirt...even hard packed dirt...and have it land intact.  The landing gear is not stressed for it, the tires are not at a proper pressure for it, and the engines are at severe risk to ingest crap that will destroy them.

There is a world of difference between an 80,000 pound truck driving at 50 mph on an iced over lake and a 350,000+ pound aircraft landing at 170 knots on anything other than a massively reinforced concrete runway.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2014)

Why fly for seven hours?

To burn off fuel for a crash landing?

Or was everyone dead from decompression, and the plane was just flying itself?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 16, 2014)

Chris said:


> Why fly for seven hours?
> 
> To burn off fuel for a crash landing?
> 
> Or was everyone dead from decompression, and the plane was just flying itself?



I don't think they were dead from decompression. The plane was flying a flight path which would have required precise input or maneuvers by whomever was piloting the plane. 

Huffpo and CNN explain it pretty good in the articles here:


Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Evidence Points To Takeover

Pilot: Whoever changed flight path was an expert - CNN.com


----------



## Politico (Mar 16, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



i am a pilot and I can tell you no one with a brain would choose that course of action.

Then again I have met very few people with a brain so.....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



weight has everything to do with it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




sure in that case 

however if a large jet just steps off the runway onto grass 

they end up stuck


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



exactly

i have seen a old dc-3 land on grass 

and c-130s but they  are designed to do so 

there was a 727 that was retrofitted with balloon tires  for off runway landings 

but i do not know what became of it


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> I'm a pilot.  I land on grass occasionally.....



Or, if this version of events is true, a abandoned airbase, built for heavy bombers.

US Reconstructs Former Military Bases Across Asia-Pacific -- News from Antiwar.com

Plenty around.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Police have reportedly raided the home of one of the pilots.
> ...



i read that at least one of them is


----------



## Samson (Mar 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Fact: The US military is supposedly heavily involved in the "search" yet has not found anything.....

Fact: Barak Hussein Obama is the Commander In Chief of the US Military

Fact: Barak Hussein is a Muslim name

Fact: Muslim's have hijcked aircraft

The Facts speak for themselves as much as any other facts related to this thread.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

namvet said:


> Evidence shows plane changed direction and climbed to 45,000 feet
> 
> New Malaysian military radar evidence shows the plane climbed to 45,000ft - 2,000ft above a Boeing 777's recommended limit - which could have knocked its passengers unconscious in a deliberate attack.
> 
> link



you can knock off the passengers at a much lower altitude than that


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



Tell me, do you think the powers-that-be did that last time?


----------



## Samson (Mar 16, 2014)

Contumacious said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



The Powers That Be.

You mean President of the USA.

Barak Hussein Obama.....


----------



## editec (Mar 16, 2014)

This story gets weirder all the time


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.
> 
> I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.



without supplemental oxygen at 

18 thousand feet you are incapable of any useful function

20 thousand feet if you are not unconsciousness  you will be shortly 

at this point prolonged exposure may  result in death 


25 thousand feet  3 minutes unconscious death follows 


for pilots in un pressurized cabins 

from 12500 ft to 13999 ft a pilot must use supplemental oxygen if at that level for 30 

minutes or more 

at 14000 ft the essential crew must use supplemental oxygen continuously 

at 15000 ft the crew must offer supplemental oxygen to the passengers


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to put another theory forward.
Perhaps the aircraft flew near the  Spratly island and the Americans shot it down, mistaking it for a foreign fighter jet. 
They do have a history of this.
Once again, America is sticking its fat nose into politics on the other side of the world and, as they've done this before, we can't discount the possibility.

Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Samson (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I'm going to put another theory forward.
> Perhaps the aircraft flew near the  Spratly island and the Americans shot it down, mistaking it for a foreign fighter jet.
> They do have a history of this.
> Once again, America is sticking its fat nose into politics on the other side of the world and, as they've done this before, we can't discount the possibility.
> ...




Americans don't just shoot planes down without some direction from the White House.

Where Barak Hussein Obama is President.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8781627 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



it takes about 45 thousand gallons of fuel to re fuel it 

why save it or later 

to arm it with some device 

and fly it into or over a city 

probably the closest target is Israel


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

Samson said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to put another theory forward.
> ...



Don't they?

Iran Air Flight 655.

An American ship, invading foreign waters, shot down a civilian aircraft that was transmitting all the proper signals and was on the correct flight path.

Given America is trying to build a base in disputed islands not far from the possible loss, and there is so much confusion, more so since American investigators entered the case, I'm wondering if your guys have done it again and are trying to cover it up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8781657 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
> ...



time it takes to get a plane from one location to another is not that simple 

one has to take into account fuel burn rate 

the lower the altitude the higher the burn rate 

another factor in burn rate is the winds aloft


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a pilot.  I land on grass occasionally.....
> ...



possible 

the plane could make a short landing in 5000 ft range 

but it needs more for take off 

i suppose if the conditions are right they could use ground effect for a portion of the take off 

You can bank on our satellite imagery scanning for fresh landing marks on any abandoned 

landing strips out that way at this very moment


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



If they took the time to plan a hijacking, they would surely have planned a place to land the plane.  Just because they had a 777, doesn't mean they need a landing strip that's exactly to specifications for a plane that big.  

Remember, as someone else already pointed out, Sully landed his big plane in the Hudson River.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

some say 

it was nothing more then a simple robbery 

perhaps Malaysia or someone was transferring a bunch of gold 

or some other highly valuable items to china 

the crew knew of it 

and took the plane to get its contents 

possible


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



*doesn't mean they need a landing strip that's exactly to specifications for a plane that big*.  

of course but that takes out the getting it aloft again 

which would fit into a robbery scenario 

in which the crew knew of something valuable in the cargo hold


----------



## Jackson (Mar 16, 2014)

I go along with Jon Bezerk that Israel is the likely target.  It will take some time to load the plane with WMD and they will be on their way as long as they can get off the ground again. without being noticed.  I know that we have to be on top alert.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> CaféAuLait;8780867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how it's done these days.  In order to keep the show going 24/7, the media has to become part of the show and that means the 'information' is pretty much all crap.   Think about it.  How can something like this search that has netted nothing new for 9 days play 24/7 without a lot of made up shit!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
			
		

> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on where the plane is being stashed. Whatever country with infidels is closest will be getting the surprise.
> ...



According to today's report, the plane only had enough fuel to reach its destination.



> The Boeing 777-200 ER disappeared on March 8, en route from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. The airline's CEO Ahmad Jauhari Yahya said Sunday the missing passenger jet took off with its normal amount of fuel needed for the route, and did not have extra fuel on board that could have extended its range.



Search for Malaysia Airline plane widens, becomes more difficult - CNN.com

If that is true, then this lends itself more to a crash or hijack _attempt _gone bad, although it could have made it to the middle east.  If it was a hijacking it would seen the pilots would know there wasn't enough fuel to make it across the sea somewhere.  But then the theory of the plan turning and heading out to sea is just speculation, still.  If it was a  hijacking, there are plenty of places to put down between Kuala Lumpur and China.  






Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: As U.S. role expands, so do search area and suspicion of foul play - CBS News

If they did indeed head west they could have made it to the middle east with the fuel they had, but barely.  So, it could be parked in Pakistan easily, and Saudi theoretically.  They would  have been given clearance to land but the people who gave clearance would have had to be in on the hijacking to have stayed mum about it for 9 days.  But an airport that could take in a plane that big would have many people working and someone would have spilled by now.  Airports everywhere large enough to handle that kind of traffic are pretty much the same.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been in Cairo International.  I don't think a hijacked plane could have landed there without a big hoo ha over it.






That would be like saying a hijacked plane landed at LAX and no one said anything.  Didn't happen.  That plane didn't land in Cairo.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8781657 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8781609 said:
> ...



Yes, it was headed to China.  Plenty of places in between, but whoever cleared the plan to land if it was a major airport had to be in on it and everyone in the place had to be blind or in on it as well.   Not likely.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



We still have a few grass runways in these parts.  My brother used one until he got a  slightly larger plane.  Then he went to a place that has a concrete runway.  777 didn't land intact on sand or grass.  Didn't happen.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a pilot.  I land on grass occasionally.....
> ...



I can accept that as a possibility.  But where are the people?  Did Americans on those bases give clearance to land and then stay mum about it for 9 days?  Not likely.  

I mean think about it.  For this plane to have come to rest in an airport large enough to handle the load _someone_ would have spilled it by now.  Someone.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



 [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION]

You are the master of satire.  This forum would be lacking without you!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> ...



Not to mention that a 777 isn't a fighter jet and simply doesn't have the extreme range of motions those planes have.  People think all planes are the same, but they are not.   Speaking of fighter jets, pilots in fighter jets wear  pressure suits that compress the lower extremities at certain altitudes in order to maintain blood flow to their brains.  777 pilots wear no such gear.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I'm going to put another theory forward.
> Perhaps the aircraft flew near the  Spratly island and the Americans shot it down, mistaking it for a foreign fighter jet.
> They do have a history of this.
> Once again, America is sticking its fat nose into politics on the other side of the world and, as they've done this before, we can't discount the possibility.
> ...



A fighter jet looks nothing like a 777.  And there were Americans on board.  So, we have every right to 'stick our noses in it.'


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Then it has to be in the not free world for it to be kept a secret.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8781657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently they watch too much TV in Indonesia as well!


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



How hard is it twydo acquire surplus?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Bingo!

There is no way that plane landed at an international airport anywhere in the middle east or southeast Asia.  People from all over work in those places.  Someone would have spilled it by now.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 16, 2014)

IF the plane was hijacked, which I doubt, the people who did it were planning on living. IF the plane was blown up by suicide terrorists whose who did it would have happily taken credit for it. They would have told some one or left a message.
There's no way the 777 could have landed on some "abandoned" air base with those in charge planning to "refuel" and take off again to "blow up" Israel. How the hell do you secretly stash away 40,000+ gallons of jet fuel? Any abandoned air base isn't going to have ANY! technology intact to store/transfer the fuel. Every abandoned air base in that part of the world has been literally stripped of any bit of metal/wire/equipment by the locals long long ago.
The planes Captain had a homemade 777 simulator in his home. Complete with the toggles which turn off the electronics needed to send location signals meaning the only way of locating the plane was/is from local radar.
It's like two people with walkie talkies and one of them turns theirs off.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Possible, not probable, IMO.  Just do an image search of fighter pilot's pressure suit.  (On a side note, it is pretty clear that Jimmy Fallon had a wet suit on under his suit when he did the polar bear water thingy in Chicago.)  I don't think a commercial pilot outfit would look very natural over a pressure suit.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Wake up all you dumb-dumbs. Commercial airline pilots aren't pulling any 'Gs'. That is the ONLY reason fighter jet pilots wear those suits. Commercial pilots have redundant oxygen masks that automatically drop from above the pilots heads when certain altitudes are reached. Fighter pilots wear an oxygen mask at all times when flying.  The cockpit as well as the whole interior of every commercial airliner is automatically pressurized according to the altitude. This pressurization system also has redundancy.
 The "Americans" didn't shoot it down by mistake.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> IF the plane was hijacked, which I doubt, the people who did it were planning on living. IF the plane was blown up by suicide terrorists whose who did it would have happily taken credit for it. They would have told some one or left a message.
> There's no way the 777 could have landed on some "abandoned" air base with those in charge planning to "refuel" and take off again to "blow up" Israel. How the hell do you secretly stash away 40,000+ gallons of jet fuel? Any abandoned air base isn't going to have ANY! technology intact to store/transfer the fuel. Every abandoned air base in that part of the world has been literally stripped of any bit of metal/wire/equipment by the locals long long ago.
> The planes Captain had a homemade 777 simulator in his home. Complete with the toggles which turn off the electronics needed to send location signals meaning the only way of locating the plane was/is from local radar.
> It's like two people with walkie talkies and one of them turns theirs off.



Exactly.  And landing it at an international airport is equally unlikely.  There is plenty of land within the flight distance the plane had with the allotted fuel.  Rule out international airports, rule out abandoned airports, rule out sand and grass.  What's left? What rogue nation would have entertained this folly?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So no Gs going from 45,000 feet to 26,000 feet and vice versa?  Got it.  Pretty much all theories to this point are ridiculous.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...


'Get this' jerk-off: ANY 777 that descends 20K feet fast enough to create any G's greater than maybe two ain't going back up. EVER!
By the time the pilots could recover the plane to a normal flying position that plane would have hit the ground. The FACT that the plane was able to fly to attitude after a 20K descend proves to anyone with an IQ higher than a slice of Wonder bread knows that only a basically vertical maximum speed dive or ascent/turn can enough G's be created to need a pressure suit.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



A dive does not create positive Gs...the pull up does.  And I am cracking up at all the so-called jet experts here.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

> A pilot in a steep turn may
> experience forces of acceleration equivalent to many times
> the force of gravity. This is especially true in military
> fighter jets and high-performance, aerobatic aircraft where
> ...



https://www.faa.gov/pilots/safety/pilotsafetybrochures/media/Acceleration.pdf


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, it is all speculation.
It is not common for terrorists to negotiate, thus they have no need to keep the passengers alive as hostages.  However, keeping the plane intact for future use would be a benefit for further terrorist activity.  We all know that a passenger jet can be used as a weapon.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yes, to find a still object in open view, not a moving object or a hidden object.  
If I intentionally drive my car into a crowd of people, chances are it won't be captured by a satellite.  If I then park said car in my garage, no satellite can see it.
That is the point I am getting at.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Terrorist usually aren't looking for payoffs, they are looking to create terror, thus the term "terrorist".


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



pressure suit in Militaria | eBay

I found it on Ebay.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How fast can someone kill 200+ passengers once they are knocked out?
> Begs the question on how they got rid of them all...and where they put them once done.
> 
> I still think that plane is in a hangar somewhere and this was all planned out in advance. Maybe even for years. And we WILL see that plane again, eventually.



Depressurize the cabin and those oxygen masks that drop are only good for about an hour.  It's certainly looking like the plane flew for far longer than an hour after the transponder was turned off.  Whether the plane crashed or was safely landed, the passengers were probably already dead.
If the purpose is to use the plane for some other terrorist activity, they wouldn't care about the dead bodies other than the stench.


----------



## hangover (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...


Now they are considering the plane was hijacked to use in another 9/11 type terror attack.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

hangover said:


> Now they are considering the plane was hijacked to use in another 9/11 type terror attack.



Other than me (in my post days ago), who is they?


----------



## hangover (Mar 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Now they are considering the plane was hijacked to use in another 9/11 type terror attack.
> ...


FUX NEWS, CNN, ABC This Week, MSNBC are all reporting it.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 16, 2014)

I think you're all full of it. The terrorists never allowed the plane off the ground. It's still sitting at the gate. 

The last place authorities would look!

Morning drinking really clears the mind


----------



## hangover (Mar 16, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I think you're all full of it. The terrorists never allowed the plane off the ground. It's still sitting at the gate.
> 
> The last place authorities would look!
> 
> Morning drinking really clears the mind



Wow! I'm so glad you solved the mystery. Guess this thread is done. Thanks Einstein.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Maybe they did.  I'm sure there are plenty of old abandoned runways left over in the jungles of Vietnam.  You don't happen to have $15,000,000 you wanna part with do you?

Wanna buy a plane?


http://vietnam.craigslist.org/for/4372477162.html


----------



## usmcstinger (Mar 16, 2014)

The vast majority of passengers are Chinese. When China finds out who is responsible, they will respond militarily or covertly. If an Islamic Terrorist Group is responsible, they should have run and hid already.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 16, 2014)

hangover said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're all full of it. The terrorists never allowed the plane off the ground. It's still sitting at the gate.
> ...



You are so very welcome Sherlock.


----------



## namvet (Mar 16, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I go along with Jon Bezerk that Israel is the likely target.  It will take some time to load the plane with WMD and they will be on their way as long as they can get off the ground again. without being noticed.  I know that we have to be on top alert.



and the IDF is sound asleep over there ..right??


----------



## namvet (Mar 16, 2014)

democracy is dead ??





Peter Chong (left) with best friend Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah, pilot of the missing Malaysia Airlines plane. He is pictured in a T-shirt with a Democracy is Dead slogan as police investigate claims he could have hijacked the plane as an anti-government protest

Read more: 'Fanatical' missing Malaysia Airlines plane pilot pictured wearing political T-shirt | Mail Online


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I wasn't speaking of a moving object.  However, Siri does a fair job of determining when I am going the wrong way.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Then the response to the dead people would be your payoff.  Either way, a terrorist wants something.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 16, 2014)

namvet said:


> democracy is dead ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish democracy was dead. Democracy is farce. A system that rewards the squeaky wheel with just enough grease to shut it up until the next election.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I'm just glad that not everyone in your party is that looney.  You may be dangerous.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



How does it look under your uniform?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2014)

An episode of "The Amazing Race" where the contestants were flying out of Malaysia was shown on the Sunday following the Saturday disappearing of the plane.  Of course the program is taped much earlier, so there was no relation there....but it made we wonder, what if it had happened around the time they were flying out of there.....there were several couples on one of the flights....and the rest were on another flight...what an awful thing that would have been....all those Americans, and the show having to deal with that....


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The pilot could put anything in a carry on bag.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



OMG!  That's funny.  The junk store just across the TN line has a helicopter for sale.  The guy actually sold the first one he had.  Just for shits and giggles I asked what he wanted for it.  $15,000.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

namvet said:


> democracy is dead ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  But there were only 3 Americans on the flight.  If it enters US airspace, we will be on it like sauce on ribs.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



I don't envy him having to put it on in cramped quarters.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Mar 16, 2014)

I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.

I see a photo of the pilot, wearing a political T shirt (That can be bought as a fashion item in many shops) and that makes him a potential extremist.
Those more familiar with Malaysia will be aware, the more extreme Muslim elements over there have nothing to do with the Chinese but, as we see here, the pilot's mate was Chinese.

That doesn't really work out if you want to call him an extremist, especially when the evidence is a load of old crap anyway.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 16, 2014)

Possibility which occurs but hasn't been brought up yet on tv coverage is somebody deliberately or mistakingly shot it down. Wouldn't be the first time an airliner was shot down.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

hangover said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Maybe they read my post.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 16, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



but why would they


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 16, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.
> 
> I see a photo of the pilot, wearing a political T shirt (That can be bought as a fashion item in many shops) and that makes him a potential extremist.
> Those more familiar with Malaysia will be aware, the more extreme Muslim elements over there have nothing to do with the Chinese but, as we see here, the pilot's mate was Chinese.
> ...



Far before the finding of that tee-shirt it was said he supported the opposition government (Anwar Ibrahim's).  And such was being discussed before that photo was found. 


I look at the whole picture, he was said to be upset at  Anwar Ibrahim's jailing hours before the flight left, his wife and children left him days before the incident. The jailing of  Anwar Ibrahim, considered a political move by the Malaysian government hours day before the flight disappeared. 

Malaysian politician Anwar Ibrahim jailed for five years on sodomy charge | World news | theguardian.com

Missing jet's pilot was opposition 'political activist'

Could the pilot have had some breakdown and decided to use the plane to make some crazy statement? 

On the flip side, if so, how can a political statement be made without knowledge of why the plane disappeared? Why not broadcast some political message before the plane disappears? 

Maybe he just 'lost it'. who knows, he may have nothing to do with the disappearance as well.  But everything needs to be investigated IMO. Perhaps to find an answer for those who have loved ones on the plane.

I honestly do not believe the Malaysian government is releasing everything they know. That is my belief due to many inconsonant reports from the government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8785718 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.
> ...



Firmly in agreement with that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, the little terror memes are having a field day.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Wow, the little terror memes are having a field day.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 16, 2014)

Experts say missing plane may never be found



> Experts believe part of the reason the search could end up being scaled back eventually is because of the sheer number of personnel and machinery involved, at a potential cost of billions of dollars a day. They say it will be very difficult to find wreckage in such a vast area of the southern Indian Ocean, where the average depth is more than 12,000 feet.



Experts say missing plane may never be found


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8785718 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.
> ...



*his wife and children left him days before the incident*

maybe doesnt sound like they left him 

The family of Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah, pilot of the vanished MH370, had moved out of their residence in Laman Seri even before the flight's disappearance last Saturday, according to The Malay Mail.

According to their report, reporters had visited the family's house yesterday but discovered no one at home, except their 38-year-old maid. "Captain Zaharie's wife and three children had camped at their second house in Subang a day before the incident." said Norhayati Wahiduddin.

"They only came back to collect some clothes and they just asked if everything was alright around the house." 

Singapore Seen | Family of MH370 captain moved out of home before disappearance


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8785718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, should have linked to the report by Diane Sawyer, she said "Malaysian Media was reporting that they had recently separated and his wife moved into the second family home, presumably until the divorce was final" ( I'm 99 percent sure it was Diane) she made the statement to show that the pilots home probably had not been tampered with prior to investigators arriving by family members. 

Either way that would show someone distraught, not making a political statement, which as I pointed out above makes no sense without any statement. Additionally, even if suicidal it makes no sense to cover all tracks of a suicide and fly for 7 hours and systemically turn off all data systems.   

Something that I have learned over the course of this investigation also on ABC news, is pilots can turn off both sets of transponders ( I can't recall what they called them both) which show where the plane is with a flip of a switch or knob and even turn off he cockpit voice  recorders and the flight data recorder if they remove  circuit breakers, this According to Tom Haueter former director of NTSB. 

I can't see any reason for a pilot of a commercial flight to be allowed access to do such. This should be changed IMO.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Something a pilot can't turn off:

Help from above: Satellite signals can confirm a plane's identity - CNN.com




> There's a reason why Malaysian officials are so confident it was Flight 370 that sent signals to a satellite many hours after the plane disappeared from radar March 8. That's because CNN has learned signals from commercial aircraft to Inmarsat satellites always include a code confirming the identity of the plane...
> 
> 
> ...It is "virtually impossible" to change an aircraft's identifying code or to confuse one aircraft with another, the Inmarsat official said.
> ...




That is indeed interesting information.  Explanatory video at the link as well.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 17, 2014)

Very interesting indeed. I just saw they are now focusing the investigation on the west coast of Australia.

I also was commenting on the other thread I learned that I have learned over the course of this investigation on ABC news, is pilots can turn off both sets of transponders which show where the plane is AND even turn off he cockpit voice recorders and the flight data recorder if they remove circuit breakers according  to Tom Haueter former director of NTSB. 

I can't see any reason for a pilot of a commercial flight to be allowed access to do such, especially given he may be forced to do such under duress. This should be changed IMO. It should not be an option IMO.

I can't imagine what these families are going through due to the selfish and destructive acts of yet unknown individuals.


----------



## Politico (Mar 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Wow, the little terror memes are having a field day.



Well they don't actually know anything so.


----------



## bianco (Mar 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8785718 said:
			
		

> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.
> ...



Yes, and that's probably what happened.
That explains all the irrational climbing, descending, and flightpath changing.
Could've been anything from absolute depression to a stroke.

On "Homicide Hunter" [Lt Joe Kendra] just now on my tv, a kindly grandfather had a stroke, his mind and personality were affected, and he murdered his whole family, including his wife, daughter, and 6 yr old grandson.

As with the kindly grandfather, maybe in his crazed and depressed mind the pilot thought he'd save himself all the crew and passengers from living in this horrible world, do them a favour....and crashed the plane.

Or crashed the plane as payback to the Malaysian govt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8786842 said:
			
		

> Very interesting indeed. I just saw they are now focusing the investigation on the west coast of Australia.
> 
> I also was commenting on the other thread I learned that I have learned over the course of this investigation on ABC news, is pilots can turn off both sets of transponders which show where the plane is AND even turn off he cockpit voice recorders and the flight data recorder if they remove circuit breakers according  to Tom Haueter former director of NTSB.
> 
> ...




I agree.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

New information, and it's interesting:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...d-by-satellite-for-8-hours-after-takeoff.html


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 17, 2014)

Just to clear something up: Just watched an aeronautical engineer who worked on the 777 say in an interview that if the plane had made a descent of 20K in one minute the wings would have broken off. 
It's time for some here to wake up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Just to clear something up: Just watched an aeronautical engineer who worked on the 777 say in an interview that if the plane had made a descent of 20K in one minute the wings would have broken off.
> It's time for some here to wake up.



I don't think you need to wake me up at all, thank you.

And exactly WHEN was that descent recorded within this time frame? During those eight hours, or afterward?

Other than that, the physics of what you mention sound pretty much right. The shearing forces by such a descent, I imagine, could rip the wings off. That sounds quite plausible. But not guaranteed.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Just to clear something up: Just watched an aeronautical engineer who worked on the 777 say in an interview that if the plane had made a descent of 20K in one minute the wings would have broken off.
> It's time for some here to wake up.



Who wants to be the thought police?
When you have a pilot with 18,000 hours, why don't you trust him and how do you start making a case of whom you trust and whom you don't trust?


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 17, 2014)

So is the altitude data sent by the RR engines faulty? http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/15/world/asia/malaysia-military-radar.html


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Not real sure why this thread is making you so defensive. The information in the OP doesn't negate anything you are saying at all. You do realize that, right?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8786835 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8785718 said:
> ...




from what i  gathered it was not unusual for the family to use the other home 

what i have not been able to find has anyone seen them since this started 

several articles say they have disappeared 

the crew needs to have the ability to shutoff electric systems 

in case of an electrical fire 

i am of mixed opinion if flight data recorders should have  a self contained back up battery


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Something a pilot can't turn off:
> 
> Help from above: Satellite signals can confirm a plane's identity - CNN.com
> 
> ...



yes it will ping every hour 

and say i am ready to transmit information but my owners are too cheap 

to pay for the service


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Just to clear something up: Just watched an aeronautical engineer who worked on the 777 say in an interview that if the plane had made a descent of 20K in one minute the wings would have broken off.
> It's time for some here to wake up.



who says it happened in a minute


----------



## Freewill (Mar 17, 2014)

My prediction, which isn't worth a whole lot, is that the plane will be found on the original flight path.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> So is the altitude data sent by the RR engines faulty? http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/15/world/asia/malaysia-military-radar.html



sending out faulty information could mean an electrical fire


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > So is the altitude data sent by the RR engines faulty? http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/15/world/asia/malaysia-military-radar.html
> ...



The plane flew for seven hours though.  



> Whoever was flying the airplane may have flown below 5,000 feet and used mountainous terrain as cover to avoid being detected by radar, the New Straits Times newspaper in Malaysia reported Monday, citing unnamed sources. CNN could not immediately confirm the newspaper's account, which is just one of several as-yet unproven theories about what happened to the jetliner after its last contact with flight controllers.





> Pakistan said Sunday that the plane never showed up on its civilian radars and would have been treated as a threat if it had. The Times of India reported that India's military also said there was no way the plane could have flown over India without being picked up on radar.



Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Get up to speed on latest developments - CNN.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



just because a country says it didnt show up on their radar 

does not mean that the plane flew there under the radar 

it may have meant that the plane was never in the area 

when there is smoke in the cockpit the procedure 

is to turn the circuit breakers off 

if smoke continues more breakers are shut off 

if the electrical system that powers the transponders 

was faulty the crew would not have been able to squawk 7700

as for the ping the satellite received it was not able to say where the plane was 

but rather a greatest distance which includes the original flight path


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> My prediction, which isn't worth a whole lot, is that the plane will be found on the original flight path.



i do too 

there is a guy who was working an oil rig off the shore of Vietnam 

who says he saw a plane on fire at the same time this happened 

on about the same heading 

in about the same location 

Oil Rig Worker Thinks He Saw Malaysia Flight In Flames - Business Insider


----------



## hangover (Mar 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'd like you to point one out that isn't that looney. It's facts like theirs that started the Iraq invasion. Collin Powell was the one giving the yellow cake "fact", and he's supposed to be the least looney of the bunch.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Indofred said:


> I enjoy reading shit posted by idiots without a clue - it makes me laugh.
> 
> I see a photo of the pilot, wearing a political T shirt (That can be bought as a fashion item in many shops) and that makes him a potential extremist.
> Those more familiar with Malaysia will be aware, the more extreme Muslim elements over there have nothing to do with the Chinese but, as we see here, the pilot's mate was Chinese.
> ...



It's his own part of the world that's on the witch hunt.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > My prediction, which isn't worth a whole lot, is that the plane will be found on the original flight path.
> ...



I think that is likely the case.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



There are also 80,000 flights a day around the world.  How do we know it happens to be the same plane?  It is likely but how do we know it wasn't another plane?  No other planes have maintenance problems?


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 17, 2014)

So I read that it was either an alien or Lee Harvey Oswald was reincarnated....


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


If the rig worker saw the 777 "in flames" the entire world would know the 'rig workers' location right? Ergo they would have a damned good idea where the plane was when the rig worker saw it right? Ergo an extensive air search would have spotted some debris b/c the 777 wasn't going very far "in flames" right?  A 777 is a BIG piece of kit right?
The 'rig worker' was lying or mistaken. BTW was the 'rig worker' the only man on the rig at the time? He didn't say: "Look everyone! That's a big MF plane on fire"? Ya right.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 17, 2014)

Is never only 1 crewmember on an oil rig. He didn't shout to anyone "Holy crap! A plane's on fire over there!"? He didn't have a camera-phone or other means to document it, or even think it important enough to tell someone in authority?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 17, 2014)

When this is all finally settled I hope the airline industry makes some critical changes so this never happens again. Namely making it impossible to turn off transponders and installing GPS systems so 'lost' planes can't get lost any more.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 17, 2014)

Rig worker gets his 15 minutes of fame at everyone elses expense lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 17, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> When this is all finally settled I hope the airline industry makes some critical changes so this never happens again. Namely making it impossible to turn off transponders and installing GPS systems so 'lost' planes can't get lost any more.



If you make it impossible to turn off the transponders, ATC is going to have a hell of a mess with all the airplanes pinging away at the gates and maintenance areas.

Just sayin'


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 17, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > When this is all finally settled I hope the airline industry makes some critical changes so this never happens again. Namely making it impossible to turn off transponders and installing GPS systems so 'lost' planes can't get lost any more.
> ...



Is that why they're disableable? Makes sense, but if removing that option prevents 9/11s and 370 events it'd be worth a little extra clutter on the ground.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 17, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



It's not a matter of "clutter". ATC has to keep planes 5 miles apart, or they get collision warnings. Planes 300 feet apart at the gates, and that alarm will be sounding constantly. Which will block the real ones.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 17, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines MH370 passengers did not pass out, Ron Bartsch says



> PASSENGERS on the missing Malaysia Airlines flight would not have passed out as the plane climbed to 45,000 feet, above its maximum flying altitude, according to a leading aviation expert.
> 
> Former Qantas head of safety Ron Bartsch dismissed speculation the erratic change in altitude shortly after contact with the plane was cut off was an attempt to render passengers unconscious.
> 
> ...



Malaysia Airlines MH370 passengers did not pass out, Ron Bartsch says | News.com.au

Does all this speculation matter at this point???


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I would think another jet liner would have been reported missing if it was a different jet.  You can't really ignore one that large with that many people on it not arriving.  When something untoward happens, we may not know which plane it is for a while, though.  When I went to Egypt another jet crossing the Atlantic at the same time we were went into the drink.  Our families were standing on their ear because they thought it was us.  Likely the controllers knew which plane it was, but it had not yet been broadcast.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It may have gone out of sight too fast for him to tell someone else in time to see it.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe that the flight was hijacked by the pilot with the help of one or more passengers. 

The flight was hijacked in order to secure the release of Anwar Ibrahim, who was recently found guilty of sodomy and of whom the pilot was a big supporter. 

During the attempted hijack, all tracking devices were disabled and it may have gone down or crash landed.

Co-pilot had nothing to do with it.

This was politically motivated and had nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



How could you tell if one was on fire or not?  They fly so far away that they look smaller than a dime in the air.  If he could see it, that means that they were in serious trouble because the fire would have to be too big to notice but the fact that there is no plane contradicts that theory for now.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 17, 2014)

I've gotten to the point of believing they HAVE NO FLIPPIN clue what is going on. They are changing the timeline once again.

Yesterday or the day before they said the controls had been messed with THEN then someone in the cockpit said " "All right, good night". 

NOW

They are changing that to the controls were messed with AFTER that - as they said to begin with. 


*Authorities give yet another timeline for missing Malaysian jet*




> Officials revealed a new timeline Monday suggesting the final voice transmission from the cockpit of the missing Malaysian plane may have occurred before any of its communications systems were disabled, adding more uncertainty about who aboard might have been to blame.
> 
> Malaysian officials said earlier that those words came after one of the jetliner's data communications systems - the Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System - had been switched off, suggesting the voice from the cockpit may have been trying to deceive ground controllers.



Authorities give yet another timeline for missing Malaysian jet - CBS News


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 17, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



When this whole mess started, there were two people who said they saw this plane or what appeared to be the plane, or a ball of fire in the sky. Both men in different areas of the country said they saw the fireball in the same area however. One was this oil rig guy and there was another, I can't find that story for the life of me now tho. It also happened to be in the general vicinity of where the plane would have gone down once radar was lost.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



If it was going down, it likely wouldn't be that high.  If it went over the horizon and crashed into the ocean he wouldn't have seen that happen.  I don't think a credible witness should be discounted.  

I think the plane crashed.  They seem to be ruling out some pretty credible evidence, like the seismic activity that was picked up from the ocean floor.  Now it seems they are on a witch hunt.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




Would a plane crashing on the oceans surface cause a seismic event on the ocean floor? How deep was the water there in that area?  I ask since US scientists don't think this seismic event had anything to do with the planes disappearance. If the plane hit the water that hard to cause the event, one would think there would be wreckage in the area. That area was searched, wasn't it?


----------



## Wolfstrike (Mar 17, 2014)

"what happened to the plane?"

"well the plane was sending one blip per hour then it stopped"

"how did it stop?"

"the plane could be under water , in that case the tracking devices won't work well, but, we think the tracking devices were shut off"

"shut off?"

"yeah"

"so...you went to the trouble of placing tracking devices on the plane, then placed switches next to the pilots , so they could shut them off when ever they want?"

"yeah"

"so...because of 9-11, the Department of Homeland Security placed armed men all around New York, but someone can walk into a cockpit ,shut off the tracking devices, and a plane becomes invisible to radar?"

"yeah"

"that's why you guys earn the big money"


----------



## MikeK (Mar 18, 2014)

I was inclined to believe this plane was hidden in some obscure place and a hostage demand would soon be made.  But it's been so long I no longer believe that.  Now I don't know what to think.  

One thing is certain, traveling by air is a very intimidating prospect.  I'm glad I have no need to do that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > When this is all finally settled I hope the airline industry makes some critical changes so this never happens again. Namely making it impossible to turn off transponders and installing GPS systems so 'lost' planes can't get lost any more.
> ...



pilots have to have access to circuit  breakers


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



there are all sorts of separation rules for positive controlled aircraft and uncontrolled aircraft

which has to do with he distance from a radar station and or which rules the pilot is 

flying under


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



i didnt hear of any other aircraft having trouble that night in that area around that time


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



the plane could have been in the 20 ft range or less 

here is his letter to the officials 

he said the flames went out 

Oil Rig Worker Thinks He Saw Malaysia Flight In Flames - Business Insider


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2014)

A new lead on the disappearance of the plane!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 18, 2014)

Wolfstrike said:


> "what happened to the plane?"
> 
> "well the plane was sending one blip per hour then it stopped"
> 
> ...



Good thing the NSA is tracking all our phonecalls and emails

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 18, 2014)

Starting to get really annoyed with all the coverage seeing as how it isn't relating any facts (since we don't know many) but just speculation, conjecture, and the current fav theory. Thought news was supposed to be about facts, not conjecture? Watching CNN's coverage is like watching "Ancient Aliens" lots of theory and conjecture, but not one single fact.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 18, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


You must be a Liberal right. Why would I ask? B/c you're stupid.
What on earth makes you suggest the 'rig worker' is a "credible" witness? Do you know the dude? Went to school with him did you? Or are you just 'assuming' he's sentient enough to tie his boots? Maybe he's a congenital liar.
Maybe he needs some 'attention'.
Same with your claim that "seismic activity" is "credible". Maybe a blue whale swam by and took a shit on top of a seismic monitor. From what seismologists have said there is no way to tell if an aircraft which would have broken up into a million little pieces on impact the size of a 777 then whatever was left of the fuselage floated a thousand feet to the bottom caused any needle to move anywhere on the planet. Wise up pal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Starting to get really annoyed with all the coverage seeing as how it isn't relating any facts (since we don't know many) but just speculation, conjecture, and the current fav theory. Thought news was supposed to be about facts, not conjecture? Watching CNN's coverage is like watching "Ancient Aliens" lots of theory and conjecture, but not one single fact.



true it will turn out to be the simplest of answers 

i still think it was an on board problem perhaps smoke in the cabin 

if the plane did in fact turn left would add to that 

the pilot would have turned to the closest safe harbor 

Palau Langkawi airport which by reports 

they would have flown right over


----------



## namvet (Mar 18, 2014)

who knows ??


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Then someone is hiding the whereabouts of the aircraft?


----------



## armada (Mar 18, 2014)

my Theory :

maybe aliens swallowed plane inside their space craft and took it to outer space with them?


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 18, 2014)

armada said:


> my Theory :
> 
> maybe aliens swallowed plane inside their space craft and took it to outer space with them?


That makes much more sense than some of the ludicrous theories put out. 
Oh ya. There was a fire on board so the pilots pulled the breakers to shut off the tracking systems.
"Hey man! Looks like we've got a fire onboard! Lets disable the means by which we can be tracked". Jesus Christ! How fucking old are you all!?


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 18, 2014)

armada said:


> my Theory :
> 
> maybe aliens swallowed plane inside their space craft and took it to outer space with them?



What are the current theories?  Abducted by Aliens, Foul Play, Friendly Fire, The Pilot did it, they are underwater, they are in Iran, they are at Disneyland.

Someone post a poll.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > my Theory :
> ...



You forgot my favorite. They're still at the gate waiting for permission to shove off. 

Wouldn't want to pay those flight delay fines now would we!

(No, I'm not serious Sherlock)


----------



## Freewill (Mar 18, 2014)

Having done more then I should of posting on the conspiracy theory board I do have a theory.

This plane was a plane much like the ones on 9/11.  Remote controlled and able to crash without producing wreckage.  That's why we having heard from those on board cause there were none.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 18, 2014)

What's keeping them from putting out a large sum of money as a reward for the first person to find that dag gum plane ? In a case like this one, that even baffles me to this day. Are government's so arrogant now, that they need no help from the private sector or the average everyday citizen any longer ?


----------



## Samson (Mar 18, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> What's keeping them from putting out a large sum of money as a reward for the first person to find that dag gum plane ? In a case like this one, that even baffles me to this day. Are government's so arrogant now, that they need no help from the private sector or the average everyday citizen any longer ?



Indeed.

Who knows how many, discharged from the military may use money from a ping pong endorsement to buy a shrimping boat, name it "Jenny" and set off for the REWARD!!


----------



## Samson (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > my Theory :
> ...



OBAMA had the plane destroyed because it had his Kenyan Birth Certificate onboard.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > What's keeping them from putting out a large sum of money as a reward for the first person to find that dag gum plane ? In a case like this one, that even baffles me to this day. Are government's so arrogant now, that they need no help from the private sector or the average everyday citizen any longer ?
> ...





well we would know what party they belonged to if they failed and blamed it on the last guys at the wheel of the boat


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > armada said:
> ...





no Kenya has it destroyed; in embarrassment they took down their "Obama was born here" sign


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Having done more then I should of posting on the conspiracy theory board I do have a theory.
> 
> This plane was a plane much like the ones on 9/11.  Remote controlled and able to crash without producing wreckage.  That's why we having heard from those on board cause there were none.





people who fly into buildings find it difficult to make calls; all dead and what not


idiot


----------



## westwall (Mar 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...








And......it sank!


----------



## westwall (Mar 18, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...







That's pure BS.  Modern jet airliners are far more maneuverable and more powerful than fighter jets of the 1950's and early '60's.  They are stressed for at least 5G positive and 3G negative.  They fly through turbulence that they shrug off, even when they suffer severe enough tossing about to injure people it is the rare occurrence when the aircraft is damaged.


----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is my theory: The pilot or co pilot did it as an act of suicide. So why go to all this trouble rather than just blowing your brains out in a hotel room? So any insurance policies on your life will be paid off to your heirs. 

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## aplcr0331 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## bianco (Mar 18, 2014)

All very simple;

A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com



> The left turn is the key here. Zaharie Ahmad Shah1 was a very experienced senior captain with 18,000 hours of flight time.
> We old pilots were drilled to know what is the closest airport of safe harbor while in cruise. Airports behind us, airports abeam us, and airports ahead of us. They&#8217;re always in our head. Always. If something happens, you don&#8217;t want to be thinking about what are you going to do&#8211;you already know what you are going to do.
> When I saw that left turn with a direct heading, I instinctively knew he was heading for an airport.
> He was taking a direct route to Palau Langkawi, a 13,000-foot airstrip with an approach over water and no obstacles.
> ...



#####

I'm flying soon.
Hope they don't forget to pump up the tyres.

So, planes are not sealed at all, and something as simple as a blown tyre because someone forgot to put air in it can bring down a jet laden with many hundreds of people.
Ridiculous.
They don't print that on the ticket!   or on the website.

The planes need to be sealed properly, or fire-proof tyres invented.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 18, 2014)

bianco said:


> All very simple;
> 
> A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com
> 
> ...




That sharp left turn was already programmed into a computer system, most likely by someone in the cockpit. This was done intentionally.


----------



## bianco (Mar 18, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> That sharp left turn was already programmed into a computer system, most likely by someone in the cockpit. This was done intentionally.



Before the flight, or during flight?


The things we discover though.
That the plane can be brought down by a blown tyre that catches fire.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 18, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


> Here is my theory: The pilot or co pilot did it as an act of suicide. So why go to all this trouble rather than just blowing your brains out in a hotel room? So any insurance policies on your life will be paid off to your heirs.
> 
> Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk



Neither the pilot nor copilot requested to fly with the other. 

"Suicide" would be a hard sell at the last minute, don't you think?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 18, 2014)

bianco said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > That sharp left turn was already programmed into a computer system, most likely by someone in the cockpit. This was done intentionally.
> ...



According to the New York Times, the plane's Flight Management System was reprogrammed either in the air or before takeoff by someone with knowledge of how the plane works: 

Instead of manually operating the plane&#8217;s controls, whoever altered Flight 370&#8217;s path typed seven or eight keystrokes into a computer on a knee-high pedestal between the captain and the first officer, according to officials. The Flight Management System, as the computer is known, directs the plane from point to point specified in the flight plan submitted before a flight.

Unnamed officials told the Times that it's not unusual to reprogram the plane's route, in order to avoid bad weather or air traffic, by entering codes representing different waypoints &#8212; geographic markers pilots can identify by sight and use to navigate. Other sources have previously reported that whoever flew MH370 off course was using such waypoints. 

The Times reports that the flight followed the new route before the Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System (Acars) had been switched off: 

Flight 370&#8217;s Flight Management System reported its status to the Acars, which in turn transmitted information back to a maintenance base, according to an American official. This shows that the reprogramming happened before the Acars stopped working. The Acars ceased to function about the same time that oral radio contact was lost and the airplane&#8217;s transponder also stopped, *fueling suspicions that foul play was involved in the plane&#8217;s disappearance.*

http://www.thewire.com/global/2014/03/malaysia-flight-programmed-off-course/359272/


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 18, 2014)

I believe that the jet followed a SW trajectory for the following reasons:



> ... The northern parts of the traffic corridor include some tightly guarded airspace over India, Pakistan and even some U.S. installations in Afghanistan, U.S. authorities believe it's more likely the aircraft crashed into waters outside of the reach of radar south of India, a U.S. official told CNN. If it had flown farther north, it's likely it would have been detected by radar. However, on Monday, an Indian military official told CNN that its military radar in the area of the Andaman and Nicobar Islands isn't as closely watched as it is in other areas. This leaves open the possibility that the flight may not have been picked up by Indian military radar around the time of its last believed Malaysian radar contact, near the island of Pulau Perak in the Strait of Malacca.








Why would the jet ... with limited fuel ... head SW in order to go north? Especially if it were hijacked?


Remember too, that the pilot moved his family out of their home the DAY before the jets disappearance.

This was no accident.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 18, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Doesn't matter if it sank, just as long as the landing was successful, the crew and passengers were saved, and all in a good days work. 

It sank ? Really, so what does that have to do with another jet such as the one in question landing on land where the ground is either prepared for it to land or the season is right for it to land in certain places that would accommodate such a landing if it is the case ?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 18, 2014)

bianco said:


> All very simple;
> 
> A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com
> 
> ...





The article at the link is the most coherent theory I've read about what happened - and likely the correct motorcycle.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 18, 2014)

armada said:


> my Theory :
> 
> maybe aliens swallowed plane inside their space craft and took it to outer space with them?


I've been expecting you.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 18, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I suppose you could land it on a mile of beach or do a belly landing on a mile of shallow water.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 18, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I believe that the jet followed a SW trajectory for the following reasons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The authorities already checked his email, his home and his simulator for clues.  There was none.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 18, 2014)

bianco said:


> All very simple;
> 
> A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com
> 
> ...




*Here's What Pilots Think About The New Idea That The Missing Plane Flew For Hours After A Fire Killed The Pilots*



> In  a Google+ post, Chris Goodfellow argued that smoke filled the cockpit, maybe from a burning tire on the front landing gear


.

One pilot agreed in the above story, others stated this:



> pilots preparing to change destination "would have communicated their emergency and intentions to turn around, as well as ask for assistance and direct routing to a suitable airport from the air traffic controllers very quickly."





> "The checklist I utilized for smoke and fumes in the B-777-200ER does not specifically address the transponder being turned off," he said.





> And, he pointed out, it's unlikely smoke would have knocked the pilots unconscious or killed them  because they have oxygen masks.





> Each pilot has a quick-donning mask, and putting it on is step one on the fire checklist. It covers the full face, even if the pilot wears glasses, and can be put on in about two seconds. "These masks are quite excellent at protecting a pilot from smoke and fumes




Read more: Did Missing Plane Fly For Hours After Deadly Fire? - Business Insider


Its rather cool, the oxygen does not turn on until the mask is on and turns off as soon as the mask is removed. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K1RipVKyLQ]O2 doff (quick donning mask) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 18, 2014)

Remote Islanders In The Indian Ocean Claim They Saw The Missing Malaysia Plane



> Several Maldives residents on the island of Kuda Huvadhoo told Haveeru that they saw a large white aircraft, with red stripes across it (like Malaysia Airlines planes) around 6:15 a.m. local time (9:15 a.m. Malaysia time) on March 8.



Read more: Maldives Islanders Claim To See Malaysia 370 - Business Insider









According to the report, many of the islanders are reporting the same thing.... Seems impossible.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Highly unlikely though, but anythings possible at this point, otherwise upon what is to be found or learned as later to be a weird scenario and/or a weird or strange case maybe. Is there any equivalent "Bermuda triangles" in the areas ? Kidding, but then again maybe not at this point. If the plane sunk completely intact, then there would be no debris field right ? I wonder if it landed on a calm and smooth sea in the middle of the night, and then sunk into the abyss while completely intact somewhere ? Hmmm. 

The flying for hours further though, may dampen that thought, and place it either landed or crashed in a location that has become a needle in a haystack at this point.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Starting to get really annoyed with all the coverage seeing as how it isn't relating any facts (since we don't know many) but just speculation, conjecture, and the current fav theory. *Thought news was supposed to be about facts,* not conjecture? Watching CNN's coverage is like watching "Ancient Aliens" lots of theory and conjecture, but not one single fact.



News hasn't been news in the past 15-20 years.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 18, 2014)

It crashed and no one got off a mayday.   Yeah sure.

The latest rumor mill grist is that the plane was hijacked on order of obama and safely landed at the navy base on Diego Garcia.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8795567 said:
			
		

> Remote Islanders In The Indian Ocean Claim They Saw The Missing Malaysia Plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't we hold onto this information until they find the plane.  Then we will see how true it is.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> It crashed and no one got off a mayday.   Yeah sure.
> 
> The latest rumor mill grist is that the plane was hijacked on order of obama and safely landed at the navy base on Diego Garcia.



  You're such a psycho.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 18, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





It doesn't have a thing to do with it.  Except for the part where it blows holes in all of their crazy conspiracy theories.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> CaféAuLait;8795567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hummmm, I just read another article which says that last ping to the satellite was near the Maldives. 

Missing Malaysia Airlines plane MH370: Islanders claim they saw jet fly over Maldives | Metro News


With all the crazy reporting I don't know what to believe anymore TBH.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8795545 said:
			
		

> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > All very simple;
> ...



in an emergency 

the rule is 

aviate   navigate communicate in that order


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



no probably not


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8795545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 In short, fly the plane, then ask for help, everything else can wait? 

Is there a set of rules /steps which dictate the captain should assure he is able to fly, such as donning a mask in case of fire?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8795567 said:
			
		

> Remote Islanders In The Indian Ocean Claim They Saw The Missing Malaysia Plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really 

if the pilot set the auto pilot to head for  Palau Langkawi airport 

for an emergency landing ( which by all accounts in the various drawings)

the plane flew right over  and the pilot did not intervene with the auto pilot

it would have kept going on that path until it ran out of gas 

in 1999 a Lear jet climbing out of Florida for Texas 

had its auto pilot set for the first leg when it lost cabin pressure 

and everyone went to sleep 

the plane flew on the heading for several hours 

finally crash landing up here in South Dakota 

it flew for 4 hours and over 1500 miles by itself


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't have the foggiest if this is true but this is what China Times is reporting.


Malaysia lied about MH370; plane may be in Somalia or Mongolia: official

Malaysia lied about MH370; plane may be in Somalia or Mongolia: official?Society?News?WantChinaTimes.com



I don't know the reputation of the paper above, but I do know there have been many questionable statements from Malaysian officials. Some of those being  the people who were on the plane with stolen passports were black and looked like Mario Balotelli, (not even close). Another, when the official stated he never said the plane turned when he in fact did at the beginning of the flight gone missing. 

Have officials lied or is this just an unorganized mess, or is the news reporting too fast wanting facts and making them up as they go along?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8795567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably should have clarified, I meant it seemed impossible given Malaysian officials were nearly 100 percent sure the plane was off the coast of Australia and that is why the search started there.


----------



## PainefulTruth (Mar 19, 2014)

I've often said that Galt's Gulch is not possible in today's world.  Now I'm not so sure.  I guess the real question is:

_Where_ is John Galt?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797091 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8795545 said:
> ...



i should have also said investigate 

each airline has various sets of rules about  smoke in the cabin or cockpit 

air mask and smoke Googles are to be worn if you cant see you cant fly 

yes they have emergency procedure checklists for various types of smoke 

an actual fire in the cabin or cockpit would be even more intense 

since the emergency has moved from smoke to fire 

with an abbreviated checklist and ditch in the drink


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 19, 2014)

They saw a plane.  At night.  With red stripes.

When I see planes at night its a couple of lights passing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797153 said:
			
		

> I don't have the foggiest if this is true but this is what China Times is reporting.
> 
> 
> Malaysia lied about MH370; plane may be in Somalia or Mongolia: official
> ...



i sort of believe that the crew ripped off the airplane 

because it was carrying something valuable from Malaysia to China in the cargo


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

that is an interesting article though something that is odd 

the plane flew right over the other airport 

yet they didnt see the plane on their radar 

strange


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> They saw a plane.  At night.  With red stripes.
> 
> When I see planes at night its a couple of lights passing.



true 

at night in the dark i can really only see white and shades of grey


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> They saw a plane.  At night.  With red stripes.
> 
> When I see planes at night its a couple of lights passing.



It wasn't at night it was 6:15 in the morning for them in the Maldives. The questionable thing may be the flight path, north to southeast, towards Addu. unless the pilots were trying to evade some waypoint or radar.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> that is an interesting article though something that is odd
> 
> the plane flew right over the other airport
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree and said that somewhere in the beginning of this thread. Not to mention they had to fly all the way over Malaysian airspace and only 250 miles from their airport of origin in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797204 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > that is an interesting article though something that is odd
> ...



maybe the plane did land in  Palau Langkawi has anyone looked there for it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797196 said:
			
		

> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > They saw a plane.  At night.  With red stripes.
> ...



*it was 6:15 in the morning for them in the Maldives*

thanks


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8797091 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, in your opinion as a pilot, would a wheel well fire consume the cockpit that fast where they could not radio in and would not have had time to put on masks? I try to think of evading things in the car, and the split second decisions we make. I realize things go wrong in a heartbeat. Would the pilots have had so pre-warning there was fire and had time to call in with some fire warning system?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8797196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no problem. Given they made the supposed 'hard left' about 40 minutes from the airport of origin then back over Malaysia, it just might put them over the Maldives at 6:15 am. About 5.30 hours flying time?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797237 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8797196 said:
> ...



sounds about right disregarding variables like wind and altitude


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

when there is talk about electrical smoke and fires on the 777 

something to consider 

The flight-control system for the 777 airplane is different from those on other Boeing airplane designs. Rather than have the airplane rely on cables to move the ailerons, elevator, and rudder, Boeing designed the 777 with fly-by-wire technology. As a result, the 777 uses wires to carry electrical signals from the pilot control wheel, column, and pedals to a primary flight computer.

Boeing: Boeing 777 Facts


----------



## bianco (Mar 19, 2014)

BBC News - Malaysia missing plane: Relatives threaten hunger strike

_*Malaysia missing plane: Relatives threaten hunger strike *

"Telling us lies": Relatives vented their anger during a meeting with officials

Relatives of the Chinese passengers on the missing Malaysia Airlines flight have threatened a hunger strike if the Malaysian authorities fail to provide more accurate information.

Families vented their anger at a meeting with the airline in Beijing.

Officials in Malaysia say they are trying to narrow the search area, which now covers about 2.24m square nautical miles (7.68m sq km).

Flight MH370 went missing on 8 March with 239 people on board.

Some 25 countries are involved in looking for the plane. _

#####

Going on a hunger strike won't do any good...all that will do is make the relatives sick.
Their loved ones who are missing will still be missing, and they'll be sick or dead.
A hunger strike is no use at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

bianco said:


> BBC News - Malaysia missing plane: Relatives threaten hunger strike
> 
> _*Malaysia missing plane: Relatives threaten hunger strike *
> 
> ...



I agree it won't do any good. Perhaps their intent is to bring the spotlight onto Malaysian authorities and their claims which in many a case proves lies and if "lies" is too strong, then misinformation.  Maybe they believe they can get other countries to help. I posted an article from China media where the Chinese firmly believe they are being lied to.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8797231 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8797091 said:
> ...



there was a guy talking about a nose wheel fire as a possibility 

 a tire burns pretty hot 

they the pilots would see lots of smoke first 

they would have started the emergency smoke procedures 

they would be 

trying to fly the plane 

put on masks 

setting a course for a safe harbor 

investigating the problem 

trying to stop the smoke

communicating with crew 

pulling circuits 

they would be doing all those things plus more before they called anyone 

by the location of a nose wheel tire 

it would have raised a lot of problems with the electrical systems


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Hummmm CNN is reporting information was deleted from the captains flight simulator and officials are trying to recover the data. 

Official: Flight simulator had data deleted from it

http://www.local10.com/news/official-some-data-deleted-from-simulator/25047274

They are also stating reports about sightings in the Maldives where people claimed to see the plane is wrong (??) and they are sure the plane is someone along the southern arc of the last known coords, off the western coast of Australia.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;8797231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you again for all your information!


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2014)

Misinformation you mean.
The 777 has automatic fire suppression systems in each wheel hanger.
The front wheels are the most at risk of any wheels. The hanger for the front wheels is designed to withstand fire and impact.
All wheel hangers are designed not to allow any smoke or debris to enter the interior of the plane. All wheel hangers have automatic fire suppression systems (note systems).
The 'front wheel' fire causing smoke to enter the cockpit is ludicrous.
"Next".


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2014)

The search online for missing Malaysia Airlines FLIGHT MH370 | Mail Online
Note the profile of the plane from the sat. photo.
Is it the profile of a 777? You decide.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Misinformation you mean.
> The 777 has automatic fire suppression systems in each wheel hanger.
> The front wheels are the most at risk of any wheels. The hanger for the front wheels is designed to withstand fire and impact.
> All wheel hangers are designed not to allow any smoke or debris to enter the interior of the plane. All wheel hangers have automatic fire suppression systems (note systems).
> ...




*The 777 has automatic fire suppression systems in each wheel hanger*.

bs


In (normal position, mechanically locked)  unlocks automatically for a fire warning, or ... Boeing B777 - Systems Summary [Fire Protection]. Page 1 .... The main gear wheel wells have a fire detection system, but no fire extinguishing system.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Misinformation you mean.
> ...


I stand corrected. Detection and Suppression are certainly different.
I do stand by the fact that smoke and or any debris can not enter the interior of the plane from the wheel hangers.
While not common tire fires do occur and all pilots are trained to deal specifically with this eventuality. Detection devices indicate the heat of the tire/s and all wheel hanger wells and the mechanical elements used to control the movement of the landing gear are specifically designed to withstand tire fires in modern aircraft.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




the procedure is simple if all things are equal 

extend the gear 

but who says all things had been equal in this flight 

smoke can certainly enter the cabin from a wheel fire 

if enough time goes by


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 The point of extending the gear is to burn off/out the tire fire ASAP. At a few hundred KPH that does not take long enough for any significant amount of smoke to get past the hanger seals. 
All adjacent areas close by and all areas that would be exposed to the effects of a tire burning are constructed with special fire retardant materials specifically installed in the event of a burning tire.
The pilots are instantly automatically alerted to the heat alarm sensors within the wheel hanger and attacked to the tire valves should a tire catch fire.
Full cover oxygen masks provide enough oxygen for both pilots for the full duration of any commercial flight. It's the law.
IMO a tire fire did not cause the plane to crash, if that was what occurred.
IMO the co-pilot incapacitated the Captain then took control of the plane and he ended up crashing the plane either from pilot error of intentionally b/c of some mental/emotional disorder.
I knew a twenty five year old man for over ten years. Saw him almost daily. Dependable/straightforward/honest/loyal/fire fighter/salt of the earth type. Never any hint of him being crazy. One Christmas eve dinner with him and his lovely wife and kids and another dozen people he stood up and calmly told us all that what he had to say was very important: He had come to the dinner to tell us all present that he was in fact "the literal son of God". We ended up taking him to the hospital then he ended up staying in a gated mental hospital for about three years. Then he left the area. Maybe he went back to stay with his father in heaven.
Point is no one can predict what any one is capable of.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



yes if all things are equal 


but as of now we just do not know what happened 

personally i do not think a nose wheel fire caused the problem 

but a part of the supposed information as to what the plane did 

would suggest attempts to shake a landing gear open 


*  the co-pilot incapacitated the Captain then took control of the plane and he ended up crashing the plane either from pilot error of intentionally b/c of some mental/emotional disorder.
*


certainly that is another theory and possible 

but as of now there is no more proof of that then the landing gear problem


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Today I have a theory and it is only a theory.  Many of the things we worry about don't come true but anything can come true.

There is a teaching that America is the Big Satan and Israel is the little satan or vice versa.  I don't subscribe to this theory but on 9-11 America got attacked by jetliners flying into the World Trade Center.  Now we have another jetliner missing.  Is it going to attack what they call the little satan?

How would you react to that?  What would it mean if it were true?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



there is some retired general that claims he is "in the know"

and says pretty much the same thing 

i hope not 

i still am inclined to believe the plane was ripped off for 

something valuable in the cargo 

the latest version of where radar lost track just happens 

to be over the other airport in Malaysia


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



look at where 

the officials claim where they lost radar contact 







the spot right over the other airport 

with a 13000 runway 

maybe they landed there


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8791896 said:
			
		

> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



That was the speculation.  But sometimes the ocean is too deep to go completely to the bottom of it.  There is still a lot of the ocean we know nothing about.  I would think there would be something floating if the craft came apart.  If it didn't, not so much.  The seats are flotation devices on all planes, so if it broke up I would  expect to see some of them floating.  

There are a lot of 'theories' but that is all they are, IMO.  Anybody's guess is as good as anybody else's at this point.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeK said:


> I was inclined to believe this plane was hidden in some obscure place and a hostage demand would soon be made.  But it's been so long I no longer believe that.  Now I don't know what to think.
> 
> One thing is certain, traveling by air is a very intimidating prospect.  I'm glad I have no need to do that.



Well, I have flown a lot and have overcome a horrible fear of flying I got when a 727 did a little nosedive.  But it is still a good way to travel.  And if you want to go certain places, you have to fly because the bridges just don't cross the oceans.  The air industry is critical to our economy and way of life.  We just overlook that most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Doesn't sound like a hoax.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Toro said:


> A new lead on the disappearance of the plane!



Where's this guy when you need him?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...





And that certainly could be if they are unable to account for all the people who were on it.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> And that certainly could be if they are unable to account for all the people who were on it.



please clarify. that statement doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to get really annoyed with all the coverage seeing as how it isn't relating any facts (since we don't know many) but just speculation, conjecture, and the current fav theory. *Thought news was supposed to be about facts,* not conjecture? Watching CNN's coverage is like watching "Ancient Aliens" lots of theory and conjecture, but not one single fact.
> ...



Correct.  It's just another show.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And that certainly could be if they are unable to account for all the people who were on it.
> ...



It was a response to another post.  Go back and read.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2014)

Are we still going on about how airline planes aren't jets?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

So far no one has postulated that perhaps the plane has landed somewhere, is intact, is known to be intact by the Malaysian government, but the people are all dead.  Therefore, Malaysia would be mum on the whereabouts of the plane because they could not account for the disappearance of the PEOPLE rather than the disappearance of the PLANE!  Not as colorful as aliens, but not as drab as a crash at sea.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Are we still going on about how airline planes aren't jets?


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 19, 2014)

MikeK said:


> One thing is certain, traveling by air is a very intimidating prospect.  I'm glad I have no need to do that.



Do you drive?  That is certainly more dangerous than flying.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still going on about how airline planes aren't jets?



And then we have the 'prop jets.'


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Which planes went "missing' during 911? Like none.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still going on about how airline planes aren't jets?


Ah..the plane in question?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yea...when he said that, I was like...WTF?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ahhh, yes, and which one of those was like the ones flown on 9/11?


----------



## bianco (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Misinformation you mean.
> The 777 has automatic fire suppression systems in each wheel hanger.
> The front wheels are the most at risk of any wheels. The hanger for the front wheels is designed to withstand fire and impact.
> All wheel hangers are designed not to allow any smoke or debris to enter the interior of the plane. All wheel hangers have automatic fire suppression systems (note systems).
> ...




Wonderful news...as I'm flying soon.
I was a bit concerned about all that, under inflated tyres starting fires and bringing down the plane.

Even though I'm only flying domestic, and not in the US [9/11 flights were domestic]...terrorists are everywhere.
At the 'Muslim riots' in Sydney a couple of years ago there were people marching thru the streets chanting *"Obama, Obama, we love Osama" *
Baaah!   there oughta be a law! 

bin Laden once said; "My soldiers are at the gates of the US lackeys". 


Hopefully airport security will be on high alert now, the cockpit doors will be tightly locked, and the planes well maintained.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

Today's theory.....it might be in Pakistan near the Afghanistan border inside Taliban-controlled territory...Pakistan dismissed the idea, etc,etc...

Speculation reigns supreme when it comes to flight 370....in this day and age,nobody knows anything, totally amazing!


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> Today's theory.....it might be in Pakistan near the Afghanistan border inside Taliban-controlled territory...Pakistan dismissed the idea, etc,etc...
> 
> Speculation reigns supreme when it comes to flight 370....in this day and age,nobody knows anything, totally amazing!



I read somewhere that the plane was last seen "circling the drain".


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Today's theory.....it might be in Pakistan near the Afghanistan border inside Taliban-controlled territory...Pakistan dismissed the idea, etc,etc...
> ...



Next, it will turn out in my backyard...some say they saw it there


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Must get great gas mileage ....it has been up there for a long time...


Looks like this guy  is ready for the plane coming just dropping out of the sky...


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines missing plane could be as far south as the Cocos Islands.-

Could be only...but I don't think so.


Malaysia Airlines missing plane could be as far south as the Cocos Islands, Heard Island | News.com.au


----------



## bianco (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> Today's theory.....it might be in Pakistan near the Afghanistan border inside Taliban-controlled territory...Pakistan dismissed the idea, etc,etc...
> 
> Speculation reigns supreme when it comes to flight 370....in this day and age,nobody knows anything, totally amazing!



In this day and age everything should be known about flights.

Officials should simply be able to press a button and be able to locate every plane.
Every single one.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Today's theory.....it might be in Pakistan near the Afghanistan border inside Taliban-controlled territory...Pakistan dismissed the idea, etc,etc...
> ...



Did they have Skittles on board?


----------



## namvet (Mar 19, 2014)

is there any proof it actually took off ???


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2014)

Have they questioned ET yet?


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 19, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have they questioned ET yet?



News agencies are reporting a shortage of Reases Pieces worldwide. 

You might be on to sumthin.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 19, 2014)

The aliens took it, because Elvis told them that on earth he was used to owning his own plane.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Have they questioned ET yet?
> ...



Couldn't hurt.  Nobody else seems to have any idea.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 19, 2014)

If the plane was landed somewhere, and the plan was to wait and then use it at a later date (camoflauged at it's location), then as the world media shows that the agencies might be closing in on the truth, well it would be cuttin torch time into a million pieces, where as "poof" it's gone forever. Sometimes things shouldn't be so public until after the crime is solved, but then again these days where the law isn't even trusted, we depend on the media to now keep us all safe...Wow.

I would have issued a reward for it, and then I would have waited for someone to maybe want to get rich all do the importance of the situation for us after 9-11.

How about $500,000 for starters, that may have done it (maybe more all depending). 

If find the wreckage (no fowl play) then half of that at $250,000.

If find a piece that may have been torched due to an attempt at disposal, then it's $1,000,000 dollars if the piece can be verified somehow.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 19, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



I wonder if the plane got a higher altitude whether it would give the plane a longer longitude.


----------



## namvet (Mar 19, 2014)

we have enough opinions to put this in the conspiracy forum


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 19, 2014)

namvet said:


> we have enough opinions to put this in the conspiracy forum


That looks like where it is heading for sure, and so I guess everything is smoke and mirrors anymore when it comes to learning the truth these days. Still trust the whole wide world yall ? Happy, happy koombiya right ?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Breaking CBS news: 

Australian PM: 2 objects in search for Malaysian jet may have been found FBTW


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/austral...d-to-missing-malaysian-jet-have-been-spotted/


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8802030 said:
			
		

> Breaking CBS news:
> 
> Australian PM: 2 objects in search for Malaysian jet may have been found FBTW
> 
> ...




yep... I am hearing the same....Australia found some debris possibly related to 370 flight



Malaysia Airlines MH370: Tony Abbott says possible debris found in Indian Ocean - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> CaféAuLait;8802030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing I have read identifies what those objects were.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 19, 2014)

UPDATE: Debris from Malaysian Airliner may have been found-Australia 


6 minutes ago

Malaysia Airlines MH370: Tony Abbott says possible debris found in Indian Ocean - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 

__________________

DEBRIS DETECTED IN SOUTHERN INDIAN OCEAN IN SEARCH FOR MISSING JET, AIRCRAFT ON WAY TO SITE... | Business Insider

Planes diverted off Perth coast after debris spotted | Rockhampton Morning Bulletin 
__________________


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

The Australian Prime Minister made the announcement to the House, it means he must be pretty sure what he is talking about.... this is looking as a good lead... we don't know 100%

we'll have to  wait and see


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> The Australian Prime Minister made the announcement to the House, it means he must be pretty sure what he is talking about.... this is looking as a good lead... we don't know 100%
> 
> we'll have to  wait and see




I do hope this is the real thing. That plane can be used for some pretty awful things if in tact and in that wrongs hands.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2014)

yes 2 pieces of objects found ... if this is the plane the families will have some end finally...sad end but end


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The Australian Prime Minister made the announcement to the House, it means he must be pretty sure what he is talking about.... this is looking as a good lead... we don't know 100%
> ...



Its sad, I've thought the same thing. Although I hoped it might have landed somewhere and the passengers being held hostage, that possibility left open the second, the plane was probably being used for nefarious purposes.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

This should be required on all flights IMO. 


This $10-per-flight Upgrade Could Have Found the Missing Plane


This $10-per-flight Upgrade Could Have Found the Missing Plane


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2014)

This will ultimately be solved and resolved. Damn but we are good. The best and the brightest are on it. 

Bank. 

Slam and dunk. 

Just you wait.


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

skye said:


> yes 2 pieces of objects found ... if this is the plane the families will have some end finally...sad end but end




Better an end that brings pain and closure than a lifetime of wondering.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 19, 2014)

Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.



...and those pieces were panted and made stationary in the sand and the surf so the authorities could find them.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.



Possibly "fake" bodies too, right?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, that press conference was a bit deflating.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 20, 2014)

*Australian PM says 2 objects possibly found in search for Malaysian jet*

Published March 20, 2014
FoxNews.com

Australia's prime minister said Thursday two objects possibly related to the missing Malaysia Airlines flight have been spotted on satellite imagery and an air force aircraft was diverted to the area to try to locate them. 

The Orion aircraft was expected to arrive in the area Thursday afternoon, Prime Minister Tony Abott told Parliament in Canberra. Three additional aircraft, including a U.S. P-8 are expected to follow for a more intensive search, Fox News has learned. 

Abbott cautioned, however, that the task of locating these objects will be extremely difficult and "it may turn out that they are not related to the search for flight MH370."  

He did not say where the objects were. Military planes from Australia, the U.S. and New Zealand were covering a search region over the southern Indian Ocean that was narrowed down on Wednesday from 232,000 square miles to 117,000 square miles. 

The latest revelation came as FBI and Malaysian investigators were working to retrieve files that were recently deleted from a home flight simulator belonging to a pilot on board Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 in a hunt for clues as to where the plane headed after it changed course from its planned route to Beijing.  
...

Australian PM says 2 objects possibly found in search for Malaysian jet | Fox News


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 20, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8802030 said:
> ...



Why hold a news conference if it could turn out to be nothing?  Do they know something?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I wished they had waited to announce until they had further confirmation, the families must be going through hell.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 20, 2014)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > yes 2 pieces of objects found ... if this is the plane the families will have some end finally...sad end but end
> ...



If they confirm this to be flight 370... the answers will only lead to more questions. Was it an act of terrorism? A suicide run? A death wish? A catastrophic cockpit malfunction? Won't be much closure until these family members know exactly how their loved ones met their ends


----------



## bianco (Mar 20, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Australia's "9/11" gone wrong?

A hijacked plane flying down the WA coast in the middle of the night?
Where were Australia's fighter jets scrambled to prevent the hijacked jet from crashing into Perth city/suburbs?
What fighter jets?

Where were Australia's missile batteries put on red alert ready to take the hijacked plane out?
What missile batteries?

Where was Australia's defence radar screaming sirens to wake up the whole nation>
What radar defence?

Australia's defences are pathetic, frankly.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Australia objects:













Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Two objects spotted in southern Indian Ocean, Australia says - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Indofred (Mar 20, 2014)

Not likely to be terrorism

BBC News - Malaysia plane search: Why terrorist attack is unlikely


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2014)

It looks like they found the debris of the airplane:

Objects spotted in Indian Ocean may be debris from Malaysia Airlines - CNN.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2014)

Connery said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.
> ...





lol...


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Why hold a news conference if it could turn out to be nothing?  Do they know something?



Because everyone cries and whines if they don't. Chinese are going on a hunger strike because they haven't divined an answer. Sounds like a Darwin opportunity if you ask me.


----------



## bianco (Mar 20, 2014)

"The Monk" [new Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott] is cool, calm, rational, and measured in his speech.

In other words, "it could be that wreckage from the missing Malaysia Airlines plane has been sighted in the southern Indian ocean...but we won't know for certain until navy ships arrive on the scene. Finding the suspected wreckage will be no easy task."


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Depends on the person. For me it would.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2014)

Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.


Is there anything you could actually hide from the media now or actually ask for it to wait on ? There are so many leaks it ain't funny..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.



one would think so


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 20, 2014)

bianco said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Misinformation you mean.
> ...


There is literally no such thing as any modern plane such as the 777 that ever has an "under-inflated tire" during take-off The technology to monitor the temperature and pressure of every tire on these planes has been around for a couple of decades.
As a matter of fact one of the first things on every planes' check list is to turn on all the tire sensors, than turn off all the tire sensors then turn on the redundant tire sensors then turn them off then turn on the first line sensors. (Now days this is all done by computer and even the computer must run through it's own set of tests to indicate the computer isn't screwed up.) If there is the slightest anomaly in any sensor a warning light/audio alarm sounds and the pilot is not allowed to proceed with any further checks until this critical preflight problem is fixed. Actually the pre flight crew has already run every check and signed off on the plane for flight before any pilot boards the plane.
Should a tire blow out during take off the on-board computers instantly adjust the flight controls to compensate for the lack of air pressure in any tire.
Those engineers who work for Boeing etc have virtually every imaginable mechanical/electronic failure covered.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 20, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.
> ...



this is not the time to focus on the cost but the it must be staggering.

and the idea that such a tragedy is due to one person's/or group, I suppose--hatred of humanity. 

so much to process. 

and again--what can be done to improve security? 

the last thing I heard was that the items identified are located several thousand feet under the surface, visibility is poor due to weather conditions and so many other complicating factors. 

Whatever this turns out to be--I couldn't have stood another theory about the simulator. 

And --speculation on the final words, 'all right--good night'. There should have been time by now to thoroughly research the copilot--if he didn't typically sign off in this manner--it seems like someone would have this fyi --all of this is so senseless. jmo.


----------



## hangover (Mar 20, 2014)

The U.S. government has satellites that can read the date of a dime laying on the street, but can't find a 777 airliner. Hmmmmm!


----------



## hangover (Mar 20, 2014)

How is the FBI able to confiscate the computers of the Malaysian pilot and co-pilot? Can the FBI invade any country and take whatever they want?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 20, 2014)

Missing Malaysian Airline plane latest: Specialist says 'debris find' off Australian coast would CONFIRM human intervention - Mirror Online

nothing too exciting in this article--'the debris may or may not be pieces of the Malaysian airliner'

'it could have drifted --satellite pictures dated a few days ago'

to that I say--surely someone is aware of this---so the search may need to revise. It is beyond me to know how search and rescue operations are ever carried out but they are. 

What they think the Norwegian cargo ship that is in the area can do--I have no idea. I guess they can keep watch--might happen to see something and let the other more sophisticated ships and air craft know. 

Now, again--someone on CNN is explaining that this type of search can be very difficult. If there is anyone on earth that is in doubt of this ---that is pitiful. Yes, very difficult--this will be very difficult. Move on.


----------



## bianco (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.



Maybe not irresponsible, as they'd have to call on help to conduct a thorough search....but seems to me that they could've waited before making such positive statements.

1500+ miles off the SW coast of Australia seems a long way from where the plane was supposed to be.

No doubt there's all sorts of junk floating around in the oceans of the world...everything from containers to who knows what.


----------



## bianco (Mar 20, 2014)

hangover said:


> How is the FBI able to confiscate the computers of the Malaysian pilot and co-pilot? Can the FBI invade any country and take whatever they want?



Probably.
Washington basically runs the world and is all-powerful.

Could also be that Malaysia called in the FBI to help in the investigation.
There's nothing like the FBI in Asia.


----------



## bianco (Mar 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




Thanks for that...my mind now rests a lot easier.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 20, 2014)

Hold on folks. Just heard a report that the satellite image may be that of a missing sailing yacht that had seven people on board which hasn't been seen or heard from since it communicated it was heading into a bad storm after it left northern Australia last summer. So, in about a 9 months that yacht could have easily drifted it's way to the area where this image was spotted. Seems to fit the size too. The satellite object is projected to be 24 meters (78ft). The schooner was 70 ft.



Text Message Indicates US Schooner Nina Nearing Australia: Claim


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 20, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hold on folks. Just heard a report that the satellite image may be that of a missing sailing yacht that had seven people on board which hasn't been seen or heard from since it communicated it was heading into a bad storm after it left northern Australia last summer. So, in about a year that yacht could have easily drifted it's way to the area where this image was spotted. Seems to fit the size too.
> 
> 
> 
> Text Message Indicates US Schooner Nina Nearing Australia: Claim




Those poor families. So much more of this to come I'm afraid. 

At some point--the efforts will have to be reduced--there is  that, too.

They continue to reiterate--that even if search crews know where to look it can be years.

and for lack of any better theory--'someone' was capable of such hatred that this unimaginable plot was devised. An individual with advanced skills it would seem. God have mercy upon us. All that I know to say. 

~~~
I have no idea how money for such an incident would be allocated in the US. They say 'hundreds of millions' so far. sigh--Yes, out of necessity the US is more prepared to deal with catastrophes such as this. Glad we have the resources.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 20, 2014)

steve_mcgarrett said:


> hold on folks. Just heard a report that the satellite image may be that of a missing sailing yacht that had seven people on board which hasn't been seen or heard from since it communicated it was heading into a bad storm after it left northern australia last summer. So, in about a 9 months that yacht could have easily drifted it's way to the area where this image was spotted. Seems to fit the size too. The satellite object is projected to be 24 meters (78ft). The schooner was 70 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> text message indicates us schooner nina nearing australia: Claim


bingo!


----------



## Claudette (Mar 20, 2014)

Was watching part of it on the news during lunchbreak today. 

The media slays me. They have no idea whats out there but are already jumping to the conclusion that its the missing plane. Good Gawd. 

Now we find out it could be part of a missing yacht. Hell. It could be anything. The ocean is full of stuff that the currents push all over the place. 

One would think the media would get the facts before the talking heads start broadcasting. Idiots.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 20, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Was watching part of it on the news during lunchbreak today.
> 
> The media slays me. They have no idea whats out there but are already jumping to the conclusion that its the missing plane. Good Gawd.
> 
> ...



Here's some info about the missing schooner from a news report after they'd been in a storm and all their sailed shredded. Today's report referred to it as a "ghost schooner". 

Sail-World.com : Six months later, missing schooner Nina's families just won't give up
Sail-World.com : Six months later, missing schooner Nina's families just won't give up


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 20, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Was watching part of it on the news during lunchbreak today.
> 
> The media slays me. They have no idea whats out there but are already jumping to the conclusion that its the missing plane. Good Gawd.
> 
> ...



every time I promise myself not to get 'hooked' again and I do it anyway.

~~~~~
The Norwegian merchant ship is using lights to look for the debris. 

The FBI is analyzing the data from the hard drives of the computers and the simulator.

No stone will be left unturned. I support that. I just don't think the answers will be forthcoming and it doesn't sound like that there is much that can be done to prevent something like this in the future. I read somewhere that had an $11 part been added to the black box this might have alerted air controllers or something like that. Spend the $ --if there is anything that can help. What must it be like to be an executive of Boeing or other entity involved in designing and manufacturing aircraft. By all accounts the 777 is/was a well designed plane. Not certain how anyone can predict such an insane act--

http://www.ibtimes.com/malaysia-air...ter-upgrade-could-have-provided-key-satellite

How Malaysia Airlines hopes to stay in business --that is something I would like to know. It certainly seems like this could have happened in the US--no shortage of deranged people with means and motive to come up with something like this--but knock on wood it would be more difficult. There must be a sicko out there working as we speak to come up with something worse.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.




Geez, only you would come up with some ignorant suggestion as that.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.




No, because reporters want to be the first to report anything....and that's what they do.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.



You might think that but consider what they have to lose if they don't follow every lead.  It costs a lot of money to do rescue so why do it alone if you have a lead?  Are Australians responsible for the search if it isn't their plane so if we're not all in it together, why search?  Why search if you don't have a lead?



> It has been reported the Qantas plane used to spot her costs A$10,000 an hour to operate.[47] The total cost of the international rescue is estimated by media to be up to GB£116,000 (A$200,000)[51] or A$300,000[52] depending on source.



Abby Sunderland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Because the air is gets thinner as you go up the higher the plane the less drag and greater the possible speed.  If it was higher it could have gone farther.


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.



Again you people are up to 70 pages of nonsense and conjecture. You would be going apeshit if they did that.



hangover said:


> The U.S. government has satellites that can read the date of a dime laying on the street, but can't find a 777 airliner. Hmmmmm!



You need to quit watching so much CSI....and Fox news.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8802183 said:
			
		

> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.
> ...



Bodies are all at Area 51.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.



I totally agree, the families have been put through too much if this turns out to be another false alarm.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Earlier today it was noted that the large items floating could easily be simply cargo containers that fell of of cargo ships. 

I think it would of been best that the media take a deep breath and wait until something actually is confirmed


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Earlier today it was noted that the large items floating could easily be simply cargo containers that fell of of cargo ships.
> 
> I think it would of been best that the media take a deep breath and wait until something actually is confirmed



For whatever reasons--perhaps security???/cannot release all details of how the fyi was obtained--they seem reasonably sure this is debris from the plane.

Someone on CNN said that '?' days ago the US had enough to discount the North Arc theory-- one reason--China's radar would have picked up anything that came near its air space. So the South Arc was the logical conclusion. Whatever they are doing--the most knowledgeable people in every field seem to be involved. 

They say bad weather is coming into that area on Saturday--giving them less than 48 hrs to search--hopefully get some more fyi. The way the currents in this area are described it sounds impossible. 

One question I have--if it takes 4hrs for the planes to fly from Australia to the search area--why can't an aircraft carrier be sent to the area? Couldn't the planes land on that and not have to make the 4 hr trips. They can only search about 2 hrs. Hats off to all involved. 

An oceanographer said this particular area of the ocean floor is one of the most difficult about which to gain any information. 

The 'Zombie Plane' theory sounds realistic to me--some sort of gas knocked everyone out--probably due to some electrical/mechanical failure. Not much from Boeing---perhaps legal matters prohibit them from commenting. 

Someone else on CNN said that some improvements on the data recorders should be forthcoming. They need to record 24 hrs rather than 2 --and to have stronger batteries which might send pings for 60 or 90 days. All of this will probably be repeated all evening.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Or it's possible they are fake airplane parts in the ocean and will tell people it is flight 370.
> ...



I have to disagree - -a Load of people have posted insane crap.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Apparently not much success with the search for debris.

They are now investigating a phone call made by the pilot prior to takeoff.

Until conclusive results are available I prefer to believe some mechanical or electrical malfunction was the cause. 

This struck me as odd at first--Malaysia is embarrassed at the possibility of terrorism--predominantly Islamic country. 'embarrassed' not the right word. Terrified of repercussions--might be closer to the truth. That adds another layer of complexity.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier today it was noted that the large items floating could easily be simply cargo containers that fell of of cargo ships.
> ...


I'd like to see the carrier that could launch and land a 'PA' LOLOLOL!!!!! The search planes which are equiped to hunt subs are HUGE! compared to the largest aircraft which are routinely launched and landed from a carrier. BTW, a C130 once landed on a carrier. It only landed though.
Re. the post about high attitude flying. Yes the hifgher a plane flies the less drag BUT less drag means less atmoshere means less air to past over the wings means means less lift means the plane must fly faster to compensat. At some point the law of diminishing returns kicks in.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 21, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



*a C130 once landed on a carrier. It only landed though.*

a c-130 can both land and takeoff from a  carrier 


C-130 Carrier Landing without Hook | Military.com


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



so--the planes being used in the search are too big to land/takeoff from carriers?


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 21, 2014)

Every passenger seat is designed to be a floatation device. Each seat is stamped with the serial number of the plane it's put in and an ID # showing what part of the plane the seat was installed. There is no way some of those seats didn't end up floating after a crash into the ocean. They are designed to easily come loose from the seat frame at about fifty feet under water b/c they are only held in place with Velgro.
Some day and tourist on a beach somewhere will find one or more washed up. And the mystery of where the plane went down approximately will be solved.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


That C130 was landed and took off basically empty of fuel and anything aboard other than the equipment needed to fly the plane. The carrier was close enough to an airbase so that the plane could safely divert to a shore runway if the pilots chose to. The plane took off into a forty knot wind. No catapult was used b/c the C130's front wheel assembly would have been torn off during the launch do to the plane's weight....even empty.
It was an experiment and althouh it succeded the Navy/Airforce did not go forward with any plans to postion C130s on carriers.
'Sub-hunter' planes used aboard carriers are not capable of long duration flights.
Considering the size of the area that needs searching having a carrier sending out small sub hunters is not as efficient as having a PA search a very large area even though the search time a PA has, in this case, is only a couple of hours.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



I believe we are using P-3s for the most part, and yes....too big for carriers.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



i dont know which they are 

but i would say yes 

the c-130 is a totally different cat 

it is meant to land heavy on short runways and take off light on short distances


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

-The Chinese are sending the 'Ice Dragon'--breaks up ice --to search closer to the South Pole. 

-Some minor speculation on the pilot/copilot--did one of them have a psychotic break?

--Lithium batteries caught fire.

--Malaysia will request additional sonar equipment from the US. Until they have a specific area to search--the sonar equipment won't be of much use. 

They showed some type of robot --designed by an oceanographic institute in Maine--that can go deep --and search the ocean floor. The institute said they would be ready to go whenever the call came. That's good.

http://www.newscientist.com/article...be-found-even-in-deep-ocean.html#.Uyw_Wmco-ic

<With the search for the missing Malaysia Airlines flight in its second week, there are fears that any wreckage may be too deep to find if it has crashed in the Indian Ocean.

But if it's there search teams will find it, says David Gallo of the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution in Massachusetts. In 2011, he used three robot submarines to find Air France flight 447 beneath the Atlantic, 4 kilometres down.

"No depth is beyond our reach," he told New Scientist. "Without doubt, if the aircraft is in the oceans, given time we can, and will, find it &#8211; even in the deepest and most rugged terrain."

But first the searchers have to know where to look (see map below). Signals pinged from the jet to a geostationary satellite have led to air and sea searches along two vast corridors: north-west from Malaysia towards Kazakhstan, and south-west out over the Indian Ocean, which has an average depth of 3900 metres but with trenches twice that deep in places.
>


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't they have waited until they had the 'objects' in hand before informing the press? I'm sure there's lots of junk floating around in the ocean, but it seems irresponsible to inform the global press just because you see something bobbing in the water.
> ...



Can follow leads without informing the press and getting families' hopes up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 21, 2014)

bodecea said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



p-3s fitted with a tailhook can land on an aircraft carrier


however the p-3 Orion if that is used is too heavy to pull off a carrier landing


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.



I was wishing people would make it out of this somehow.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wishing people would make it out of this somehow.



I know. 

They only have a couple of weeks to find the black boxes.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.
> ...



Today is day 14, right?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think so. Not the time for 'blaming' but, clearly there is some frustration with the way this was handled. Whether those involved in designing aircraft and regulating can address the issues that would prevent another such incident---I have no idea. A few proposals have been discussed--improvements to the data collection/black boxes and security cameras in the cockpit. 

The idea that the pilot/copilot just decided to do this--I think that bothers me the most. No matter how much money that the families of passengers might receive nothing will ever be enough.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)

So you mean to tell me that if a Russia submarine were to launch a missile from this area toward the USA we'd have absolutely no way of knowing about the launch. It's the one and only area on the planet the USA does not watch 24/7 for any sign of an undersea missile launch.

Hmmmmmkay

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The other factor making it an impossible task to find anything is that it continues to move with the ocean currents.  More countries are joining the search and they are focusing on actual human eyes looking for smaller debris that radar simply misses.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So you mean to tell me that if a Russia submarine were to launch a missile from this area toward the USA we'd have absolutely no way of knowing about the launch. It's the one and only area on the planet the USA does not watch 24/7 for any sign of an undersea missile launch.
> 
> Hmmmmmkay
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk



How far can a submarine missile travel, Frank?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They explained this AM--that there are currents on the surface and different currents further down--they move in different directions--I think that was the gist. 

At this time of year--iirc, lots going on in the area--something to do with Antarctica. 

They also said--that mathematic calculations have to be done ? every day--to reconfigure the search area. 

The P-8/US and P-3/Australia?--intended for use in searching for submarines--'the most effective tool we have for this type of search'--but not really designed for this. 

They have sent or may send drones to search, too.
eta: I didn't read all of this--clearly there are issues with drones. If they can assist--pragmatically--use them anyway.
http://www.defenseone.com/technolog...sian-airlines-flight-370/80983/?oref=d-skybox

~~~
my mind wandered--how many submarines does the US lose? I suppose it happens--the Navy seems well prepared to search for them. I don't think I can recall news of a missing submarine. 

I also couldn't help but wonder about the cost of the buoys with sonar equipment that are being tossed out. $1,000,000 or so for each of them? I have no idea. Fascinating that such equipment exists. 
Very grateful that highly skilled individuals across the globe are available.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

This article clarified a few things for me.

Sub-Hunting Planes Use High-Tech Gear To Search For Flight 370 : The Two-Way : NPR

<What If The Debris Has Sunk?

LaGrone says both aircraft are capable of dropping sonobuoys, which are designed to detect submarines, but they might not be of much use for an object sitting on the bottom of the ocean. You can see a video of a P-3 dropping a sonobuoy here.

"If it's underwater, you might be able to detect that with sonar, but it really depends on the circumstances," he says.

"If you determined there was something there &#8212; either on the surface or on the bottom &#8212; that's when surface ships would arrive with more sophisticated sonar and underwater equipment to take a closer look," LaGrone says.

In a nine-hour search of the area on Thursday, a U.S. P-8 came back empty-handed after finding only a freighter and some dolphins, ABCNews says.
>


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> >



ok, i know it was in poor taste.  but istill lol'd


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wishing people would make it out of this somehow.


Not if plans were to use it later, then it would remain silent until then..


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> This article clarified a few things for me.
> 
> Sub-Hunting Planes Use High-Tech Gear To Search For Flight 370 : The Two-Way : NPR
> 
> ...


The sonar bouy's are or will be listening out for the black box I would think. What about that thought maybe ?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

CNN has been discussing potential litigation and now the cost of this operation.

--The P-8/US--1/4 billion dollar aircraft --$2million spent so far by US and $4million budgeted through April. US is not contributing the most.

--The area to be searched --I think they said 300X the Area of the Air France crash--and they knew where to search for that--seemed like the cost was in the billions. Something about 300,000,000 miles --I could have all that wrong. The costs were beyond belief and yes, at some point--if there are no clues as to where to search it is senseless to continue. 

-After discussing the recently released--'unofficial' transcript of the last communication between 370 and the ground--someone pointed out --at the point that the plane was turning and not contacting Viet Nam as it should have--the 'prudent' thing to have done was send the fighter jets up to find out what was going on. Loud and clear that needs to be understood. jmo. 

--Lots of litigating will be forthcoming. Boeing likely to be a defendant along with Malaysian Airlines and certainly anyone else who can be found negligent.

--Once again it was discussed that a $10 adaptation to the black box could have provided much better data. Malaysian airlines chose not to purchase this. No conclusion as to why they were not required--'difficult to regulate aviation'--'keep the costs down'. As an attorney for potential plaintiffs --I would be working night and day on that --I just can't believe it. 

I guess I have learned a few things from this.


----------



## namvet (Mar 21, 2014)

just in


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

I count it as a failure that Harry Reid hasn't held a press conference to blame the disappearance on Bush.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

This can't be good--

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/22/w...ht-china-finds-limits-to-its-powers.html?_r=0

<Malaysia has been keeping other nations, including China, at a distance, to the frustration of officials here, according to political observers. That tension is reflected in the frequent condemnations of Malaysia that have appeared in the Chinese state news media. China is out of its comfort zone, no longer in the position of strength from which it usually deals with smaller Asian nations, including Malaysia.

The two countries have for decades maintained strong economic ties, and Xi Jinping, the Chinese leader, promised closer economic and military cooperation on a visit to Malaysia last October. At the same time, China has not been shy about pressing Malaysia on a range of delicate issues &#8212; in January, it sent a naval patrol to a reef in the South China Sea that is claimed by Malaysia; in 2012, it welcomed Malaysia&#8217;s deportation of six ethnic Uighurs who had fled from China.



Now, Chinese officials find themselves desperately prodding Malaysia to share information, to allow China a hand in the investigation and to placate the irate Chinese families who demand answers daily.

&#8220;If you don&#8217;t push them, they won&#8217;t move,&#8221; Zhu Zhenming, a scholar of Southeast Asia at the Yunnan Academy of Social Sciences, said about the Malaysian authorities. &#8220;It&#8217;s mostly to do with their administrative management capabilities, but also their culture.&#8221;

He added that Malaysia was &#8220;too lacking&#8221; when it came to &#8220;dealing with disaster management&#8221; &#8212; &#8220;not because they don&#8217;t want to do it, but because they cannot.&#8221;>

~~~~~
Meanwhile--it sounds like Putin is on the march--take more of Ukraine. No doubt that things are going to get worse there. 'Nationalism'--bring back the USSR--Cold War--that seems shortsighted. How much longer until 'somebody'--somewhere just pushes a button and blows the rest of us into eternity? Something that I try not to think about.


----------



## Samson (Mar 21, 2014)

Why does the transponder have an off and on switch?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Samson said:


> Why does the transponder have an off and on switch?



http://www.boston.com/news/nation/w...-off-switch/v1lykvbYZC7XD81RQed4vN/story.html


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wishing people would make it out of this somehow.



Missing Flight MH370 could have been hijacked in radar 'black hole' between Malaysia and Vietnam



> A newly-released transcript has pinpointed the exact moment the jet flew into the dead space between the two air traffic control zones  where it is not being monitored from the ground.







> Former British Airways pilot Stephen Buzdygan said: If I was going to steal the aeroplane, that would be the point I would do it.




Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 could have been hijacked in radar 'black hole' - Mirror Online


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

Samson said:


> Why does the transponder have an off and on switch?



Why do airplane transponders have an 'off switch?' - News Nation Washington - Boston.com

<It&#8217;s rare for a pilot to turn off a transponder during flight, but occasionally there is cause.

&#8212; Sometimes a transponder malfunctions, giving out incorrect readings.

&#8212; The device could have an electrical short or catch on fire. Pilots would want to shut it down rather than risk a fire spreading to the rest of the cockpit or airplane.

&#8212; Pilots used to routinely turn off transponders on the ground at airports so as not to overwhelm air traffic controllers with so many signals in one location. That is increasingly less the case as pilots now use &#8216;&#8216;moving map&#8217;&#8217; displays that take the transponder data and show them the location of other planes on the ground, helping guide them around airports without mishaps.

&#8216;&#8216;As long as there are pilots, they'll be able to switch off systems,&#8217;&#8217; said Andrew Thomas, editor-in-chief of the Journal of Transportation Security.

Airplanes have two transponders. There are two knobs in the cockpit &#8212; one on the right, the other on the left &#8212; that control one or the other. When one transponder is on, the other is normally in standby mode.
>

and
<In the case of the missing Malaysian plane, even pilots are a bit puzzled by somebody turning off the transponder.

John Gadzinski, a Boeing 737 captain, said that among fellow pilots &#8216;&#8216;there is a raised eyebrow like Spock on &#8216;Star Trek&#8217; &#8212; you just sit there and go, &#8216;why would anybody do that?'&#8217;&#8217;
>

I'll bet there are raised eyebrows over many things about flight 370. 

More than eyebrows should be raised over Malaysian Airlines decision not to purchase the $10 part that would have maintained some communication with air traffic control. So many more details that will have us all in disbelief. Until informed otherwise--I would wager the pilots tried to handle a situation that was beyond their control. Some have said a electrical fire could have knocked out the communications systems. It has been said several times--if anything interfered with communication in US controlled air space--fighter jets would be ordered to scramble. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Chuckt (Mar 21, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If someone hijacked that plane, they would have claimed credit by now.  It just has to be underwater somewhere, I'm afraid.
> ...



Depends on whom did it.  A foreign government wouldn't be asking demands because they have the money to feed the people.  They would use them later as they saw fit.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

I keep wondering about 777 parts compatibility with the Boeing aircraft Iran owns that are stuck waiting for repair pieces.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

my new word for the day 'inmarsat'

About us - Inmarsat

CNN had an in depth discussion of the recently released transcript. A point was made--'This came straight from INMARSAT'. 

I frequently have to google terms used in these discussions--glad that I now know one more thing.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So you mean to tell me that if a Russia submarine were to launch a missile from this area toward the USA we'd have absolutely no way of knowing about the launch. It's the one and only area on the planet the USA does not watch 24/7 for any sign of an undersea missile launch.
> ...



12,000 km

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 21, 2014)

> Is there a legitimate reason to ever turn off a transponder? I asked J.F. Joseph, who heads Joseph Aviation Consulting, which does aviation accident reconstruction and analysis.
> 
> "No reason whatsoever," he said, other than to avoid detection, as the military does.




I don't care about Flight MH370

I see the motive as to avoid detection and this seems like a sophisticated operation so the idea of suicide or batteries catching on fire doesn't fit.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> my new word for the day 'inmarsat'
> 
> About us - Inmarsat
> 
> ...



Inmarsat has been around a long, long time.  Back in about 2001 I rented a rig from them to do an hour-long broadcast from Pilgrim Hot Springs (Alaska).  The service was excellent and, compared to any other possible means, cheap.  Only problem was that their equipment has an incredible automatic gain control which zooms up background noise hugely when there's any silent period.  Sadly, no way to disable that.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 21, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > my new word for the day 'inmarsat'
> ...



Unfortunately---I have never known much about sophisticated communication --it is interesting. So hard for me to imagine how those that fly planes or work in related fields know all that must be involved.

That P-8---for security reasons I grasp why what 'it does' cannot be publicized--but it is a great asset--that much is clear. We may have many such resources. Probably need more--the way things are going. At the present moment--if the US is capable of 'spying' on any and all members of the global community--I'm for it. 
A new--to me--theory is floating about---the plane may have landed in Pakistan. They could well be capable of deception--just seem to enjoy covert activities.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> > Is there a legitimate reason to ever turn off a transponder? I asked J.F. Joseph, who heads Joseph Aviation Consulting, which does aviation accident reconstruction and analysis.
> >
> > "No reason whatsoever," he said, other than to avoid detection, as the military does.
> 
> ...



what he should have said no reason whatsoever under normal conditions 

a pilot may very well need to turn off a transponder it is shorting out 

or overheating flying is NOT like driving a car 

where you can simply pull over and get out 

i know that in some new airlines there are fusible links in the line 

but once they separate there is no turning them on again


----------



## Politico (Mar 22, 2014)

Two weeks and we still know nothing.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

Malaysia says Chinese satellite has found a large object



> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia   In a new development in the search for the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370, a Chinese satellite has spotted a large object floating in the southern Indian Ocean, Malaysia's defense minister said Saturday.
> The minister, Hishammuddin Hussein, reading a piece of paper handed to him during a regular press briefing, said that the debris in the satellite imagery measured 74 feet by 43 feet. He said the Chinese would be sending ships to that area to verify.



Malaysia says Chinese satellite has found a large object - latimes.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Malaysia says Chinese satellite has found a large object
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats good


----------



## guno (Mar 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Malaysia says Chinese satellite has found a large object
> ...



Sure took Long enough


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

guno said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



it certainly has


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The task is finding it again.  As long as it doesn't sink, it certainly is long enough for a look.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



true


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



When I'm looking at the satellite image, I'm expecting to see more of an "X" pattern".  Unfortunately, they don't give us a bigger picture.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



that could be because of a couple of reasons 

either they do not want the world to know how good their imaging is 

or 

they just have crappy imagining


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It could just be a 40 by 70 foot shipping container.

Storage Containers, Trailer Rentals, Office Trailers | EagleLeasing.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



possible 

i was wondering if any of the junk from japans disaster could be floating in that area


----------



## namvet (Mar 22, 2014)

a new lead







A Chinese satellite has spotted a large object along a broad stretch of ocean where officials hope to find a Malaysia Airlines plane that has been missing for more than two weeks, Malaysia's defense minister said Saturday.

link

??


----------



## Samson (Mar 22, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the transponder have an off and on switch?
> ...



Thanks.

Here are the reasons given in the article:

Its rare for a pilot to turn off a transponder during flight, but occasionally there is cause.



>  Sometimes a transponder malfunctions, giving out incorrect readings.
> 
>  The device could have an electrical short or catch on fire. Pilots would want to shut it down rather than risk a fire spreading to the rest of the cockpit or airplane.
> 
>  Pilots used to routinely turn off transponders on the ground at airports so as not to overwhelm air traffic controllers with so many signals in one location. That is increasingly less the case as pilots now use moving map displays that take the transponder data and show them the location of other planes on the ground, helping guide them around airports without mishaps



Presumably:
1. shutting your transponder off is better than it being inaccurate? Let's just say this is stupid, and keep the transponder on until you reach the freaking maintenance bay.

2. the transponder is not terribly well made. We can all use a hair-drier next to a sink full of water, and rely on the surge protector in the outlet to prevent fires and electrical shorts, but this is impossible on an airplane? Idea: run the transponder off a small battery, and change the battery every flight.

3. Air traffic was controled using transponder transmissions. Technological advancements have not evolved to completely change this practice, so turning off the transponder is a logical alternative? Hey, Air traffic control: If you can give directions with transponders off, then you certainly should be able to give directions with them on.


----------



## Samson (Mar 22, 2014)

namvet said:


> a new lead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a closer image:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Samson said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



in a congested airspace it would be better to turn it off then to let it produce in accurate 

what if it started to transmit the tail number of another aircraft in the area 
*
2. the transponder is not terribly well made. We can all use a hair-drier next to a sink full of water, and rely on the surge protector in the outlet to prevent fires and electrical shorts, but this is impossible on an airplane? Idea: run the transponder off a small battery, and change the battery every flight.*

newer aircraft has a fusible link but once it has been activated there is no 

turning it back on again 

*3. Air traffic was controlled using transponder transmissions.* 

the transponder sends out an assigned signal whatever traffic control assigns to the aircraft 

once the crew  dials in the frequency and hit indt the tail number of 

the plane shows up on the screen this way they know who is who 

so if all other planes in the area had proper signals sent out 

and one did not they would still know which is which 

in controlled airspace


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??

Will passengers be happy when all that cost gets passed on to them?

And, the planes will have to be rotated out of service to be fitted. When a flight is cancelled because the plane is in the hanger, will the passengers who can't get where they want to be say, "Oh, no problem. At least I won't vanish." 

I'd be willing to bet their language will be far more 'colorful'.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??
> 
> Will passengers be happy when all that cost gets passed on to them?
> 
> ...



They just need a few contractors to work on the planes for half an hour.
It will save millions keeping countries from looking for a pin in a hay stack.
More people will fly knowing it is safer making the airlines moneyy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??
> 
> Will passengers be happy when all that cost gets passed on to them?
> 
> ...



*All because ONE plane lost transponder signal*

apparently and at a time when 

we do not why it was shutoff or cutoff for that matter


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??
> ...



It takes at least 1/2 hour just to start filling out all the air directives paperwork.

How many times before this have countries had to look for a missing jet?

And most people don't give a crap about that kind of safety. They only care about getting the kids to Disney without the plane falling out of the air.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??
> ...



in the aircraft world nothing is that easy or that cheap 

everything down to a basic nut has to be certified by the FAA


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

A couple of facts...

Fuselage width	20 ft 4 in (6.20 m)
Wingspan	199 ft 11 in
Tail height	60 ft 9 in (18.5 m)
Length	209 ft 1 in (63.7 m)
Wing sweepback	31.64°

Boeing 777 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How do you get a 70 by 40 foot object out of this???  Any guesses?


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> A couple of facts...
> 
> Fuselage width	20 ft 4 in (6.20 m)
> Wingspan	199 ft 11 in
> ...



I am guessing that they found the middle section where the wings meet the fuselage if they found anything at all.  Why didn't it sink then?  These are two reasons leading me not to believe it.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Samson said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > a new lead
> ...



That's blood!

Terrorists or the UCLA volleyball team just got the roses I sent them for valentines day?


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 22, 2014)

not certain this is relevant--but whatever issues with the transponder may be--what about this?

Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 Did Not Have An $11 Computer Upgrade That Could Have Provided Key Satellite Data To Aid Search

<
Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370, which disappeared March 8, lacked a simple computer upgrade that could have made a world of difference by providing crucial satellite data to the unprecedented international search effort, which entered its thirteenth day Thursday.





The upgrade, which Malaysia Airlines decided not to purchase, has a wholesale price of only $10.90 for each flight. The upgrade for a system called Swift could have continued to send flight data by satellite even after MH370&#8217;s transponder and Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System, or ACARS, were switched off, The Washington Post reported on Thursday, citing a satellite industry official with knowledge about the equipment.

According to investigators, the transponder and the ACARS on the plane -- which went missing with 239 people on board on a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing -- were deliberately turned off before the plane is suspected to have continued flying for another seven hours. However, if MH370&#8217;s Swift system had been upgraded, it could have sent information on the plane&#8217;s engine performance, fuel consumption, speed, altitude and direction, even if the transponder and ACARS were disabled, the Post reported.

&#8220;When ACARS is turned off, Swift continues on. If you configure Swift to track engine data, that data will be streamed off the plane. It continues to be powered up while the aircraft is powered up,&#8221; the official, who compared the Swift system to a mobile phone sending data to a satellite, told the Post.

In 2009, satellite data from a similar computer upgrade helped investigators find an Air France jet, which had crashed into the Atlantic Ocean. Thanks to data provided by the upgrade, investigators were able to quickly narrow their search area to a radius of about 40 miles in the Atlantic Ocean, the Post reported.

The full package of the Swift system is used by many major airlines, and the details it provides are authorized by international aviation guidelines and required equipment for airlines that frequently fly the North Atlantic corridor between the U.S. and Europe. However, according to the satellite industry official, there are no such requirements for planes flying other corridors elsewhere in the world.

Asked why an airline might decide not to buy a relatively inexpensive piece of technology, Zainul Zawawi, vice president for North America operations at Malaysia Airlines, told the Post: &#8220;Every pound on an aircraft is fuel consumed. As in all matters, it always comes down to cost.&#8221;

The search effort for the missing Malaysia Airlines flight, which is reportedly the largest in aviation history, now covers about 2.24 million square nautical miles of the Indian Ocean, ranging from the west coast of Malaysia to the waters off Perth, Australia.>

~~~~~~~~
US attorneys have arrived in Beijing--I would think there are many issues clearly identified already and more to come. 

Certain there is 'some' reason--that Malaysia Airlines can defend its decision not to add the $11 upgrade. Certain there is a reason why they should have done this. 

Since the world of regulating air travel is unknown to me--I can only theorize that those involved must have some serious discussions on standards for design and operations of air craft.

Lots of talk yesterday about precautions taken for cargo such as lithium batteries. What was said is not clear to me today--generally somewhere in each of these discussions it is noted that in the US the issue has been addressed. Somewhat reassuring but should the occasion arise--US citizen, any individual working overseas--should also have a similar sense of security. What I have heard about control of aircraft in Southeast Asia--very disturbing. Many places where planes can fly undetected. China seems to be the big dog in the area--maybe they can light a fire under some of the others.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven't caught up on the 'Breaking News'--rehash of all that has been said every day.

Sounds like even though the US military allocated $4million for this and where they even got that much $ is a good question---the US will be involved to the end. $8 million, 10 million--more? I suppose Congress or the POTUS can authorize additional funds--I really can't imagine the US saying, 'We won't spend another dime'. Plenty of response from the global community if that does happen. 

The amount the US has authorized would be spent by April. 

We probably need to be preparing to move assets to Europe--certain there will be crises across the globe that will require US involvement in the coming months.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 22, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 could spur air safety changes - CNN.com

All of these ideas sound reasonable to me. Thousands of reasons why these things cannot and should not be done--I am certain of that.

<(CNN) -- Cameras in the cockpit. Real-time streaming of communications and flight information. Increased capacity flight data and voice recorders. Transponders that detach on impact and float.

Once the mystery of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 is solved, there are changes in air safety that might result from the lessons of the disappearance of a jumbo jetliner in the age of instant communications.

The technologies -- each of which has its supporters and its detractors -- come into question as the search for Flight 370 enters its third week. Here's a look at some possible technological changes:

Camera images beamed from cockpit to ground

Investigators would be able to see and hear all that transpires in the cockpit.



Former American Airlines pilot Mark Weiss and other experts agree that images could prove highly important during investigations.

The National Transportation Safety Board has for years campaigned for cockpit video, arguing that images would have helped it solve what happened in crashes like that of EgyptAir 990 in 1999, which the agency concluded was a deliberate act by the co-pilot. A camera would have clarified who was in the cockpit and what was happening.

Opponents, however, are not ready to welcome Big Brother in the sky. Many pilots -- and unions that represents them -- worry about an invasion of privacy.

"Years ago there was an American Airlines flight that took off out of Chicago and an engine came off the wing, and that airplane went right into the ground," Weiss told CNN. "They had a camera on that airplane, and people were able to see inside the airplane exactly what was happening to them."

Union officials have said that having a camera monitor what pilots do would affect their ability to perform.

Longer life for batteries powering locator beacons

The hunt for Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 is two weeks old. That means it's near the halfway mark in the minimum battery life for the pinging beacon device on flight recorders.

When the expected battery life runs out, possibly around April 6, the job of finding the flight data and cockpit voice recorders -- to which the beacons are attached -- will get significantly harder

And, thereby, so will the job of solving the mystery of Flight 370.>

Every commercial airplane is required to have pingers -- technically called underwater locator beacons -- to help locate lost aircraft. One is attached to the flight data recorder; another to the cockpit voice recorder.

The depletion of a device's battery will not wipe out data, however. Data has been known to survive years on modern recorders in harsh sea water conditions.

The battery life on the beacons has been a hot subject since the crash of Air France Flight 447 in 2009. The flight was carrying 228 people when it disappeared from radar between South America and Africa en route from Rio de Janeiro to Paris. It took two years to find the aircraft's flight data recorder and cockpit voice recorder in oceanic mountainous terrain under 13,000 feet of water.

The battery died before searchers could locate the wreckage. Since then, regulators and the airline industry have undertaken efforts to increase the beacon battery life from 30 to 90 days. There are also efforts to require pingers to be attached to aircraft airframes, making it easier to locate wreckage.

The next-generation pingers emit pings that can be heard 6 to 10 miles away, said Anish Patel, president of beacon manufacturer Dukane Seacom Inc.

Uplinking information from plane to satellite before a crash

The Air France crash spurred U.S. aviation safety officials to look into uplinking critical flight data to orbiting satellites from airplanes flying across oceans.
>


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 22, 2014)

All because the USA won't release their satellite tracking images of the flight

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2014)

Chinese found more debris today.... nobody knows if its the plane or not.... and the search continues...a bit of debris here...another bit over there.... more pieces of debris  will be found  tomorrow and so on... 


Mar 22, 2014 
China spots new possible plane debris in southern Indian Ocean | Reuters


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 22, 2014)

skye said:


> Chinese found more debris today.... nobody knows if its the plane or not.... and the search continues...a bit of debris here...another bit over there.... more pieces of debris  will be found  tomorrow and so on...
> 
> 
> Mar 22, 2014
> China spots new possible plane debris in southern Indian Ocean | Reuters



Like looking for a needle in a haystack. One ship alone lost 500 shipping containers. 

Ship loses more than 500 containers in heavy seas - CNN.com


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > > Is there a legitimate reason to ever turn off a transponder? I asked J.F. Joseph, who heads Joseph Aviation Consulting, which does aviation accident reconstruction and analysis.
> ...



Catching fire doesn't explain flying for seven hours in the wrong direction.  If there was an electrical fire, why didn't it affect the engines as well?

The fact that there are 14 minutes between one communication system being shut down and the next seems that it wasn't an emergency.

Missing Malaysia Airlines Plane: Investigators Keep Focus on 'Deliberate Act' - ABC News


----------



## mamooth (Mar 22, 2014)

One possible scenario:

Small cockpit fire.

Pilots turn west towards nearest runway.

Smoke incapacitates pilots.

Plane keeps flying.

Passengers can't get past armored cockpit door. It's not like there are any wrenches or sledgehammers handy.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 22, 2014)

mamooth said:


> One possible scenario:
> 
> Small cockpit fire.
> 
> ...



But they have oxygen masks.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 22, 2014)

Oxygen makes good fires better!


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > One possible scenario:
> ...



Is there any possibility that they were overcome by a type of gas before they could get the oxygen masks on?

Additional discussion tonight that it may be in Pakistan which causes me to leap to the most sinister conclusions. What good it would do Pakistan or more specifically extremist group in Pakistan to have this plane I can't imagine. They could paint it--possibly make adaptations to the body--but if it is seen in the air--someone will know. I suppose it could be used on a suicide mission to attack Israel---or any other country. I've thought since 911--that someone would come up with a plot that no one would anticipate. This fits the bill.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 22, 2014)

NASA to Join Missing Malaysia Flight 370 Search | FOX8.com

I guess next week will be filled with analyses of the simulator and the hard drive data.

A cyclone is on the way to the Furious Forties/Roaring Fifties--whatever they are called. Supposed to make searching even more difficult. After that--start over again I would think.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 22, 2014)

The Air France crash was discovered in five days.  Finding the black box took two years.  This plane did not crash.  Some of the debris turned out to be a pod of porpoise.   This plane was taken someplace and is now in a hangar someplace.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 23, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> A couple of facts...
> 
> Fuselage width	20 ft 4 in (6.20 m)
> Wingspan	199 ft 11 in
> ...



several ways


----------



## Politico (Mar 23, 2014)

Annnnd still nothing.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 23, 2014)

mamooth said:


> One possible scenario:
> 
> Small cockpit fire.
> 
> ...


That's a horror movie sort of like that Open Ocean movie..


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 23, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The Air France crash was discovered in five days.  Finding the black box took two years.  This plane did not crash.  Some of the debris turned out to be a pod of porpoise.   This plane was taken someplace and is now in a hangar someplace.


If couple that with everything else, it does add up to something nefarious it seems, and it also seems that we have a tendency to forget the other stuff that remains huge mysteries that are involved. They are still linked as it all goes along.  Then we try and simplify our reasoning for it all somehow. Hmmm, maybe it is simple, but not likely at this point.

Could the in home simulater have been used to train other terrorist for whom also may be involved ?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 23, 2014)

At this point, I think someone knows exactly what happened and for reasons of military/national security they simply can't reveal it since that'd reveal technological capabilities. The Chinese satellite imagery for example seems highly unlikely since Google Earth satellite resolution is infinitely superior. Looking at the Eiffel Tower for example you can make out individual people, yet a military satellite can't show a 70x40 foot object better than as blurry pixels? Can make out a license plate on google (can't read it, but you can at least see it.) And if that kind of resolution is of the non-classified sort then presumedly classified resolution is far better. Yet no one knows what happened to a big airliner? I don't buy it.

Should add that when ever the military makes a documentary depicting their displays and such they 'de-rez' them, blurring them so as not to reveal their true resolution. Thus anything you see on tv has been made un-classified resolution.


----------



## Samson (Mar 23, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, let me see if I have this straight. The aircraft manufacturers are supposed to spend millions of dollars designing a transponder that can't be shut off. Then the airlines will spend even more millions retrofitting them to all their planes in service. All because ONE plane lost transponder signal and disappeared??
> 
> Will passengers be happy when all that cost gets passed on to them?
> 
> ...



Yes instead we should simply ignore the problem.



Brilliant.


----------



## Samson (Mar 23, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> All because the USA won't release their satellite tracking images of the flight
> 
> Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk



Correction:

_All because OBAMA won't release their satellite tracking images of the flight._

 [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 23, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The Air France crash was discovered in five days.  Finding the black box took two years.  This plane did not crash.  Some of the debris turned out to be a pod of porpoise.   This plane was taken someplace and is now in a hangar someplace.



I took the day off--the last thing  I heard>>

-whatever, whatever reasons--'we now believe that the pilot/copilot were not involved in a nefarious plot'--openended--leading me to infer--'but someone on board that plane could have had sinister plans'

--the responses from high level experts from the US--'guarded'--I can't give specifics--just the way the responses are worded. very brief and a lot of "I cannot address that issue". 

--otherwise---'It is difficult to search in this area, more resources are being added, families are grieving and 'We do not know'...

If it is learned at some point that any individual is responsible---there should be an international response. Pretty clear to me---Malaysia --that area was identified as a 'weak spot'--where something like this might be possible. What other such plans may now be in the works--a very sobering thought. If those involved in regulating air travel are not now gathered somewhere having serious discussions on a number of issues they should be. Somewhere in the US the highest officials involved with national security should be having in depth discussions 24/7. I would think this would be a priority for every nation on earth. 

--Plane doesn't contact air traffic control as scheduled---immediate deployment of fighters to find out why. That should be the new policy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 23, 2014)

This business about difficult to search is getting tiresome.   They can spot a basketball they can't spot wreckage?   A satellite can read the license plate on my car.  

The plane was stolen and is being concealed someplace.  Gen. McInerney knows something and he isn't telling.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmm. 

I have been off the grid for a while. No TV, no internet, no newspapers, no cell phone....totally clueless about the latest info on the 'missing flight'.

It does not look like anything has changed much in the past week.

Hijacked plane. No airport landing. Limited fuel.

There is an exponentially shrinking universe of possible outcomes. Most of which involve a scuba diver, a jungle trek guide, or a Himalayan mountain climber finding a piece of a plane 50 years from now.

.


----------



## namvet (Mar 23, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I have been off the grid for a while. No TV, no internet, no newspapers, no cell phone....totally clueless about the latest info on the 'missing flight'.
> 
> ...



you may be right. or a mayla fisherman snaggin it


----------



## Zander (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Chuckt (Mar 23, 2014)

> Earlier Sunday, Malaysian authorities said the last transmission from the missing aircraft's reporting system showed it heading to Beijing -- a revelation that appears to undercut the theory that someone reprogrammed the plane's flight path before the co-pilot signed off with air-traffic controllers for the last time.
> That reduces, but doesn't rule out, suspicions about foul play in the cockpit.



They keep changing the story, folks.

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 dropped in altitude after sharp turn - CNN.com


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 23, 2014)

> One arc tracks the southern Indian Ocean zone that's the focus of current attention. The other arc tracks over parts of Cambodia, Laos, China and into Kazakhstan.



Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 dropped in altitude after sharp turn - CNN.com

They haven't found anything under arc 1 so we have to go with arc 2 unless there is a secret with arc 1.

If there are secrets then this is where the plane most likely is.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Guys

This is getting to be too much like the Jimmy Hoffa deal

I suggest digging up the end zones at Giant Stadium


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 23, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is getting to be too much like the Jimmy Hoffa deal
> 
> I suggest digging up the end zones at Giant Stadium



It is a criminal investigation.  If you comitted a crime, the police would do what?  Tell you that they know?  No.  They are looking for information that only the criminal would know so they aren't telling us the truth.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 23, 2014)

I know 'this is how it is' with any 'big' news story.

The 'public' is not as stupid as the members of the media seem to think. 

I am certainly not the sharpest crayon in the pack --but 'By Golly--I think I've Got It'.

There is a lot that we cannot be told. 'Something' happened--like the game of Clue--it wasn't the pilots--but it was 'Somebody'. 

I don't think I ever won many rounds of Clue. 

When they are ready to 'tell' me--then I will be back. 

--Difficult conditions in which to search--very difficult

-We may never find the plane

-This is a mystery.

over and over again.  'All right, good night'--perhaps my taste should be questioned --not being sarcastic. It is about all you can say at times. If the copilot had a gun to his head when he uttered those words--chances are we will never know. For those souls lost at sea--I wish them eternal peace and may their families find comfort in their loss.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Been a few days since I visited this thread so I don't know if this has been covered. This is the photos of the guys who were traveling on stolen passports. 

Photos as released by Malaysian officials






Above photo AP photo. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/11/stolen-passport-missing-flight_n_4939881.html


Anyone else think its weird they have the same legs and the photo on the left has been shopped? 


Yeah, yeah, I know it sounds "conspiracy theorish" but it is weird.  I usually steer far away from conspiracy shit, but I do find it weird, coupled with the fact authoritires said these men looked just like Mario Balotelli: 






I still wonder if we have the complete story from Malaysian authorities.


----------



## Politico (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah it's weird how gullible people are.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> Yeah it's weird how gullible people are.



Gullible in listening to Malaysian authorities say those with stolen passports looked just like that black footballer and then they release the photos and it's obvious they were either misinformed or lying? Or gullible in trying to figure out why the Malaysian authorities released the above obviously photo shopped photograph?  

I either have to conclude they are highly disorganized, unprofessional bumbling fools or lying. 

The changed timelines, changed headings, etc, etc, point to all of the above IMO.


----------



## Politico (Mar 24, 2014)

That was not the photo they released. It has been altered by someone on the internets for the foil hats.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> That was not the photo they released. It has been altered by someone on the internets for the foil hats.



Yes, it is. 

 Or what you're  saying is Huffington Post went back to their article on 3-11-14 and for whatever reason decided to alter the photo and claim that the Malaysian authorities released it? Huh?

That's  the same photo from this article dated the day the photos were released: 


Stolen Passport Users On Missing Flight MH370 Identified



Note date of article and photos. Why would Huffington Post of all media outlets do something like that? I might understand if it were the National Enquirer or some gossip rag.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Same photo, same date this time Associated Press:







Men with stolen passports on jet 'not terrorists' - US News

*Look at their legs, they both have the same flippin legs AND half of the same bag because the legs and bag was cut from the guy on the right and shopped to the guy on the left.* 

These photos are from reputable news sources, in fact the APs photograph!


That doctored photo WAS released by the Malaysian Government. No one wearing tin foil but the  Malaysian Government.  Guys have the same legs and half a same bag...the same Malaysians who said they looked like the black footballer Mario Balotelli. Not even close.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...s-suspect-passengers-balotelli_n_4933905.html


----------



## Politico (Mar 24, 2014)

You believe whatever you like. No one could change your mind no matter what. In any case we still know nothing and it's been over two weeks.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> You believe whatever you like. No one could change your mind no matter what. In any case we still know nothing and it's been over two weeks.



Change my mind about what? Please do tell? You think the Associated  Press Huffington Post and US News are all in on this "tin foil hat" conspiracy or are you claiming all of their websites have magically been hacked by some tin foil hat wearing idiot? 

I don't believe that for a moment and I find it hard you believe that too. 

Could it be we don't know anything because the Malaysian government is not being honest and or withholding information?

ETA:

I finally found the explanation from the Malaysians, they deny any altering, but say it was a "photocopy mistake".


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 24, 2014)

There was a colonel on Fox News selling the idea that this was a counter intelligence operation to figure out what everyone's capabilities are.

If our country, China, or Malaysia were behind it, them taking that airplane would be easy for them to do.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
			
		

> Same photo, same date this time Associated Press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one has clued into the fact that the same guy who 'shopped' these photos also works in the print shop where Obama bought his 'shopped' BC.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole thing is starting to smell.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> That was not the photo they released. It has been altered by someone on the internets for the foil hats.



You can see the photo on the left is half one guy (on top) and half a copy of the pic on the right....not even photoshopped, it's that cheesy.


----------



## hangover (Mar 24, 2014)

New theory....The rapture has begun.


----------



## namvet (Mar 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8821794 said:
			
		

> Been a few days since I visited this thread so I don't know if this has been covered. This is the photos of the guys who were traveling on stolen passports.
> 
> Photos as released by Malaysian officials
> 
> ...



yeah I saw it to. damned suspicious. looks like shopped to me


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 24, 2014)

namvet said:


> CaféAuLait;8821794 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is photo chopped 

-----------------------

*Malaysian police admitted the image of one man had been placed on top of the other when they were photocopied.*

But a spokesman said it was not done with malice or to mislead.
The men  thought to be Iranian asylum-seekers  have been named as Pouria Nour Mohammad Mehrdad, 19, and 29-year-old Delavar Seyed Mohammadreza.

MH370 cover-up fears amid 'pictures showing passengers with same legs' | Mail Online


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 24, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> > One arc tracks the southern Indian Ocean zone that's the focus of current attention. The other arc tracks over parts of Cambodia, Laos, China and into Kazakhstan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if the airplane dropped to 12000 ft

it would have never made it to the point they are looking 

it would have run out of fuel long before that


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > > One arc tracks the southern Indian Ocean zone that's the focus of current attention. The other arc tracks over parts of Cambodia, Laos, China and into Kazakhstan.
> ...



That is the same thing the colonel said on Fox News.  He said once the plane made that left turn, it didn't have enough fuel to go to where they are searching.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 24, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



The ocean currant could have pushed everything many miles further. Good thing that the nice folks at Fox news never have to actually do anything except exaggerate political scandals.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
			
		

> Same photo, same date this time Associated Press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The men with the stolen passports have already been cleared.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 24, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



that is if it remained at 12000 ft of less 

another thing to consider 

(they) seem to be predicting where the plane came down 

based on the plane being on auto pilot which would have caused 

the plane to continue to make course corrections 

however the plane could still have flown without the auto pilot 

civilian aircraft are designed to be inherently stable 

which means that with (x) power the plane will level out and continue to fly 

without crew involvement 

however with out the auto pilot the plane or crew involvement the aircraft 

will drift off course do to the winds aloft 

does anyone happen to know what the winds aloft happened to be 

the night of the incident


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 24, 2014)

after a brief scan of today's posts--nothing to add

somewhere I saw 'it might have been a counterintelligence operation--some US involvement'

I have no frame of reference for that sort of speculation. Yes, I know--the US 'does things' that are not revealed to the public and when such things are revealed --'outrage' follows. As I suppose it should.

If the US did this--'let's just see what might be possible'--239 lives to be sacrificed--then the type of retaliation against the US that is potentially possible would be justified.

Close the country down and that's that.

Very difficult idea for me to accept. Carry on.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems sensible if radar had it at 12,000 then that same radar either had it or didn't have it during the next pass. So either it crashed before the next pass, or it also appeared on radar heading somewhere at 12,000. If contact was lost, then they should probably be searching that area (adjusted for 2 weeks of currents.)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Seems sensible if radar had it at 12,000 then that same radar either had it or didn't have it during the next pass. So either it crashed before the next pass, or it also appeared on radar heading somewhere at 12,000. If contact was lost, then they should probably be searching that area (adjusted for 2 weeks of currents.)



one would think that would be reasonable


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 24, 2014)

I really hope the Navy SEALS or some similar entity is doing 'things' that do not need to be publicized.

Why--we have gotten as far as --'deliberate act', 'pilots not likely suspects'--so that leaves the field wide open. Which branch of national security might be likely to investigate this aspect I can't say--but it had better be very busy --while others work on the 'how'. 

I've said before--since 911 I have had no doubts that 'something unbelievable' could happen--we would not know when or how--but not for a minute have I believed there wasn't a possibility. This area of the world is less prepared --good place to practice, I suppose. sad, sorry state of affairs.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 24, 2014)

No survivors: Malaysia Flight 370 'ended' in Indian Ocean

<Inmarsat, which provided the electronic data, owns and operates a global satellite network. An initial analysis of the information had indicated several possible flight paths for the airliner, including a northern route.

*A Chinese plane had already reporting spotting "suspicious objects in the southern Indian Ocean" during its search for the missing aircraft and an Australian search plane also spotted potential debris, said to be "circular" and "rectangular."

Rain and poor weather conditions slowed the search in the purported crash area about 1,500 miles southwest of Perth.

The objects were being treated as new leads in the case that has baffled investigators for more than two weeks rather than concrete evidence.

Malaysia's transport minister said in his daily news conference earlier that both objects sighted by Australia are orange in color and might be recovered by an Australian ship in as soon as a few hours.

Hishammuddin Hussein said the missing jetliner had been carrying wooden pallets in its cargo hold.

And speaking to parliament, Australia's Prime Minister Tony Abbott said: "I can advise the House that HMS Success is on the scene and is attempting to locate and recover these objects," adding that "one of the great mysteries of our time" may be closer to being resolved.*The crew of the Chinese Ilyushin IL-76 plane saw the objects in an area that had been identified by satellite imagery as containing possible debris from the missing plane, China's state news agency Xinhua reported. The crew relayed the coordinates of the objects to the Australian command center and to a Chinese ship, the icebreaker Xuelong, which is on its way to the location.

China earlier released a satellite image captured Tuesday depicting an object located about 75 miles south of where an Australian satellite picked up an image of two objects a week ago.
>


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Navy Sends Black Box Locator - TIME


We have some exceptionally advanced resources--glad US is able to contribute in some way.

<The military is aiding in the international search for a jet missing more than two weeks

The U.S. Navy is sending one of the world&#8217;s best hearing aids to the southern Indian Ocean, ready to dispatch it to the depths in the hunt for the black boxes aboard missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370.

The Navy&#8217;s Towed Pinger Locator 25 trawls for sounds like a fisherman trolls for fish, and kind of resembles a 30-inch, 70-pound, fishing lure. It&#8217;s towed behind a vessel traveling no faster than five knots, listening for pings from the flight-data and cockpit-voice recorders that experts believe have ended up on the sea floor. Recovering those boxes and analyzing the data they contain is the best way to learn what happened aboard the flight, which disappeared March 8 with 239 people en route from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.>


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 17: What we know, and still don?t, on Malaysian plane | Atlanta News | News updates from the AJC

<QUESTIONS REMAIN

WHO AND HOW: Malaysian authorities have not ruled out any possible explanation for what happened to the jet, but have said the evidence so far suggests it was deliberately turned back across Malaysia to the Strait of Malacca, with its communications systems disabled. They are unsure what happened next. Authorities are considering the possibilities including terrorism, sabotage, catastrophic mechanical failure or issues related to the mental health of the pilots or someone else on board.

WHAT&#8217;S FLOATING IN THE OCEAN: The prime minister didn&#8217;t address whether investigators had confirmed floating objects in the ocean and images captured by several countries&#8217; search parties, including that of France and China, were debris from the plane.
>

I choose 'terrorism and sabotage'--just investigate those angles thoroughly--if nothing results--then good. I think there is 'something' to be discovered myself.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just in, Malaysia PM reports plane ended up in the Indian Ocean.

Missing MH370 'Ended' in Indian Ocean, Malaysia's PM Says - NBC News


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm aware of that. I posted the above post because I was told that the above photo was not released by the Malaysian Government, when in fact it had been. 

My point for my initial post in this thread dealing with the same photo was I believe the Malaysian government has been sloppy, disorganized and withholding information. Look at the simple statement that these men resembled Mario Balotelli when it is clear they do not. 

I find it hard to label them incompetent and I was unaware of the reason for the legs until I found an article, which seems reasonable.  However, there has been so many other statements where the Malaysians have said one thing and then have come back to say they did not say it, they have changed time frames, etc.

It makes me wonder sometimes if their bungled investigation may have had  a different outcome and this plane may have been found sooner or even survivors.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8824795 said:
			
		

> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
> ...



* I believe the Malaysian government has been sloppy, disorganized and withholding information.*

that is a curious aspect of this situation


----------



## Politico (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow you guys just lap everything up. Following the posts it is like you sit there ard parrot post anything you hear as soon as the news reports it.


----------



## namvet (Mar 24, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> CaféAuLait;8821923 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's what concerns me


----------



## hangover (Mar 25, 2014)

The Antichrist has ordered his minion(the governments and media) to say the plane crashed in the Indian Ocean, because he doesn't want people to realize that the Rapture has started.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMgmlhAKhV8]Trailer Millennium -Movie 1989- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 25, 2014)

who shopped em?? the malays did to cover their ass. they screwed the pooch and let 2 killers board that plane. 

the photos were posted by UK online

Fears of a cover-up over the fate of flight MH370 grew yesterday after claims that a photo of two passengers was tampered with.
Images of two men who boarded the Malaysian Airlines jet with stolen passports appear to show them having the same set of legs.
CCTV footage stills released by officials three days after the Boeing 777-200 vanished from the skies shows the pair with identical green trousers and brown shoes.

link

these goons were traveling with false passports. why?? the malays were damned quick to clear em to. these are good lil muzzies. won't hurt a fly. my ass !!!

who was the muzzie that bought their tickets and paid cash for em the day of the flight?? hello

one of em was flying to Germany to meet his mom. well, was she there?? has she come forward ?? to many loose ends here have not been investigated.

2 days ago: Did somebody doctor photo of men who took Flight MH370? Fears of a cover-up amid claims pictures show passengers with the same set of legs 

link

Fox vid


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 25, 2014)

Malaysian Airlines is offering $5,000 to each passenger's family. 

To add insult to injury.

I believe under ? Convention--which Malaysia signed--the families are eligible for $175,000.
All kinds of stipulations on liability I would assume. 

I am beyond outrage ---there may be only a handful of US attorneys with credentials to practice internationally---and unless Boeing/based in US is implicated--probably no grounds for litigation in Malaysia or Beijing? But---these families have been irreparably damaged and although the money would never be enough---it should be offered. 

If Malaysian Airlines has to close down---and I know in some part it is a government airline and that won't happen---it would be no loss to air travelers.

I have no idea what options may be available under Chinese law. Yesterday those who wanted to protest at the Malaysian embassy in China were not allowed to use buses--were finally allowed to walk to the embassy. Their concerns were expressed to the media. That is something. 

So wrong, so wrong. All of this.


----------



## hangover (Mar 25, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Malaysian Airlines is offering $5,000 to each passenger's family.
> 
> To add insult to injury.
> 
> ...


Since corporate CEO's think a life is worth $5,000.00, that's what they should be paid.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 25, 2014)

hangover said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Malaysian Airlines is offering $5,000 to each passenger's family.
> ...



How would you feel upon receiving a check for $5,000 from Malaysian Airlines?

There are those in the US that would use violence to express their feelings--load up an AK whatever or make a bomb or something. Could happen in Malaysia, too. China seems to exercise strong control over its citizens. Someone might still find a way. 
Can't say that I would blame anyone for such a response.

Lots of things are not being discussed. If Delta airlines, to name one, responded to families in this manner. Fairly sure that soon they would be out of business. Executives in prison for many years.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 25, 2014)

What a different world. 

Islam--makes a difference.

Malaysian Airlines jet: No hope? Anger rises amid demand for evidence - latimes.com

<But even at home, while the reaction to Prime Minister Najib Razak's sudden late-night announcement Monday that the flight went down was more subdued, it was far from accepting. Many Malaysians said that until authorities found airplane debris or bodies, they would not give up hope for survivors.

"This is confirmation from government, but this information is not 100% confirmed," said Mohd Aizuddin, an imam at the KLIA mosque near the airport, where some Malaysia Airlines crew members routinely worship. "We still pray and hope," he said, noting that an elderly man in his village is the grandfather of two Flight 370 passengers -- a couple who were flying to Beijing on March 8 for their honeymoon.

"I will not blame my government," the imam said, "but for normal people I understand. It's too fast," he said of the prime minister's announcement.>

~~~
If my government somehow owned and operated this airline--I would hold them accountable. 

I don't even know that I agree the decision made was 'too fast'--some closure is needed. Being in limbo is a hell of its own. The things that went wrong--yes, the government made some seriously bad decisions---clear enough to me. 

Contrast to the a similar scenario in the US---'the lack of transparency' on the part of the government --quite possible that there would be rioting in the streets and much more.

~~~~~~
Message to CNN--do not tell me again that it will be difficult--if not impossible to find this plane. A commentator just reminded us--'It won't be like trying to find your car keys--clicking some device to hear a beep'---got it--yes, I do. The most sophisticated equipment available and they have to have a specific location to search and the conditions of the ocean in this remote area of the world are going to make the task almost impossible. I know. Start talking about some of the things that I suppose 'we cannot discuss' for fear of legal ramifications or national security.


----------



## hangover (Mar 25, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I didn't mean the victims should be paid $5k, I meant the CEO's should be paid $5k as their salary.

This whole escapade is ridiculous. The relatives are protesting the Malaysian embassy, like it's their fault. The Malaysian government had nothing to do with the plane crash, if indeed it did crash. The Malaysian government has spent millions of dollars trying to find out what happened to the plane. So has 26 other countries. Over 100 ships and planes have been looking for the plane, but the relatives act like that's not good enough. If that's not good enough, they should charter a boat and go look themselves.
The media is obsessive compulsive about it. For three weeks that's about the only thing they've talked about. And nothing much has changed. They don't even have conformation that the stuff that's been found is from the plane. The media has been blaming everybody from the Malaysian Government, to the airline, to the pilots, to the two with stolen passports, and nobody know anything about what happened. The only thing the media is doing is stirring the shit pot, in order to stress out the relatives and viewers.
I really think it's life imitating the movie MILLENNIUM that I posted on the YOUTUBE video. Aliens from the future did it, because humanity has polluted the environment so bad, that in the future humans have become sterile. So they had to come back to our time to get fertile humans and take them to the future so humanity doesn't become extinct.
Hey, it's as good a theory as any they're throwing out there.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 25, 2014)

hangover said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



maybe so--clearly I am not helping myself by listening to CNN and occasionally the 'others'. 

It does seem to me that there are some issues with regulation of air travel that need to be clarified. If that is the province of international organizations then this incident should be assessed very critically. 

I accept --'we may never know' as the most realistic theory currently available. Difficult to believe the pilots conspired to crash the plane for unspecified reasons. All the electrical, mechanical theories seem to have holes--based on what has been posted in this thread. Someone on the plane had sinister motives--maybe so. What I know about airplanes and the regulation of air travel is miniscule. 

Seems like there is a lot more to be known. Some have said that 'terrorists' have wised up--no longer 'chatter' since much has been revealed about the methods used to defend against them. Maybe they are communicating in some other way---was this a trial run? Who knows---who knows. Unacceptable that such a thing should happen --all I know.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2014)

I have not kept up to date on the latest but I still think that airline is in a hangar somewhere, the passengers are dead and any debris they find will be plants.


----------



## bianco (Mar 25, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Malaysian Airlines is offering $5,000 to each passenger's family.
> 
> To add insult to injury.
> 
> ...



It's Asia.
Good luck setting foot there.

Why is anyone surprised by all of this?


----------



## Politico (Mar 25, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I'd ask why are you giving me this? Bob didn't take out an insurance policy.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 25, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Why didn't they send a fighter pilot up there like they would in our country?
What if they did?
What if they shot it down and don't want to tell anyone because it would be a national incident, countries are involved and the people wouldn't stomach it?
And you can't prove it because these fighters are invisible to radar.

I was watching ABC News and they commented on how fast they found the area in the Indian Ocean and they must know something they aren't telling us because of security reasons because normally they wouldn't know this fast where the plane was.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2014)

Piss poor job of photochopping, IMHO.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2014)

Jon Stewart critique of cable coverage of the lost plane.  From falling out of the sky, to it being hidden in the jungle to supernatural theories:

March 24, 2014 - Arianna Huffington - The Daily Show - Full Episode | Comedy Central


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 25, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 26, 2014)

U.S. law firm seeks records from Malaysian Airlines, Boeing | Reuters

Lots of opinions on this--'premature', etc.

-I suppose they might as well get started. They want US investigators involved to review whatever Malaysian Airlines has. This may be the most effective way.


-Some have commented that those, such as Malaysian Airlines, who purchase planes like the 777 need to prove that they can conduct an investigation should there be a catastrophic accident. If there was a mechanical/electrical failure then this information is necessary to evaluate all planes of this type.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like they found a large debris field.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 26, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Looks like they found a large debris field.



I hope it turns out to be something useful to the investigation. 

I think six countries have planes and ships searching--Australia, UK, Korea, China, US and ? eta: New Zealand

http://www.nst.com.my/latest/font-c...198169/7.54601/7.277585/7.286006?key=Malaysia


~~~~~~~~
Malaysia Airlines is said to have been in serious financial trouble prior to the loss of 370. Which, presumably, is not exceptional. I wouldn't think many people would be interested in flying with them at this time. How many options are there for the routes they fly? 

I wish someone would interview other airlines that fly this model of plane--what are they doing to prevent such a catastrophe?

You can't tell me that within the industry people are expressing candid opinions.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 26, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they found a large debris field.
> ...



I was watching CNN last night and they were talking about the black boxes.
They only record the last two hours of flight so unless they stopped recording or unless the power went out on them, they recorded over the notorious left hand turn because they record over themselves because they only record the last two hours.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 26, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It's quite a conundrum that's for sure.

~~~~~
Not to contribute to off the wall speculation---but now there are those who believe the pilot was 'not in the mental frame of mind' to be flying---separated from wife, problems with woman he was involved with---the phone call he made prior to take off was said to be to this woman.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/flight-370-pilot-friend-shouldn-flying-article-1.1734998
~~~~~~~~

Really--really--??? I suppose it can happen to anyone. I would have thought those that have been trained for such positions of great responsibility had techniques to manage emotions. They/?FBI--are supposedly going to have a report on the simulator by Friday. Some thinking that in previous incidents where pilots allegedly took planes down intent on suicide--the governments--Egypt and maybe Indonesia--refuse to acknowledge the possibility. National honor or perhaps legal liability?

If the pilot felt that bad--should have just gone off somewhere by himself and put a bullet in his head. No need to kill 238 other people. If he had any sense of honor.

On the other hand--there is the Commander of the US ship/Navy--that is involved in the search--during the past 2 weeks he has impressed me as the sort you would hope would be in such a position. Whatever they ask him--responds reasonably---many others like this.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 26, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> U.S. law firm seeks records from Malaysian Airlines, Boeing | Reuters
> 
> Lots of opinions on this--'premature', etc.
> 
> ...



This is suggesting mechanical faults, destroying systems that keep the passengers and crew alive.
They're suggesting the aircraft was on auto pilot for the last few hours of it's journey.

In my opinion, this is the most likely cause and is the only theory that fills in all the gaps.
However, some greedy law firm shouldn't be doing this.
Boeing are very probably going to be in deep shit for this one but we won't know a lot until/unless the search teams recover the black boxes.

The legal action is a bit daft as they'll never prove anything in court without evidence.
They're just fishing, hoping for a killing on this sad event.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 26, 2014)

Aviation Accident Lawyer | Airplane Crash Lawyers | Ribbeck Law Leaders in Global Aviation Accident Ligitation

Turns out the specialise in making cash from crashes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 26, 2014)

Indofred said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. law firm seeks records from Malaysian Airlines, Boeing | Reuters
> ...



*They're suggesting the aircraft was on auto pilot for the last few hours of it's journey.*

yeah and that can be a mistake 

civilian aircraft are inherently stable (capable of level flight without the auto pilot or the pilot ) 

problem being 

in each scenario the plane ends up in totally different areas 

for example 

with auto pilot on the plane constantly corrects for wind to stay on a heading 

without the auto pilot or a pilot crabbing into the wind 

the plane will move off course 

so if there is an 80 mph wind cross wind 

the plane in the first hour would have drifted 80 miles off the course 

2 hours 160 miles 

3 hours 240 miles 

4 hours 320 miles off


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 26, 2014)

Just to keep you updated in a timely fashion--

As of this evening--those who commentate on CNN are not supporting the 'pilot--went insane' theory. 

Everything else--'Maybe, that could be correct'.

It just seems to me--awash in my ignorance--that those that fly 777's would have some ideas on why this happened. CNN has a person like that. 

Not a time to be spouting your opinions---almost everyone alive today should be aware of legal consequences--certain that CNN is highly aware.

So we are in 'spinning our wheels' mode.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 26, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Just to keep you updated in a timely fashion--
> 
> As of this evening--those who commentate on CNN are not supporting the 'pilot--went insane' theory.
> 
> ...



Opinions should be given equality with saying "allegedly".
Once you have an airline letting people on with the wrong passport then you can't guarantee that they know who was on the plane.  I'm sure if they review surveillance video of who boarded the plane, they might get a better idea from hindsight.
Until the plane is found, no one has concrete evidence of what happened unless they are withholding information.


----------



## Politico (Mar 27, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Looks like they found a large debris field.



There's debris all over the place out there. They haven't 'found' anything.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 27, 2014)

The visibility is  poor today--so whatever they discuss will be another rehash of what has already been discussed--which probably accounts for the waning interest in this story.

If the FBI completes its assessment of the hard drives and simulators--that might be newsworthy. I more or less expect--'Nothing exceptional' to be the conclusion.

Beyond me--if Malaysia Airlines stands firm on it being 'a deliberate act'--ok--hope they can find out who was responsible.

Many believe that Malaysia Airlines will be the entity held accountable regardless. They have a billion dollar line of insurance--which will probably be completely exhausted for this incident.

'They will keep searching'---months, years. 

I suspect that somehow the US will provide some support--the $4 million allocated will be exceeded. ??? Money for the military--where will it come from. Yesterday--this was an issue in Congress--with defense spending cut to the bone and things heating up in Ukraine and other hot spot areas--more funding is needed. I believe they said the current goal for defense is to have the ability to fight one war and ??? another. Used to be defense standards were to be able to fight two wars. But--we know why the policy was changed.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 27, 2014)

> Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report
> 
> A high-ranking official with the Royal Malaysia Police said pilot Zaharie Ahmad Shah is solely responsible for maneuvering the Boeing 777 deep over the southern Indian Ocean. The source, going off the record with USA Today, said authorities are pressing Zaharie's relatives for information about his behavior before the flight.



Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report - NY Daily News


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone else think the nonstop tv "news" coverage is ridiculous?  Half the time they aren't reporting news, they're making their own.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 27, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone else think the nonstop tv "news" coverage is ridiculous?  Half the time they aren't reporting news, they're making their own.



I don't know. It is what it is. 

I think I could survive with less commentary--that will not happen. 

~~~~~~~~
And, as for the linked article on the pilot--they are saying there was nothing on the hard drives or the simulator to implicate the pilot.

I don't understand the reasons given to support 'this was a deliberate act'. If Malaysia Airlines has definitive fyi to prove this--go ahead and release it. They will still be liable. 

Again, I suppose the other airlines are to be commended that this sort of incident has never happened. What does Captain Sullenberger think---we certainly do need that sort of individual in the cockpit.


----------



## Politico (Mar 28, 2014)

And we still know nothing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

here is something to consider 

this looks a lot like a halogen tank for fire fighting  on the 777

this washed up on shore on Baarah beach

HaveeruOnline - Suspicious object washes up on Baarah beach

what washed up in the maldives area 







whats on a plane






another article


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Possible Fire Suppression Bottle of an aircraft lands on Maldives beach


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2014)

It seems pretty hopeless at this point.  I wish there was something more to go on than just a couple of these little things washing up.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> > Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report
> >
> > A high-ranking official with the Royal Malaysia Police said pilot Zaharie Ahmad Shah is solely responsible for maneuvering the Boeing 777 deep over the southern Indian Ocean. The source, going off the record with USA Today, said authorities are pressing Zaharie's relatives for information about his behavior before the flight.
> 
> ...





			
				link said:
			
		

> The source, going off the record with USA Today,



Translated - we made up a story.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> > Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report
> >
> > A high-ranking official with the Royal Malaysia Police said pilot Zaharie Ahmad Shah is solely responsible for maneuvering the Boeing 777 deep over the southern Indian Ocean. The source, going off the record with USA Today, said authorities are pressing Zaharie's relatives for information about his behavior before the flight.
> 
> ...



I read a little more.



> He was the only person with the necessary skills and experience to pilot the aircraft, the source said. Authorities do not believe the co-pilot, 27, would have been capable.



What they're claiming here is, the co pilot can't fly the aircraft he's assigned to.
If that's true, what the hell is he doing on the thing?

A Closer Look At The Co-Pilot Of Missing Flight 370 | Here & Now



> It was part of a taping Quest was doing in February for CNN Business Traveler, and it hasnt aired yet on CNN. Hamid, a 27-year-old first officer, was taking part in a training session, flying from Hong Kong to Kuala Lumpur...
> ......It was quite a shock to look at the picture and to think that I had sat behind, watching him land a 777 only a matter of weeks earlier.



It seems he can fly, so the story is probably a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 28, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > > Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report
> ...



It only means you can't substantiate the story.
Plenty of people want to talk about the truth but are constrained to.
An example would be Wikileaks or Snowden.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > > Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 pilot 'deliberately' flew jet off course: report
> ...



*What they're claiming here is, the co pilot can't fly the aircraft he's assigned to.
If that's true, what the hell is he doing on the thing?*

if it is true do not fly Malaysia airlines that is for sure 

if that is the case why bother having a co pilot at all


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



I've flown with MAS many times, even joined the mile high club in one of their aircraft.
They're a very good airline, but the rear port toilets could use being a little larger as it's hard to get two people in at once.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



You didn't read the link - it had more holes that a beggar's socks.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Indofred said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



i find it hard to believe that the airline would allow a non type certified pilot 

to sit in the right seat


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 28, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



The fact is he is licensed.

What they are saying is he has a lack of hours behind the controls of that aircraft and they are concluding based on that, he shouldn't be behind the controls.
What they should investigate is his experience with other aircraft.  
I have a relative who started with a private pilot's license and then added instruments and then added aircraft with retractable landing gear and secondary engines.  Then my relative added "commercial" to the license.  When you have that, you can fly and you know how to fly.  You just haven't had an abundance of hours behind the controls of said plane.  I think they said he had 4,000 hours behind the controls of the plane.  It isn't 18,000 like the pilot.  Tell me what the difference is between 18,000 and 4,000 hours.

I think the requirement is snotty.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



you get certified actually 

he would have had to have a check ride 

before being allowed sit in the right seat 

to prove that he could handle the aircraft 


experience does matter the guy with 4 times as much at the controls 

has had an opportunity to have been through more incidents 

to me the only difference would be the "freak out factor" 

in an emergency


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 28, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Just about everyone who has flown an aircraft has had a freak-out story.  Just ask them.
All kinds of crazy things happen.
You could escape prosecution by reporting incidents to NASA and I'm not sure if they renewed that program or not but pilots in the U.S. were encouraged to report everything.
Imagine you land a single prop plane and your nose is a little down and the propeller starts to do a little dance on the runway.  It has happened to pilots.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2591402/MH370-flight-deck-fire-similar-one-broke-Boeing-model-2011-downed-missing-jet-claims-London-law-firm.html[/url]












Imagine that at 30,000 ft and over the ocean.
That's explain the lack of communications and why systems failed at different times.
A fire in an oxygen supply would kill an aircraft and, as with this fire, melt a hole in the thing.
No oxygen and rapid decompression would explain everything.


.....with no terrorists involved.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



yeah i lost the electric flaps  one time in flight 

had to land at a higher and much flatter slope

turned out to be a great landing anyway


----------



## hangover (Mar 28, 2014)

Hundreds of pieces of debris, but it's all just ocean pollution. Still nothing found belonging to the plane. This time next year, the media will still be chasing the next bunch of trash spotted. This may be the biggest government side show, to keep the public's attention distracted from the stuff the man behind the curtain is doing. The 239 passengers are being kept in area 51.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 28, 2014)

They have a new area to search.

I think the hosts on CNN chatted back and forth about this for 15 minutes and I cannot tell you what was said. 

What is shocking about searching another area?  

This area is better--further north--away from the furious 40's and ?? Roaring 50's?--can be reached by the planes in less time. Maybe they will have some success, finally.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



No, they said he wasn't capable.
In fact, a reporter had witnessed him fly from HK and land in KL.
Sounds pretty capable to me.

Ner, the report is just one more pile of shit from the arse of a newspaper desperate to print something new.


----------



## Politico (Mar 28, 2014)

Until we know any facts it's still all hypothetical.


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 28, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I think what the CNN's Anderson Cooper and the pilot's running the flight simulator were agreeing on is the fact that the standards for being able to fly a jet in this country is higher because Airlines would require more hours in the United States than airlines overseas.  I didn't fact check this at all.  This is just the implication of what they said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

hangover said:


> Hundreds of pieces of debris, but it's all just ocean pollution. Still nothing found belonging to the plane. This time next year, the media will still be chasing the next bunch of trash spotted. This may be the biggest government side show, to keep the public's attention distracted from the stuff the man behind the curtain is doing. The 239 passengers are being kept in area 51.



about the only thing so far found from an aircraft 

is this 






which floated to shore in the Maldives 

it has been positively identified as a  Boeing fire suppression container

 same type as found inside 777


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 28, 2014)

another view of the item


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

Definitely an alien contraption of some sort.

Proof positive that the NSA took out the pilot.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Still no actual debris or proof of a crash.
My original conspiracy theory still stands.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 30, 2014)

I have to assume that they haven't yet found the correct area to search. 

How the international support for the search will be determined for the future must be an incredibly difficult topic to consider.

http://www.ajc.com/ap/ap/internatio...fNt2/?icmp=ajc_internallink_textlink_homepage

<Searchers will be hoping that if the latest area turns out to be where the plane crashed &#8212; and that remains educated guesswork until searchers can put their hands on aerial debris sightings and check what it is &#8212; the fuselage did not go down on the southern edge of Broken Ridge.

That's where the ocean floor drops precipitously &#8212; more than 4 kilometers (2 1/2 miles) in places, according to Robin Beaman, a marine geologist at Australia's James Cook University. It's not a sheer cliff, more like a very steep hill that a car would struggle to drive up. At the bottom of this escarpment is the narrow Diamantina trench, which measurements put as deep at 5,800 meters (19,000 feet), though no one is sure of its greatest depth because it has never been precisely mapped.

"Let's hope the wreck debris has not landed over this escarpment &#8212; it's a long way to the bottom," Beaman said.

The Diamantina trench, named after an Australian navy vessel, is one of the deeper sections of the parts of the oceans that surround Antarctica, according to Mike Coffin, the executive director of the Institute for Marine and Antarctic Studies at Australia's University of Tasmania.>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 31, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Definitely an alien contraption of some sort.
> 
> Proof positive that the NSA took out the pilot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Definitely an alien contraption of some sort.
> 
> Proof positive that the NSA took out the pilot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely an alien contraption of some sort.
> ...



So, not an alien contraption, after all!!!!


Quel Suprise!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



one would think that it would be rather easy 

to figure out where this came from 

there appears to be serial numbers on it 

i currently have com across a whopper 

involving a person aboard the plane sending out a message


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 31, 2014)

I caught a few minutes, actually seconds, of what sounded like 'whining' on CNN--some defensive commentary on the way the Malaysian Airlines story has been covered.

A time for reflection and introspection should follow--but I won't hold my breath.

Meanwhile according to a Chinese newspaper--the citizens who lost family members on flight 370 are being cautioned not to 'reflect poorly on China' by complaining about the efforts of the Malaysian Airlines. 

As tanks gather on the borders of Ukraine. 

Today promises to be one of those perfect Spring days. Something to be enjoyed and cherished.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 31, 2014)

I can understand China asking it's people who lost loved ones to not reflect poorly on China.  The Chinese are acting like fools.  Endless hysteria demanding to know what happened to the plane has caused Malaysian representatives to remark that many nations have lost loved ones, but only the Chinese are hysterical with ridiculous demands to know what happened and where their loved ones are.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Please do share!!!


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 31, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> I can understand China asking it's people who lost loved ones to not reflect poorly on China.  The Chinese are acting like fools.  Endless hysteria demanding to know what happened to the plane has caused Malaysian representatives to remark that many nations have lost loved ones, but only the Chinese are hysterical with ridiculous demands to know what happened and where their loved ones are.



At some point there was an explanation--

The Chinese government does not allow criticism of itself. At the start of this--it was said they 'allowed' some venting against Malaysia--therapeutic. So what we now have--people who have 'repressed anger'? --can never speak against their own government and are unleashing years of emotions???
I can't say.

I hold Malaysia Airlines fully accountable but at this point I don't know what more they can do. One of the grievances was they 'had given false hope'--some statement released late last week. I think the gist of it was 'we do not have conclusive proof that the plane went down in the search area and we will continue to search'---not much more than that. 

If there is some 'bottomless pit' steep crevice under the sea and the plane ended up there---it may well be years, decades until anything can be found. Little comfort to the families of passengers. 

How would such a scenario have been different in the US? I suppose lawsuits would have already been filed --certainly the citizens would exercise their rights to voice opinions about the government. 

'The State'--not in favor of the State's parental role--anywhere, anytime. jmo.


----------



## wavingrl (Mar 31, 2014)

Now they say the final communication was not --'Good Night--All Right' or vice versa.

Commentator feels this is cause for 'outrage'. Quibbling over exact phrasing--'Good Night, Malaysian 370' still not correct. 

'Malaysia Airlines should release the transcript of the exact tapes'--I guess they should--who knows .

Again--whatever others are doing that successfully allows flights to depart and arrive as scheduled--glad that this sort of problem is exceedingly rare.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 31, 2014)

My Father flew for 50 years, real flying for most of it(hand on the stick sitting on his parachute pissing in coke bottles on 7 hour missions to Germany and back escorting B-17s....no autopilot). Fighter pilot in P-40s;P-47s, P-51s, F-86s, F-89s, then an instructor in T-33s, T-37s, T-38s and eventually in his 26-29 years he flew the T-39 Sabreliner to be qualified to get a corporate pilot job when he got out of the Air Force. He flew the Sabreliner and Lear jets and Turbo Commanders. When he stopped flying big planes he flew radio control. He told me he never stopped learning, that it was never possible to know it all when it came to flying. 
I have 3 brothers that were all Captains for a major airline and they learned from him and by putting in hours behind the yoke. 2 are now retired with a combined yrs as Captain of 55 years. Both have said they were really alarmed at what qualifies for a pilot. My youngest brother is also a Captain that is in the training department of his airline. He still picks up flts each month but works mostly in a simulator with pilots. He too is appalled at the lack of knowledge line pilots have of all procedures.......and it gets worse each year.


----------



## Politico (Mar 31, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> one would think that it would be rather easy
> 
> to figure out where this came from
> 
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Please do share!!!



I wouldn't count on a revelation.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 1, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Now they say the final communication was not --'Good Night--All Right' or vice versa.
> 
> Commentator feels this is cause for 'outrage'. Quibbling over exact phrasing--'Good Night, Malaysian 370' still not correct.
> 
> ...



I'm perplexed as to why Malaysia has lied about these details. 

MH370: New last words from cockpit: 'Good night Malaysian three seven zero

MH370: New last words: 'Good night Malaysian three seven zero' - CNN.com


I really hope the search area is not based on Malaysian input given so much misinformation.


----------



## Politico (Apr 1, 2014)

They didn't lie. They are just incompetent. The phrasing is irrelevant.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 1, 2014)

I still predict that this will be the 21st Century Titanic.  It is very unlikely that it is found before the battery runs out, and once it does....well, it is a proverbial needle in a huge haystack.  Sad Indeed....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> I still predict that this will be the 21st Century Titanic.  It is very unlikely that it is found before the battery runs out, and once it does....well, it is a proverbial needle in a huge haystack.  Sad Indeed....



currently they are looking for the haystack 

in a huge pile of haystacks


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 1, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > I still predict that this will be the 21st Century Titanic.  It is very unlikely that it is found before the battery runs out, and once it does....well, it is a proverbial needle in a huge haystack.  Sad Indeed....
> ...



on a thousand acre farm....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



of haystacks


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess they now have 5 days before the pinger ceases to work, if it is working at all. 

Many suggestions have been made about what can/should be done in the future. Some believe that Boeing should be certain that any airlines that purchases a plane from them be able to conduct an investigation of a catastrophic accident with competence. That sounds good.

Today--it's back to the 'turn had to be deliberate'--required human intervention--so this is a 'criminal' case. 

On and on and on. 

As far as I am concerned--the culpability goes to Malaysian Airlines--whatever they have to do to 'keep up with' any plane --either do it or get out of the business. Lose contact with a plane--send fighter jets or whatever is available up to find out why. Not much more to be said. Or actually heard--I have heard more than enough.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 1, 2014)

A Question.

Would China consider a memorial to those lost on flight 370?

I am inclined to believe --'No' would be the correct response.

'The State'---nothing greater than the State--is that the basic idea upon which China operates? Honoring individuals---just 'not what we do'. 

I know I sound ignorant or worse--but I try to learn something. 

I suppose there might be an organization in the US or elsewhere that could privately create a foundation for such a project. I know there have been problems with the '911' memorials --but the idea of commemorating the lives lost seems appropriate to me, by Western standards at least.

Some sort of gesture. I doubt that the 'State'/China feels such a gesture is necessary.

~~~~~~~
http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/...f-searching-for-missing-flight-mh370/?cs=2452

<In a day of significant developments in the search for the lost flight, the Malaysian government announced it won't establish an inquiry until the black box - or flight recorder - is found, something that could take years, if it is even discovered at all.


Australia is set to lead the probe into the missing flight
>

~~~
ok--certain Malaysia feels justified in its decision. CYA?

Australia sees things differently, I infer. 'WE', global community--are between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 1, 2014)

Another bit of 'filler' from the in depth analyses on CNN.

No--the US doesn't have dedicated satellites to cover the Indian Ocean. 'Limited financial resources' is one reason for the lack. 

In this same segment the question was posed--'Isn't it time for the US to take over the investigation?'

I hope not--whatever support the US can provide I am in favor of that.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 1, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Another bit of 'filler' from the in depth analyses on CNN.
> 
> No--the US doesn't have dedicated satellites to cover the Indian Ocean. 'Limited financial resources' is one reason for the lack.
> 
> ...



The scope of the investigation will become more daunting in a matter of days.  Without the pinger to signal, it is very confusing how they will be able to locate the plane.  Anyone have an idea?


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Another bit of 'filler' from the in depth analyses on CNN.
> ...



The answer is really 'no' --but 'it is going to be more difficult' is the usual response. 

The most sophisticated equipment the US has--and apparently we have the best of whatever is available--really is not designed for this type of search. Primarily designed to search for submarines, iirc. The type of equipment that is actually needed doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 1, 2014)

Were airplanes to disappear more often then there'd no doubt be technology developed to look for them.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 1, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Were airplanes to disappear more often then there'd no doubt be technology developed to look for them.



The person in charge of this effort--an Aussie, I assume---just said--'If we don't find anything on the surface--? in a couple more weeks?--then, we, all parties involved will have to make a difficult decision about what to do next.'

I guess some billionaire needs to make this his personal quest. Search the bottom of the ocean eternally.

~~~~~~~
eta:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-mid-air-collision-crowded-search-skies.html

<Dramatic new security measures have been introduced on all Malaysian Airlines flights to ensure that no-one interferes with the controls following the mystery disappearance of flight MH370, it was revealed today.


As speculation continued to rage over whether the plane's fate was due to a criminal act by someone on the Boeing 777, or whether it suffered a catastrophic event that caused it to go out of control, the airline said it had increased cockpit security.


It has added an extra crew member in the cockpit when one of the plane's two pilots takes a bathroom break, ensuring that there are always two officers at the controls.>

ok--certain they have their reasons.


----------



## Chuckt (Apr 1, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Another bit of 'filler' from the in depth analyses on CNN.
> ...



I am starting to think that the plane is in a hanger somewhere.

The possibilities are that the plane is in a hanger or on the bottom of the ocean.  It is 50/50 and since the FBI didn't find anything on the pilot's flight simulator and since the last words of the pilot were changed to be normal, I think the plane is in a hanger somewhere.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 2, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



CNN discussed the implications of the changed last words tonight. I am going with there is no significance at this point. Could be--I need more facts before I am convinced.

Then clarification was made on 'criminal investigation'. There may be no crime but forensic techniques can be employed to determine this. 

The nuclear sub from the UK is said to have the most appropriate technology for this type of search. After it is utilized--I would think the search would be adapted. There is just no logic to support the use of planes and ships and the staff required indefinitely. They are taking pictures and using sonar to record sounds? --then they can study the results and perhaps gain further insight. Or maybe there is some as yet unknown fyi that can change everything. 
I just can't get into the more 'out there' alternatives. ie --Covert mission of the CIA and the plane is being held at Diego Garcia in the Maldives. The passenger from the US that worked for IBM--? Ed Woods? --is said to have sent a text with this fyi.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 2, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



it looks like the Malaysians made that up as well 

typically pilots repeat back the directive given 

then may add some personalized hand over sign off


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 2, 2014)

'Malaysian Airlines had not been trained to handle a catastrophic accident'. Today's counseling thought from CNN.

all right. 

Even without 'support' from CNN--as the story unfolded--I was able to retain some degree of objectivity. 

Why Malaysia Airlines still seems to be focused on the pilots or I suppose and/or crew--clearly is not something that can be revealed at this time. 'Someday there will be a prosecution'--they said. 

The FBI found nothing exceptional on the pilot's hard drives and simulator and nothing on the copilot. They have spoken with the pilot's family--marital problems are not thought to have been a factor which would have led to a psychological break. The pilot and copilot continue to be described as people of integrity and competence. 

No one has yet convinced me of 'ulterior motives' in the final communication between Malaysia Flight 370 and the controllers. 

I guess I'll have to go with--there was some type of malfunction--maybe some type of gas affected the air supply--mistakes were made and 'nobody' on the earth at that precise moment happened to be watching or looking. Difficult theory to accept--but so are many others.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Were airplanes to disappear more often then there'd no doubt be technology developed to look for them.



After this, I can see a world where airliners are forced to relay position and other data to a central station, so this situation can never happen again.
The crash site would be fixed very quickly.

Add to that, the technology we have now, allowing data that is normally stored in the black boxes, to be instantly transmitted in data packets to a ground station.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 2, 2014)

Indofred said:


> After this, I can see a world where airliners are forced to relay position and other data to a central station, so this situation can never happen again.
> The crash site would be fixed very quickly.




Coming soon (already here for some airlines) WiFi worldwide.  That means if you wanted to know where an airplane was at any time just call Google with the name of any one individual on board and they could tell you in seconds.  Also give you that person's browsing history for the previous decade or so and precise location at any time during that period.

Even better, of course, when some future regime has everybody implanted with a satellite reporting RFI chip at birth.  Think that's ludicrous?  In *1978* I challenged some excellent TV designers to come up with a receiver light enough and thin enough to hang on the wall.  They laughed.  

Then.  

They wouldn't even try so others, not inhibited by "conventional thinking" did the job for them.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 2, 2014)

Any respect that I might have had for officials in Malaysia connected to this is gone. 

Apparently, Australia has 'good' relationships with both China and Malaysia and is willing to search 'forever' for this plane. Good to have such an ally. 

The ? defense minister of Malaysia/someone of high authority --is meeting with Chuck Hagel/US Defense Dept--to seek further assistance. Whatever we can do--as far as I am concerned--but until they have a some idea of where to search I can't believe it will accomplish much.


----------



## bianco (Apr 5, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Any respect that I might have had for officials in Malaysia connected to this is gone.
> 
> Apparently, Australia has 'good' relationships with both China and Malaysia and is willing to search 'forever' for this plane. Good to have such an ally.
> 
> The ? defense minister of Malaysia/someone of high authority --is meeting with Chuck Hagel/US Defense Dept--to seek further assistance. Whatever we can do--as far as I am concerned--but until they have a some idea of where to search I can't believe it will accomplish much.



*Australia has a good relationship with Malaysia...until next time it execution-hangs an Aussie! *
Then, as will happen with Indonesia when it execution-shreds Aussie boys Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, the relationship will be in the gutter, and flushed away permanently.
They will likely be labelled as "barbaric" with all that entails ...like Malaysia was by former PM Bob when it hanged Barlow and Chambers;

Barlow and Chambers execution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Australian Prime Minister Bob Hawke made a passionate plea for a stay of execution on behalf of the two men.
> 
> Hawke later described the hanging as "barbaric", a remark which chilled Australian relations with Malaysia.[23] *Relations between the two nations were reportedly affected for a decade afterwards.*[24] In response to the argument that no one has the right to take another's life, then-Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad replied, "You should tell that to the drug traffickers."[25]
> 
> ...



#####

LOL

Wait til they execution-hang the next Aussie, they'll get called more than "barbaric".

So will Indonesia...there'll be big drama when they execution-shred Chan and Sukumaran waiting now on death row for the day they'll be dragged from their cells.
Indonesia will likely get called every expletive known to man, and then some.
..and revenge taken.

I never had any respect for officials in Malaysia in the first place...so I had none to be gone.
Nothing done by Malaysia regarding the missing plane surprises me one iota.


Australia-Asia is a one way street...we give, they take.
One day it might be different, might...if we get some new Aussie politicians, with bones made of Aussie steel.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 5, 2014)

With regard to the pp--'what is said officially'--sounds good, doesn't it?

I don't believe a lot of it. 

I believe that 'behind the scenes' there are some negative things being said. 

The last remark by someone in authority in Australia--'We will search until hell freezes over'--I assume that was to reassure the families? If anyone does think about them. 

A commentator on CNN--pilot who had flown 777's for US--said, 'At first we were surprised that pictures were taken with passengers in the cockpit--against regulations in US for about 25 years. Then the lack of security with respect to cockpit doors--at least since 911 there have been strict policies widely utilized by most airlines --on this.' He gave a few more examples.

Malaysia --what can be said? Time to make some changes---past time. 

'Pathetic excuse for an airline'--basically what I think.

~~~~~~~~
I had not thought of Malaysia one way or the other. A chilling view of that part of the world. 

I can only hope that the US doesn't have to 'take a leadership role'. Plenty to focus on at home---Fort Hood shooting and so many other critical issues. I cannot help but believe Malaysia Airlines knew basic regulations--chose to do things 'their' way. Maybe Australia or China can provide guidance in the future? Someone should, jmo.


----------



## Politico (Apr 5, 2014)

And still no one knows anything.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 5, 2014)

Politico said:


> And still no one knows anything.



I know 'something'. Malaysia Airlines and Malaysian officials --beyond incompetent.

Not 'much' that can be done about it either as far as I can tell. Infuriating.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 5, 2014)

Reported pings heard by chinese ship.
No one is saying it's this aircraft.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 5, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > And still no one knows anything.
> ...



They've cocked up but the above may be going a little far.
Several countries have also failed to find anything.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Failing to find the plane is one thing---the handling of the entire incident is another. 

It sounds like the majority of airlines have had more effective security policies in place for a decade. It has been inferred that there were some problems with storage of batteries for the black boxes, possibly the plane did not receive a scheduled maintenance check --for the ? black box? in 2012 and they state that this is a criminal investigation that will end in prosecution --a 'deliberate act' caused the plane to disappear--which may be procedure but leads to individual conclusions being drawn. The plane is 'just gone'--they had ways and means of tracking the plane--and apparently are successful in tracking other planes--'just gone'--that shakes my faith in their credibility. 

They are considering hiring a US firm to repair their image. Perhaps these things will be explained and I am overreacting.

eta: Maybe they have already hired the 'tarnished image' firm. There was a statement about the batteries. They are said to be good until June--needed to be changed then. Which doesn't tell us much--if they were not stored properly in a cool/refrigerated climate--which was specified by an inspector--were they working at all? But, yes--address each issue--that is the mantra of the PR firm--the one that represented Bill Clinton and Penn State and others.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 5, 2014)

at about 8:30 AM I turned the TV on and this was being discussed--

New findings may refocus search for Malaysia Airlines jet - CNN.com


<(CNN) -- In what may turn out to be breakthroughs in the monthlong search for Malaysia Airlines flight 370, a Chinese patrol ship searching the southern Indian Ocean discovered Saturday the pulse signal used by so-called black boxes, and planes have identified new objects in the water, officials said.

"I have been advised that a series of sounds have been detected by a Chinese ship in the search area," Angus Houston, the chief coordinator of Australia's Joint Agency Coordination Centre, said in a prepared statement.

"The characteristics reported are consistent with the aircraft black box," he said, adding that a number of white objects were sited about 56 miles (90 kilometers) away.

"However, there is no confirmation at this stage that the signals and the objects are related to the missing aircraft," the retired air chief marshal said.
>



Turned it off --and 4hours later--still talking about the same thing.

--Did the Chinese newspaper err in reporting this--it is all over state TV in China?

--Did they first inform the Australians who are coordinating the search--or did they first inform Malaysia?

--No confirmation from Malaysia or Australia yet. eta: I see in the article that Angus Houston, Aussie coordinator was informed and issued this statement. At 8:30--he had not done that. 

--How awful this will be for the families if it isn't true. Then why did CNN choose to 'take that risk', too?

--Probably 8-12--24 more hours to go --I will give the CNN staff credit for stamina. How do they rehabilitate themselves when not on the air?

--'Do the Chinese have more sophisticated equipment than we thought?' 'The Chinese haven't been that accurate.' 'We are hopeful that this is a substantial lead---they should get the Blue Fin in the water--and verify.' Yes--oh, yes--whatever equipment exists--get it over to this site and find out. Where are the ships--how long will it take them to get to the new site---I think if I were Angus Houston--I would be adamant about 'PDQ'--get the equipment over there immediately. If the Blue Fin is on a ship that happens to be a day away--that will be too much.


----------



## bianco (Apr 5, 2014)

*If Malaysia spent less time flogging women [and men]* and more time implementing better air security...the world would likely be a lot better off.

Archives | The Star Online.



> Three Muslim women were caned last Tuesday for engaging in illicit sex, said Home Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein.
> 
> They were the first women in Malaysia to receive such punishment under syariah law.
> 
> ...


----------



## namvet (Apr 5, 2014)

bianco said:


> *If Malaysia spent less time flogging women [and men]* and more time implementing better air security...the world would likely be a lot better off.
> 
> Archives | The Star Online.
> 
> ...



MALAYSIA TOUTS TOURISM, BUT ADMITS TO CANING 30,000 FOREIGNERS

link


----------



## Indofred (Apr 5, 2014)

namvet said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > *If Malaysia spent less time flogging women [and men]* and more time implementing better air security...the world would likely be a lot better off.
> ...



Tourism Malaysia Corporate Website

Millions of tourists and massive chunks of cash.
You'd have to be mad to risk that revenue and the Malaysian are far from mad. In fact, the attitude is very capitalist, as you see from the massive rise in tourist numbers.

Malaysia canes drug dealers, illegal immigrants and so on but leaves tourists alone.
Oddly enough, the more right leaning member of this forum would probably support caning illegals, but they didn't think of it first so they have to condemn it.


----------



## bianco (Apr 5, 2014)

namvet said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > *If Malaysia spent less time flogging women [and men]* and more time implementing better air security...the world would likely be a lot better off.
> ...



Slow-learners are still setting foot in Malaysia/Asia.


----------



## bianco (Apr 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



Not what the American and Singapore newspapers state.

Malaysia Touts Tourism, But Admits to Caning 30,000 Foreigners



> Unfortunately, one of the surprises foreign visitors actually get is a good caning.
> 
> According to the Straits Times of Singapore, &#8220;Malaysia has said it caned nearly 30,000 foreigners since 2005, a revelation that drew condemnation &#8230; from rights groups who demanded an end to the &#8216;barbaric&#8217; practice.&#8221;


----------



## Indofred (Apr 6, 2014)

bianco said:


> Unfortunately, one of the surprises foreign visitors actually get is a good caning.
> 
> According to the Straits Times of Singapore, Malaysia has said it caned nearly 30,000 foreigners since 2005, a revelation that drew condemnation  from rights groups who demanded an end to the barbaric practice.


[/QUOTE]

The Malaysian Bar - The Current Form of Sentencing is Outdated - Time for Reform by V. Sithambaram



> Caning is usually confined to males aged between 16 and 50.  However, Malaysia has for sometime been discussing abolishing the upper age limit for caning,  at any rate for rapists, on the grounds that if a man is fit enough to commit rape, he is fit to be caned.
> 
> Caning is not restricted to local citizens.  Western visitors are also caned.  In Singapore, the best-known example is that of Michael Fay who in 1994 was caned for vandalism.  In Malaysia, too, there have been high-profile cases of Westerners receiving caning sentences, especially for drug related offences.  They include the New Zealander, Aaron Cohen and Australian Robert Symes who received six strokes in 1982 for drug-trafficking.



Singapore complains - but does it as well.
However, I do not complain. Drug dealers are scum.

Still, the best bianco can manage is this because she has no clue how to respond to a thread about a missing airliners, just wants to hate Muslims a little more, even if Malaysia is only 60% Muslim. Of course, she doesn't like to mention 40% are not as this doesn't fit her Muslim hate shit.


----------



## bianco (Apr 6, 2014)

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, one of the surprises foreign visitors actually get is a good caning.
> ...



The Malaysian Bar - The Current Form of Sentencing is Outdated - Time for Reform by V. Sithambaram



> Caning is usually confined to males aged between 16 and 50.  However, Malaysia has for sometime been discussing abolishing the upper age limit for caning,  at any rate for rapists, on the grounds that if a man is fit enough to commit rape, he is fit to be caned.
> 
> Caning is not restricted to local citizens.  Western visitors are also caned.  In Singapore, the best-known example is that of Michael Fay who in 1994 was caned for vandalism.  In Malaysia, too, there have been high-profile cases of Westerners receiving caning sentences, especially for drug related offences.  They include the New Zealander, Aaron Cohen and Australian Robert Symes who received six strokes in 1982 for drug-trafficking.



Singapore complains - but does it as well.
However, I do not complain. Drug dealers are scum.

Still, the best bianco can manage is this because she has no clue how to respond to a thread about a missing airliners, just wants to hate Muslims a little more, even if Malaysia is only 60% Muslim. Of course, she doesn't like to mention 40% are not as this doesn't fit her Muslim hate shit.[/QUOTE]

He.
bianco is male.

Malaysia is from where the missing jet took off...and in whose plane cabin photos were taken of a Malaysian Airlines pilot partying with girls instead of concentrating on flying the plane.
Accused of smoking in the cabin as well. 

It's not about the sins of the rapists and drug smugglers...it's about the 'barbaric' human rights violating punishments and chambers of death punishments.

Of course in Malaysia you don't have to be guilty of any crime to finish up on death row;

BBC News | ASIA-PACIFIC | British nurse sentenced to death

2000

_*A British nurse charged with drug smuggling in Malaysia has been sentenced to death by hanging. *
Father-of-two David Chell, 57, from Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, was found guilty of possession of more than half a kilo of heroin. 

Mr Chell, who says the heroin was planted on him, is to appeal against the sentence. 

'Set-up' 

Mr Chell, a psychiatric nurse, was charged after an airport guard claimed to have discovered drugs on him as he prepared to board a flight to Australia in October 1998. 

Customs officers at Penang Airport in northern Malaysia say they found the drugs in Mr Chell's underwear. 

But Mr Chell said one of the security officers produced the bag of heroin from underneath a cushion in the airport examination room where he was taken. _

_____________________________________
********************************

Death row Briton freed after appeal judges condemn trial - Telegraph

_*Death row Briton freed after appeal judges condemn trial *

A BRITON sentenced to hang for drug smuggling in Malaysia was freed yesterday after an appeal court found his original trial was full of "contradictions and inconsistencies".

David Chell was immediately released and, despite an attempt by Malaysian police to re-arrest him for out-staying his visa, spent his first night of liberty in a hotel in Penang. Sudden freedom brought an end to a year's solitary confinement following a trial in which he claimed that the prosecution was based on fabricated evidence.

The quashing of his conviction by three appeal court judges represented an extremely rare occurrence in Malaysian legal history.

Shaik Daud Mohamed Ismail, one of the appeal court judges, told Mr Chell he was fortunate to have a speedy release. "There was evidence not explained by the prosecution and too many contradictions and inconsistencies which remained unexplained. The appellant is very lucky. He must thank God and his lucky stars for his release." _

#####

He most certainly must.
You'd have to wonder just how many other innocents were set up, and departed this life at Malaysia's gallows.

Malaysia?
Y'all go there, I value my life and lifestyle too much.
Putrid foreign prisons and chambers of death are not to my liking.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 6, 2014)

bianco said:


> He.
> bianco is male.



I assumed female because she act like a daft bitch on the rag. 

Anyway, this thread is about a missing airliner.
The pilots may well have been at fault, assuming the story about the women on the flight deck is true (It seems to be), anyone guilty of that should have been sacked before.

I'm rather hoping the ping is the flight recorder, and it's retrievable, so we can find out what actually went wrong.
No possibility is off the cards but some are more likely than others.
Given the history of fires on this type, I'm betting on that with systems knocked out because of it, disabling the passengers and crew.
I have no way to be sure but it's the most likely on the very limited information available.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 6, 2014)

All I know is that I want Angus Houston to move to the US and run for POTUS. Whatever he believes---I would support it. 

So calm, so rational---in the midst of hurricane level chaos. 

Aussies generally seem to have that pragmatic, for lack of a better term, quality. Always impressive to me.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 6, 2014)

Did they find the plane yet?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 6, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Did they find the plane yet?



Chances will improve if they start looking in Iran.

Not anything malicious - just a crying need for the spare parts sanctions have forced upon 'em.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 6, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Did they find the plane yet?



I don't think so. Had to 'take a break'---when I left--we were learning---'the plane turned to avoid the radar in Indonesia--how high was it flying--that would make a difference and so on'---mind numbing. If anyone cared to add--'The reason the plane turned is...' that would be worth hearing but --no chance of that. 

Someone said, 'CNN's ratings have increased since they began the Mystery of Flight 370'--how this is possible I don't know. I know I rarely want to know anything they find newsworthy--but this is not a high point in CNN history to me. 

If they wanted to turn the story over to Mary Schiavo---who consistently seems to have a rational POV--that might entice me to tune in. 

I really am tired of the 'we don't have anything to say' but we need to fill up some air time approach. 

Neurotic---mental health professionals should provide analyses of this disorder.

~~~~
I guess on Monday--we can look forward to more news of the Fort Hood Shooting. There will be a memorial service on Wednesday--so plenty of drama to be had in commentary on the preparations. 

How about some pay increases and improvements in healthcare for the military and the families of service members? How about that? Action rather than talk.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 6, 2014)

Elsewhere speculation that had the plane had more passengers from the US things would have been handled differently. I hope so. However 'good or bad' the US methods may be---from hard experience there does seem to be a more effective way of handling such catastrophes. Certain there are those who can build a good case against the US for whatever we have done or not done. 

If the plane did go down near Australia I wondered briefly how it avoided detection from Aussie radar? That hasn't been mentioned. 'The plane turned and avoided Indonesia's radar' --yes, I know. I knew this several weeks ago---several weeks ago I knew as much as I know now. 'It is a mystery.'


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 6, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Did they find the plane yet?



It was last seen near LAX.

Missing Malaysian Airliner Buzzes LAX In-N-Out Burger, Disappears - See more at:http://nationalreport.net/missing-malaysian-airliner-buzzes-lax-n-burger-disappears/


> FAA investigators are totally mystified by what appeared to be the missing Malaysian Airlines Boeing 777 making a single, high speed pass over the In-N-Out Burger on Sepulveda Blvd in Inglewood, CA Thursday afternoon and then disappearing just as quickly as it appeared.
> 
> Customers in the drive thru lane at the In-N-Out Burger at 9149 S Sepulveda near Los Angeles International Airport were terrified when the giant jetliner simply appeared out of nowhere and roared over the busy drive in at no more than 100 feet in altitude. Adding to the confusion is the fact that Malaysian Airlines does not offer service to anywhere in the continental United States and there were no reports of the aircraft on radar or with Los Angeles approach which is responsible for vectoring air traffic within the controlled airspace.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 6, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Did they find the plane yet?
> ...



I agree.
That's where American forces shoot down civilian airliners.
Very easy to see the explosions when your people mass murder.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

A news conference was held--midnight ET/noon in Australia.

The Ocean Shield, located at the northern end of the search area--used the towed pinger search equipment--it heard pings for 2hrs--they turned around and pings were heard for 15 minutes in a slightly different location. Perhaps the cockpit recorder and the ? other data recorder. Angus Houston stressed that until further investigation can be done to confirm that this is flight 370 nothing definitive can be determined.

I forget the steps that will follow--something 'and then we will send down the 'other device' that can take pictures' and after that--I just can't remember.

It is in very deep water----a couple of miles down. The ? Blue Fin--would be at its limits of effectiveness.

Something---cautious optimism --and what it has taken to get to this point I can only imagine. Wishing all involved continued success.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 7, 2014)

Indofred said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...




Alas, Obama has not yet undertaken to claim that particular success.  But we must be patient.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

If the plane is located so far down--over 2 miles--at the limits of the equipment available to even detect the pings--I wonder how they will be able to retrieve the remains?

Maybe the submarines have such capabilities? Some sort of crane will be able to pull the plane up?

Cmdr Houston said it tooks months to retrieve a Blackhawk helicopter that crashed near Fiji and the location was known. 


I assume that 'whatever it takes' will be done. If current equipment isn't sufficient--there is probably someone/company that can design something or adapt some existing equipment with the needed capabilities. 'Precedent setting milestone for aviation'---yes, it sounds like they have pushed the limits. 

The company that built the towed pinger locator and the Blue Fin 21 is located in Maryland. Years of research well utilized. Something to be noted.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 7, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> A news conference was held--midnight ET/noon in Australia.
> 
> The Ocean Shield, located at the northern end of the search area--used the towed pinger search equipment--it heard pings for 2hrs--they turned around and pings were heard for 15 minutes in a slightly different location. Perhaps the cockpit recorder and the ? other data recorder. Angus Houston stressed that until further investigation can be done to confirm that this is flight 370 nothing definitive can be determined.
> 
> ...



they will conduct acoustic triangulation to narrow down the spot

once that is accomplished then send something down to look at it


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

Angus Houston reminds me of George H. W. Bush.

Angus Houston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So calm--all 'h' must be going on and he comes to the podium and says what needs to be said, with courtesy and authority.

A Boomer. Distinguished military career. In the entire US can we not find someone like this to take the helm?

<Air Chief Marshal Allan Grant "Angus" Houston, AC AFC (born 9 June 1947) is a retired senior officer of the Royal Australian Air Force. He served as Chief of Air Force (CAF) from 20 June 2001 and then as the Chief of the Defence Force (CDF) from 4 July 2005. He retired from the military on 3 July 2011.

Since then Houston on has been appointed to a number of positions. As of November 2011 he has been the chairman of Airservices Australia. In March 2014 he was appointed to head the Joint Agency Coordination Centre (JACC) during the search for Malaysia Airlines Flight 370.

Houston was born on 9 June 1947 in Ayrshire, Scotland and educated at Strathallan School in Forgandenny, Perthshire. He emigrated to Australia in 1968[1] to work as a jackaroo on a cattle station in north-west Western Australia. It was there that his workmates dubbed him "Angus", due to his strong Scottish accent.[2]

Service career[edit]

Early career[edit]

Houston joined the RAAF as a cadet pilot in 1970 and spent the early part of his career flying UH-1 Iroquois helicopters in various parts of Australia, Papua New Guinea and Indonesia.

After graduation from Flying Instructors Course in 1975, Houston completed several instructional tours on Macchi MB-326H, British Aircraft Corporation Strikemaster and Iroquois aircraft. A posting to the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) from 1976&#8211;1978 was followed by two years at No. 9 Squadron at RAAF Base Amberley. In late 1979, Houston was posted to Hill Air Force Base, Utah U.S.A. for exchange flying duties with a United States Air Force helicopter unit.

>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 7, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Angus Houston reminds me of George H. W. Bush.
> 
> Angus Houston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



one thing about bush that i like 

is he has a thick face


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Angus Houston reminds me of George H. W. Bush.
> ...



not really sure what you mean--probably just as well.

I have gathered that you work in aviation--and/or have military experience?

You have probably known many such men--I only get random glimpses. 

The ability to lead---I will always admire that. Maybe we have 'more' people like that in the US and I never have reason to hear of them? They are too intelligent to consider politics? 

Or--Australia is where I should be living?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 7, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



thick face= bold will do what what he/she believes is best disregards insults and such 

i fly and have military experience


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



ok--and hats off to you. We need 'that kind' so desperately. 
( I know that G.H. W. Bush has critics--but he did more right than wrong--if you look at his whole life. jmo.)

I googled could not find out who is currently the Commander of the US Air Force--found out that 9 AF generals had been fired over a nuclear cheating scandal. 'S' happens.

Let the Air Force lead the nation--always heard they are the best. I know I want that kind of 'change'.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 7, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



air superiority is a must 

however all branches of the service are needed 

to balance the defense of the country 

the rash of forced retirement of  commanders 

is somewhat of a new thing


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The rash of forced retirement is a new thing--yes, it is. Doesn't seem to be a good thing--from my limited POV. 

I'm really talking about the 'style'--it always seems that AF personnel--see things clearly. I suppose this is true of many who work in ?'technical' fields. And we need that--they shouldn't concern themselves with politics--just keep on breaking ground in their areas of expertise. If somehow that 'approach' could be employed in politics--that would be great. 

Not that I want any more 'defense secrets' revealed but--instead of all the crap offered for my viewing entertainment--I would really love to know more about robotics and how they can develop the equipment to search the bottom of the ocean--whole planet, I suppose. 

~~~~~
At least they interviewed Cmdr Matthews --on board the Ocean Shield and in charge of the ?device now searching beneath the surface and maybe the Blue Fin. Fully capable of commanding such a project. 

The device being used --towed pinger locator--is so small. I can't believe all the capabilities it must have. I think we only have 2? Maybe that is incorrect. We have 2 P-8's--maybe more towed pinger locators. And now everybody knows that we have them---hope that is not an issue.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 7, 2014)

The forced retirements seem to focus on commanders who believe they pledged themselves to the nation as exemplified by The U.S. Constitution.  Those who at least expressed willingness to devote themselves to the personality cult of the Dear & Fearless Leader seem to have been exempted.

Now why might that be?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> The forced retirements seem to focus on commanders who believe they pledged themselves to the nation as exemplified by The U.S. Constitution.  Those who at least expressed willingness to devote themselves to the personality cult of the Dear & Fearless Leader seem to have been exempted.
> 
> Now why might that be?




blah, blah, blah, Obama sucks blah, blah, blah, our dear leader blah, blah, blah....


blah, blah, blah...


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

tossing this in--no idea of the credibility of the source. 

Possible MH370 black box found beneath Indian Ocean | Mail Online

you have to scroll and scroll and scroll to find this at the bottom of the article. fwiw.

<A new report suggesting that the missing flight MH370 deliberately circled around Indonesian air space after it vanished appears to lend credibility to an earlier claim that the jet was hijacked.


CNN reported that it had been told that the Boeing 777 might have flown around Indonesian air space on the night it vanished in what could have been a deliberate attempt to avoid radar detection.


That new report tends to support an anonymous email received by the Daily Mail last week - from what is believed to be a Malaysian government source - in which it was claimed that the aircraft had been hijacked and the pilots were told to circle around an area 'near Malaysia' while negotiations with the hijackers were carried out.


According to the email received by the Mail the hijackers demanded that a five year jail sentence imposed on Malaysian opposition leader Anwar Ibrahim be lifted - and while negotiations were being carried out the plane was ordered to fly around near Malaysia and Indonesia for five hours.>


some sort of theory--better than the 'pilot went insane'.

~~~
<Although the email cannot be verified and the claimed government source has not been identified, its contents tend to fit in with separate information now received by CNN.

The writer, who corresponded in Chinese, said in the translation that if an agreement was reached for the jail sentence to be lifted, the aircraft would be allowed to land safely. 
But if, after five hours no agreement was reached, 'the plane will be destroyed'.
The source said in the email that although the aircraft's main communication system had been closed down, negotiations continued through what the writer said was an 'internal communication channel.'
According to the source, the government took five hours to declare the loss of the plane because that was when the negotiation time ran out and when officials realised the aircraft could not stay in the air any longer.
During those five hours, said the writer, 'the plane was always flying around the Malaysian area.'
The Boeing company said later that the jet would have been able to stay in the air for a few hours more than the five hours referred to in the email.
Although both the CNN report and the email received by the Mail have come from unidentified sources, the claims in both tend to agree on one major point - that MH370 circled around the Malaysian-Indonesian area before, as pings from the bottom of the sea suggest, it finally flew out into the Indian Ocean where it ran out of fuel.

He said that China also reported seeing white objects floating in the sea 55 miles from where the ping was detected.>


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 7, 2014)

CNN is now 'tentatively' exploring the idea that Indonesia may have been 'embarassed' that it didn't pick up the plane on its radar and doesn't want to admit this.

rolling my eyes.

Plenty more eye rolling for me --I am certain. 

~~~

US Navy has experienced underwater salvage teams--so if or when they are needed--they can get busy. 

Meanwhile---yes--airlines need to lock the cockpit doors. Increase security. Just do it. 

Find some way to keep up with the planes---any organization that regulates air travel needs to be drafting proposals for its members as we speak. 

I believe today is the month anniversary of the date that flight 370 took off/disappeared. 
A vigil is being held in Beijing--probably in Malaysia, too. A lot to accept--a loved one boards a routine flight--never to be seen or heard from again.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 9, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> CNN is now 'tentatively' exploring the idea that Indonesia may have been 'embarassed' that it didn't pick up the plane on its radar and doesn't want to admit this.
> 
> rolling my eyes.
> 
> ...



looks like they have re acquired the pings 

last night one for over 5 minutes the other 7 minutes


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 9, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CNN is now 'tentatively' exploring the idea that Indonesia may have been 'embarassed' that it didn't pick up the plane on its radar and doesn't want to admit this.
> ...



I wish they would talk about how they might get the bodies out. 

I am so glad this seems to be the right place---very impressed with the effort and to learn that such technology is available. I think it is Cmdr Marks--of US Navy 7th fleet--USS BlueRidge---this is their usual duty area--? Indian Ocean--he said--'We do this every day--work with different countries --and do what needs to be done'--poor job of paraphrasing--but glad to know the US Navy is 'out there'--must be a challenging assignment--guess they like that sort of challenge. 

I wish I was part of the team looking for the plane--sick of hearing about it--if CNN thinks they have done a great job--what can be said?  They have managed to find those with expertise--I'll say that for them. The CNN 'focus' is out of whack---jmo. 

Go Blue Fin 21 and then they will send an unmanned submarine down--beyond 15,000 feet. Amazing. Surprised there isn't more interest in this. Nothing to 'hate'--guess that is what makes a thread popular---so tired of that, myself.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 9, 2014)

Latest press conference update:

- They heard pings twice more today, for a total of four times (5 if you count the Chinese report)
- They have analyzed the pings and determined that they are definitely coming from a man-made object and are consistent with the black boxes on MH370
- They have greatly reduced the search area after today's pings, believe they will find the plane within a matter of days
- Because the ocean floor in the area is a thick layer of silt, it is possible that MH370 is essentially buried under the ocean
- The pings are getting weaker, the batteries are most likely dying
- There are submarines in the area but no country will disclose how deep their subs can search

And--I read elsewhere--we/US have subs in the area--but have to get permission from Turkey to enter the Black Sea. Turkey had better be amenable---haven't heard of their participation in this effort--the least they could do is allow those trying to find this plane/wreckage of--pass through. If not--sanctions for Turkey. No problem.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 9, 2014)

<Once investigators on the surface have the wreckage mapped, the ROV will be sent down to recover the black box. Information gleaned from that will tell them what else they need to recover. In the case of TWA Flight 800, which went down off the shore of New York's Long Island in 1996, investigators recovered nearly all of the plane, reconstructing it in a hangar in an effort to determine what caused the crash. In other cases of plane crashes over the ocean, only the black box was recovered, because information contained in it answered the key questions.

"Investigators will recover whatever they feel is necessary, depending on what information they get from the black box," Mearns said. "That information may direct them to pick up a larger or smaller amount of wreckage.&#8221;

The ROV could also be used to recover bodies, he said. In the case of Air France Flight 447, which went down in the Atlantic in 2009 after departing from Brazil for Paris, 154 bodies were recovered during a process that involved robotic submarines and spanned two years. Some 74 bodies were never found.

While most of the work in recovering Flight 370 will be done aboard the Ocean Shield, the land-based component of the investigation will take place at the nearest sufficient port, in Perth, Australia, Mearns said.
>

Not certain that I would be comforted by this as a grieving family member. ?Maybe they will retrieve the bodies and maybe they won't or can't. 

The black box(es) are important---the pieces of the plane are important---more important than the bodies of the loved ones--that would be difficult to explain to their families. 

Not one word from CNN to date on the possibility of retrieving the bodies. So caring and concerned--someone always mentions during each segment--'This has been very difficult for the families of those on board Flight 370'. That should cover it? 

And the drama--'What if, what if, what if???' They have already said they have enough information to narrow the search and continue narrowing the search---if the pingers stop--there are other devices that will be utilized. 

Now time will have to be divided with the Stabbing of High School Students in PA---what can be said--a student--suffered some type of psychotic break --we, the public, are now familiar with the possible theories of 'why'. He had issues--no one knew--seemed normal--not bullied--quiet and he snapped. 

Yes, he used knives. Where there is a will there is a way. I guess he could have come up with some other plan---just as horrific. 

Thankful to be out of education. So many times I was told by the counseling department--'You are overreacting--the child can manage his/her issues and we do not offer such services...' I would request psychological testing---make referrals, document the recurring behaviors--and to no avail. What schools may be doing now --I cannot say--but a shining spotlight needs to go on those who deal with behavioral issues--or don't deal with behavioral issues although certified and paid to do so.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 9, 2014)

Ha, ha, ha, you and me, 
Little black box, don't I love thee! 

or something like that


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 9, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> <Once investigators on the surface have the wreckage mapped, the ROV will be sent down to recover the black box. Information gleaned from that will tell them what else they need to recover. In the case of TWA Flight 800, which went down off the shore of New York's Long Island in 1996, investigators recovered nearly all of the plane, reconstructing it in a hangar in an effort to determine what caused the crash. In other cases of plane crashes over the ocean, only the black box was recovered, because information contained in it answered the key questions.
> 
> "Investigators will recover whatever they feel is necessary, depending on what information they get from the black box," Mearns said. "That information may direct them to pick up a larger or smaller amount of wreckage.
> 
> ...



I think part of the problem is when mentioning bodies it brings up too many possibilities. Air France body recovery was possible because most of those bodies found were within the body of the plane wreckage. No one really  knows how much this Malaysian  plane broke up when hitting the water or if it was blown up, or obliterated hitting the water at high speeds.

The big issue I see is the talking heads mention body recovery, then there will be speculation  if they were eaten by marine life, if there will be anything left to recover, that sort of thing. I think that may be a little too hard for the families to listen to that talk, I'm pretty sure the talking heads speculated on marine life eating Air France victims and family members became upset. Maybe that is why they are staying away from the subject?

IDK to be honest, but I can see the importance of recovering the back boxes, to see why this happened to assure loved ones wont end up in the same predicament. To see if it was terrorism, or a political statement, or if it was pilot error or plane systems failure.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> If the plane is located so far down--over 2 miles--at the limits of the equipment available to even detect the pings--I wonder how they will be able to retrieve the remains?
> 
> Maybe the submarines have such capabilities? Some sort of crane will be able to pull the plane up?
> 
> ...




The depth of the problem - The Washington Post

Very deep.

Some remotely operated vehicles working for oil companies and government research consortia can move around and pick up stuff this deep. It would take a while to prep them and move them in from the other side of the planet.

They need to localize the recorder to a small area first.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 9, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



*I wish they would talk about how they might get the bodies out.*

i am not sure they will 

they would probably look for and retrieve the boxes first off 

Alvin safely went to the depth of 14,783 ft

the plane if it is there is at 15,000 ft


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 9, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> Latest press conference update:
> 
> - They heard pings twice more today, for a total of four times (5 if you count the Chinese report)
> - They have analyzed the pings and determined that they are definitely coming from a man-made object and are consistent with the black boxes on MH370
> ...



*There are submarines in the area but no country will disclose how deep their subs can search*

not that deep


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 9, 2014)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]


Alvin? Is that a remote sub?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 9, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8910500 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Alvin? Is that a remote sub?



yes a manned sub i was just reading that they have been redesigning it 

so it can go to 20,000 ft


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



mmmmhmmm--This  doesn't sound good. Providing CNN with weeks of anxiety---'The families---'. Yes--that is going to be a painful reality for the families of the passengers--'Sorry--we can't get your loved one out.'

The HMS Echo is on the way to the search site. It is early--no one CNN to help me interpret this--the fyi came from another news source. What I perceive this to mean--they have done all they can with the 'TPL', as it is now being called. They said when they reached that point they would use the sonar devices. The Echo has a lot of that equipment. Ocean Shield is still going back and forth across the search area. Echo is on the way--the other ships had been told to stay away--so this is 'news'. 

Who wants to wager---from ? 7AM--to 12PM---CNN will analyze this one fact. They could possibly drag it out longer. Now interspersing Flight 370 with 'Stabbing at PA High School' and 'The Trial of Oscar Pitorius'----busy day at CNN.


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2014)

You want to bet CNN will analyze unsubstantiated facts to keep from discussing Obammycare? They have been doing it for a month. It's a suckers bet.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 10, 2014)

If the aircraft is as deep as they think it might be, there is pretty much zero chance of recovering the bodies.
They may well be able to get the black boxes.

Pergelator: Deep Diving Submarines


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I doubt there will be much left of the bodies.  Between crabs and other sea scavengers, there may only be bones left.  Just very sad.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 10, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



probably so


----------



## KissMy (Apr 17, 2014)

For far less money than has been spent looking for aircraft lost at sea we could easily install ejectable GPS beacons & "black boxes".

The copilot's cell phone connecting to a cell tower in Penang, Malaysia gives lots of credibility to the low altitude reported in that area & the southern arc path proposed by Inmarsat's analysis of engine pings to the satellite & the military primary radar returns. Pings detected by the Towed Pinger Locator & Oil sheen found on the surface may be a clue. But it is still a long-shot to ever find this aircraft.


----------



## Politico (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder how much money the US is wasting on this.


----------



## bianco (Apr 22, 2014)

No Cookies | Herald Sun

_*Sources close to investigation claim missing Malaysia Airlines plane MH370 may have landed, not crashed *

THE search for the missing Malaysia Airlines plane may return to the possibility that the jet landed somewhere, according to latest media reports. 
The New Strait Times quoted sources close to the investigation saying that the failure to turn up any debris at the current southern Indian Ocean search site was causing a rethink among investigators.

The sources said that they were considering revisiting the scenario that the plane had landed at an unknown location. _

#####

Which would explain the ringing phones.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 23, 2014)

bianco said:


> No Cookies | Herald Sun
> 
> _*Sources close to investigation claim missing Malaysia Airlines plane MH370 may have landed, not crashed *
> 
> ...



It doesn't seem to explain the pings that were heard?  Theoretically --after a number of experts seemed to have 'verified' that the the pings were authentic---authentically from a black box---it is strange that there can be a 360degree turn to 'landed somewhere else.' 

-Blue Fin is said to have been searching a plateau area--4,000 feet down--there are drop offs to6,000 or 9,000.  I could understand that the black box was heard --on its last hours of power---but that the plane may well be deeper and that will require additional equipment. Hopefully some useful pictures of this area of the bottom of the Indian Ocean have been added to the files.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 23, 2014)

wavingrl said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > No Cookies | Herald Sun
> ...


I heard that something and/or a few items washed up today or was it yesterday (?), and I wonder if it will help anything in this search really ?


----------



## alan1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Six plus weeks and no evidence of a crash has manifested.
Every seat cushion is a flotation device, we have no floating seat cushions.
Fuel, oil and hydraulic fluid float on the surface of seawater, we have none of that.
Some dead bodies float, we don't have that.
Emergency rafts and emergency escape tubes from planes float, we don't have that.
Some luggage would float, we don't have that.

As a matter of fact, there is nothing that provides evidence that this plane actually crashed, NOTHING.

It is either a grand mystery for the ages or a well orchestrated hijacking of a plane.
I suspect it is the latter.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 24, 2014)

How does one get an  [MENTION=48651]AlicaReik[/MENTION] spam blocker, I wonder?


----------



## Politico (Apr 24, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Six plus weeks and no evidence of a crash has manifested.
> Every seat cushion is a flotation device, we have no floating seat cushions.
> Fuel, oil and hydraulic fluid float on the surface of seawater, we have none of that.
> Some dead bodies float, we don't have that.
> ...



Regardless it has been over two months now. Time to stop wasting tax payer money on it.


----------



## wavingrl (Apr 24, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Six plus weeks and no evidence of a crash has manifested.
> Every seat cushion is a flotation device, we have no floating seat cushions.
> Fuel, oil and hydraulic fluid float on the surface of seawater, we have none of that.
> Some dead bodies float, we don't have that.
> ...



I didn't catch all of this--but at some point---the cyclone/hurricane Jillian struck in this area---debris could have been carried away?  The remains of the plane possibly filled with water and sunk to a depth that has yet been discovered. I am going with that.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Six plus weeks and no evidence of a crash has manifested.
> ...


If it was highjacked, then it would have been figured in the plan of course, that a time must pass by before it would be safe to resume the plan to the next level.  So it is that we should be alert until this thing is resolved somehow better or minimized to a level that allows everyone to breathe easier about it not being highjacked. So far that hasn't happened, so let's be on alert for a good while longer is what I think, and it could be what is needed as the investigation continues.


----------



## Politico (Apr 25, 2014)

Breathe easier? It has been almost three months. I am breathing fine Time to move on.


----------



## bianco (Apr 28, 2014)

New York pilot claims to have found images of missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 | News.com.au

_*A PILOT in New York claims he has found an image of the wreckage of MH370 online. *

Michael Hoebel, 60, said he had found an image of what appeared to be the plane in one piece in the Gulf of Thailand &#8212; the exact place where the missing Malaysia Airlines plane made its last communication with air traffic control before falling silent in the early hours of March 8.

The Boeing 777 vanished from radar an hour into its flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Why that happened is still a mystery.

Using the online satellite imagery website TomNod, Hoebel said he was shocked to find the plane resting in what appeared to be an unbroken state.

&#8220;I was taken aback because I couldn&#8217;t believe I would find this,&#8221; he told a local TV news channel. _

#####

Certainly looks like the plane.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 28, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Six plus weeks and no evidence of a crash has manifested.
> Every seat cushion is a flotation device, we have no floating seat cushions.
> Fuel, oil and hydraulic fluid float on the surface of seawater, we have none of that.
> Some dead bodies float, we don't have that.
> ...



the only thing that has washed ashore is a boeing fire suppressor tank 

but that was about 1500 miles in another direction 

then they are looking in now


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 28, 2014)

bianco said:


> New York pilot claims to have found images of missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 | News.com.au
> 
> _*A PILOT in New York claims he has found an image of the wreckage of MH370 online. *
> 
> ...



Cool find, unless the water is super clear, it would be hard to think one could see a plane on the bottom of the Gulf when it is 45m-80m deep IMO.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 28, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9010927 said:
			
		

> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > New York pilot claims to have found images of missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 | News.com.au
> ...



light penetrates to about a 100 meters 

so 45 meters maybe 

 would like to see on a map where he says this is located


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 28, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;9010927 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So the light might bounce off the white wreckage? The Gulf is also known for being fairly dirty and polluted.

It really does look like the outline of the plane though.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 28, 2014)

Should the plane be found would CNN fall silent entirely?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

In the interview below there is a point they mark on the map while interviewing him, that might help you pinpoint where this in. Also he is the only one who has pinpointed this image. 

Tonawanda man believes he has link to Malaysia mystery | Buffalo News, Buffalo Weather | WIVB-TV News 4 Buffalo, NY | WIVB.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 28, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9010993 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9010927 said:
> ...



maybe but it is a very limited article and single picture 

could be  an airplane or it could simply be waves reflecting light 

in a random pattern which we interpret as a plane shape 

it would interesting to see where this spot is 

compared to the other landing site in Malaysia 

which the plane flew over


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 28, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9011039 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> 
> In the interview below there is a point they mark on the map while interviewing him, that might help you pinpoint where this in. Also he is the only one who has pinpointed this image.
> 
> Tonawanda man believes he has link to Malaysia mystery | Buffalo News, Buffalo Weather | WIVB-TV News 4 Buffalo, NY | WIVB.com



thanks


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 28, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;9011039 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought the other interesting thing was, this was taken only a few days after the disappearance. I assumed it was a recent image. Looking at it in the interview, it also appears there I debris surrounding the area.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 28, 2014)

When a government decides it doesn't want something to be found it devotes immense resources to convincing the world to searches in place where said government knows the missing object is NOT.

Someday somebody will be tearing up the basement in the White House and, who knows, maybe the world will learn what happened to Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 29, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9011136 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9011039 said:
> ...



yes if you look at this map







notice  Langkawi  there is an airport there capable of landing an airliner 

and would have been the pilots closest airport in an emergency 

anyhow the location of the picture  is lined up with that airport 

1:34 on video 

Tonawanda man believes he has link to Malaysia mystery | Buffalo News, Buffalo Weather | WIVB-TV News 4 Buffalo, NY | WIVB.com

which certainly makes the most sense


----------



## bianco (Apr 29, 2014)

_Hoebel says he had to search through tens of thousands of tiny pictures to find this series of satellite images.

As a recreational pilot, he felt a deep connection to the crew and families who&#8217;ve lost loved ones. He hopes his find is the missing link.

Hoebel says he&#8217;s reached out to the NTSB and the FBI to alert them to his find. They have not responded to his package that was sent via FedEx. 

He says he used a scale on the bottom of the image to compare the image he found to the specs on the Boeing website. He says the size of the purported wreckage is a perfect match. _

#####

Yes, and it looks just like objects moving around out at my city's airport.

Time to at least take a closer look.
Australia is about to spend $60m+ of borrowed money it can't really afford hiring private contractors to keep looking for the plane in the Indian ocean.

Time Malaysian Airlines' insurance company started paying out some money?


----------



## LastProphet (Apr 29, 2014)

March 15 2014: 
Obama Biden alias *Osama Bi(nla)den presidency* *TERMINATED on the third day after the May 2, 2014 resurrection*,* crucified to a Boeing 777.*
After the BIG BANG was postponed several times, it finally starts with a reversed Bible script: resurrection on the third year before crucifixion alias cruci-fiction.
big-bang-now.blogspot.com/2014/03/big-bang-2014-for-dummies-easter.html


----------

